# Idech Power Rotary Scissors / Landscape Blade



## William

I was initially looking at a Maruyama Landscape Blade setup, however came across this today. Does anyone have any experience with this product? It seems you remove the head of a existing piece of equipment (presume solid shaft) and slide this on. I would imagine you could buy a extended shaft for a multi task took and put this on it? If so it would be a lot cheaper than a total setup, especially if you already have still multi task tools.

Thanks for the input!

William


----------



## Ware

Someone actually sent me a text about this product just last night! The head is _identical_ to the Maruyama Landscape Blade (apparently made by Idech Corporation), and is the same price as the Maruyama Quick-Connect attachment ($300). But you're right, this doesn't tie you down to the Maruyama platform. :thumbup:

It comes with several adapters to fit the outer tube and drive shaft of most manufacturers:








And even has 3 different blade options:

















I think this is a real win for someone who is already invested in another platform. The only thing I would caution is make sure your powerhead has sufficient power. I'm not sure if it just my unit, but I can tell that the Landscape Blade puts significantly more load on the engine (30cc Maruyama) than my edger attachment.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I would love to just get the adapter kit for mine so I could use the Stihl shaft with mine.


----------



## J_nick

I'll be looking into this for next season


----------



## Spammage

I pulled the trigger already. I've been waiting for someone on this side of the pond to start carrying these. I was going to pull the trigger on the Maruyama, but was concerned about fitment. Thanks for posting this William, and welcome to TLF!


----------



## Ware

Spammage said:


> I pulled the trigger already.


Awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## J_nick

Spammage said:


> I pulled the trigger already. I've been waiting for someone on this side of the pond to start carrying these. I was going to pull the trigger on the Maruyama, but was concerned about fitment. Thanks for posting this William, and welcome to TLF!


What will you be putting the head onto?


----------



## Spammage

Stihl Kombi.


----------



## William

Are just going to buy a weed eater head for $100 and just remove the head for use on your trimmer?


----------



## Spammage

No, I have a power scythe that I can rob the shaft from until I get another one.


----------



## UGADawg

Let me know how it works. I was looking at buying it myself, but decided to wait until next season.


----------



## Spammage

Tracking shows delivery tomorrow. Should hopefully get to install and use it after work.


----------



## J_nick

Spammage said:


> Tracking shows delivery tomorrow. Should hopefully get to install and use it after work.


 :banana:


----------



## Spammage

Alright. First impressions matter, and the unit was well boxed with all of the pieces included. This is the Idech unit that we found videos of a few months ago. Installation consisted of inserting the proper spacer to fit the shaft and the proper insert to accommodate the drive shaft of the power head. That took all of two minutes. Two Allen screws later and it was installed with no wiggle or other fitment concerns.

*Dinner ready, will finish in a few minutes.


----------



## J_nick

Spammage said:


> Alright. First impressions matter, and the unit was well boxed with all of the pieces included. This is the Idech unit that we found videos of a few months ago. Installation consisted of inserting the proper spacer to fit the shaft and the proper insert to accommodate the drive shaft of the power head. That took all of two minutes. Two Allen screws later and it was installed with no wiggle or other fitment concerns.
> 
> *Dinner ready, will finish in a few minutes.


Freaking cliff hanger man. Can't believe you left us hanging :lol:


----------



## Spammage

J_nick said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. First impressions matter, and the unit was well boxed with all of the pieces included. This is the Idech unit that we found videos of a few months ago. Installation consisted of inserting the proper spacer to fit the shaft and the proper insert to accommodate the drive shaft of the power head. That took all of two minutes. Two Allen screws later and it was installed with no wiggle or other fitment concerns.
> 
> *Dinner ready, will finish in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Freaking cliff hanger man. Can't believe you left us hanging :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL. Sorry, I learned at an early age that warm food is more pleasing than cold food.

I've been using a Stihl power scythe as that was the only offering for Stihl that was in the same category as the landscape blade. While it is certainly better than a string trimmer for cutting without tearing and fraying the grass, it is almost painfully slow to use.

The landscape blade is an absolute bad ***. This thing cuts perfectly through even overgrown grass and never slows down. It is also much easier to get close to objects (house, trees, landscaping, etc) than the scythe. The interior corners of the fence are the only area where the scythe might have an advantage. The weight is definitely heavier than a string trimmer, but lighter than the scythe. It is also short and compact, so the weight doesn't create the balance issues of the scythe. Needless to say, there will be a Stihl power scythe for sale in the DFW area next Spring. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Awesome!! Glad it's a top notch product I'll be looking to by one for next season. Ware mentioned he noticed quite a bit more load on his engine when using the LB over his edger. What size engine is your Stihl and how did it handle the LB? The reason I ask is his engine is a 30cc and mine is only a 21.2cc.


----------



## Killbuzz

Thanks for the heads up. I ordered mine last night.


----------



## Spammage

I have the Stihl homeowner Kombi power head. It is 27cc, but only rated for 1.07 bhp. Their smallest commercial unit is 28cc, but rated at 1.27 bhp. It seems to handle it fine, but I haven't tried cutting sod or anything like that with it either.


----------



## Spammage

Mightyquinn said:


> I would love to just get the adapter kit for mine so I could use the Stihl shaft with mine.


I'm thinking that Jack's will probably have the adapters before long.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Spammage said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to just get the adapter kit for mine so I could use the Stihl shaft with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that Jack's will probably have the adapters before long.
Click to expand...

I hope your right.


----------



## Killbuzz

I got mine in today and attached it to my Echo 58v which uses the Echo PAS system. It uses the middle size shim and the square adapter.






Mightyquinn said:


> I would love to just get the adapter kit for mine so I could use the Stihl shaft with mine.


PM me your address and I'll send you my leftovers.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Killbuzz said:


> I got mine in today and attached it to my Echo 58v which uses the Echo PAS system. It uses the middle size shim and the square adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to just get the adapter kit for mine so I could use the Stihl shaft with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me your address and I'll send you my leftovers.
Click to expand...

I do appreciate the offer but I too need the square adapter


----------



## William

Now that a few people have this . . is anyone contemplating the larger 11" blade set? Or is the 8" fine? I would imagine for inside radius that the smaller the better, however for everything else perhaps the larger setup?

Thanks,

William


----------



## Spammage

William said:


> Now that a few people have this . . is anyone contemplating the larger 11" blade set? Or is the 8" fine? I would imagine for inside radius that the smaller the better, however for everything else perhaps the larger setup?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William


I haven't even worn any paint off yet, so hard to say it needs improvement. If you are trying to do a large area, then the larger blades might be nice. I don't think I will have a need for them.


----------



## Spammage

Mightyquinn said:


> Killbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine in today and attached it to my Echo 58v which uses the Echo PAS system. It uses the middle size shim and the square adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to just get the adapter kit for mine so I could use the Stihl shaft with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me your address and I'll send you my leftovers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do appreciate the offer but I too need the square adapter
Click to expand...

I'm confused. I thought you would only need the 25.4 mm shaft adapter. Does the Kawasaki not use a square driveshaft? If not, then how are you making it work?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Spammage said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine in today and attached it to my Echo 58v which uses the Echo PAS system. It uses the middle size shim and the square adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me your address and I'll send you my leftovers.
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the offer but I too need the square adapter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm confused. I thought you would only need the 25.4 mm shaft adapter. Does the Kawasaki not use a square driveshaft? If not, then how are you making it work?
Click to expand...

When I bought the Kawasaki head I had to buy the shaft for the Maruyama in order for it to fit the Stihl. The Maruyama shaft has the "torx" end that goes in the head and has a "square" end that connects to the Kombi motor. The only downside is that the Maruyama shaft is several inches shorter than the Stihl shaft which is why I want just the adapter to use on the Stihl. I hope I explained that good enough


----------



## Spammage

Perfectly. I didn't realize the Maruyama driveshaft had different ends.


----------



## Killbuzz

I have a question for you landscape blade owners. After you've used it for a good while, does your blade get really hot? Like cook an egg hot?


----------



## Ware

Yeah, I think mine gets pretty hot.


----------



## Spammage

Yep.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Hot enough to cook an egg Medium-Ware?


----------



## William

dfw_pilot said:


> Hot enough to cook an egg Medium-Ware?


This got a chuckle.


----------



## Ware

:lol:


----------



## lagerman72

This is awesome and just what I was looking for going into next year (I didn't win the forum blade giveaway... :lol: ). I'm going to send my wife this link for a Christmas suggestion!


----------



## kur1j

Will this work on an echo?


----------



## Ware

kur1j said:


> Will this work on an echo?


It should. I can't imagine they wouldn't include an adapter for Echo in the kit.


----------



## J_nick

kur1j said:


> Will this work on an echo?


I checked all the dimensions on my Echo SRM-225 and it will fit on it.


----------



## Spammage

Echo is selling one as an Echo branded attachment on the other side of the pond. I'm convinced that R&R is making them for all of the major brands.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Spammage said:


> Echo is selling one as an Echo branded attachment on the other side of the pond. I'm convinced that R&R is making them for all of the major brands.


Hot diggity dog. I'm checking to see if this will fit my machine, although I have a feeling the wife is done with me buying power tools for this year. :lol:


----------



## Killbuzz

I put one on my Echo.


----------



## J_nick

Killbuzz said:


> I put one on my Echo.


What model Echo and how does it do?


----------



## Killbuzz

I have their 58v cordless trimmer which uses the same PAS system found on their commercial trimmers. It works great on battery power so I would assume it works well with their gas engines too.


----------



## trc

Sooo if i was looking for a power head to dedicate to one these landscape blades which would be best? Was looking at kombi cause local dealers but curious if anyone would choose differently second time around. How long does the echo 58v hold charge with the lb?


----------



## Ware

trc said:


> Sooo if i was looking for a power head to dedicate to one these landscape blades which would be best? Was looking at kombi cause local dealers but curious if anyone would choose differently second time around...


I would go Stihl for the same reason - great local dealer. I migrated to Maruyama to get a LB before this head was an option, but if I was doing it again today I would just put this head on a Stihl.



trc said:


> ...How long does the echo 58v hold charge with the lb?


Hard to say, but that would be an interesting combo. You would be the first.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Need some clarification, my Echo SRM 210 has 21.2CC of displacement. Would this work, or should I be looking for a higher bhp engine? I have had my Echo for well over 15 years, and it starts on the first pull, every time. Not as cantankerous as some of my newer Stihl products. It takes my blower that I bought last year forever to warm up to full force blowing speed.


----------



## J_nick

@Colonel K0rn the good thing about the head from R&R is it will fit on most brands. So if you buy it and your Echo isn't powerful enough then it should fit on anything you replace it with.


----------



## gene_stl

Do the LB blades counter rotate or oscillate?


----------



## Topcat

I just ordered one of these heads. Pretty excited to get the season started. I am going to pull the trigger on one of the Swardman 2.0 reel mowers next week.

TruCut going on craigslist soon afterwards.


----------



## DJLCN

I ordered one from Seago International a couple weeks ago. It was the same price but free shipping. I also picked up a Kombi shaft from my local Stihl dealer for $20. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Mightyquinn

DJLCN said:


> I ordered one from Seago International a couple weeks ago. It was the same price but free shipping. I also picked up a Kombi shaft from my local Stihl dealer for $20. Can't wait to try it out.


How did you order from them? Did you call them and ask about it? They are right here in NC too!


----------



## DJLCN

Mightyquinn said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one from Seago International a couple weeks ago. It was the same price but free shipping. I also picked up a Kombi shaft from my local Stihl dealer for $20. Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you order from them? Did you call them and ask about it? They are right here in NC too!
Click to expand...

I contacted IDECH back in October because I was interested in learning more about the Power Rotary Scissors as well as their Weed Shaver and Weed Hammer Blade. They suggested I contact Maruyama or Seago and gave me their respective emails. I exchanged some emails with Seago then called them once I was ready to buy.


----------



## Mightyquinn

DJLCN said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered one from Seago International a couple weeks ago. It was the same price but free shipping. I also picked up a Kombi shaft from my local Stihl dealer for $20. Can't wait to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you order from them? Did you call them and ask about it? They are right here in NC too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I contacted IDECH back in October because I was interested in learning more about the Power Rotary Scissors as well as their Weed Shaver and Weed Hammer Blade. They suggested I contact Maruyama or Seago and gave me their respective emails. I exchanged some emails with Seago then called them once I was ready to buy.
Click to expand...

How did you contact IDECH?(email or call) Do you know if they just sell the adapter kit? Thanks


----------



## DJLCN

Mightyquinn said:


> How did you contact IDECH?(email or call) Do you know if they just sell the adapter kit? Thanks


I emailed IDECH ([email protected]). Not sure on the kit availability. Which adapter do you need? I kept the ones I didn't use. I'd be happy to mail them if you need any of them I still have. For the Stihl Kombi shaft I needed the square adapter and the 24.5mm sleeve.


----------



## Mightyquinn

DJLCN said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you contact IDECH?(email or call) Do you know if they just sell the adapter kit? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed IDECH ([email protected]). Not sure on the kit availability. Which adapter do you need? I kept the ones I didn't use. I'd be happy to mail them if you need any of them I still have. For the Stihl Kombi shaft I needed the square adapter and the 24.5mm sleeve.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update and the offer but the one you used is the one I need


----------



## SCGrassMan

I saw Echo makes one too - ASK-RW23D - but it seems to only be available in the UK? I have an Echo string trimmer I'm thinking of converting to this... has anybody who bought one of these questioned whether its really worth $300? Seems a bit steep to be honest.


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> ...has anybody who bought one of these questioned whether its really worth $300? Seems a bit steep to be honest.


I have the Maruyama version (same price), and I think it is worth every penny if you are maintaining a low (say <1") HOC.


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...has anybody who bought one of these questioned whether its really worth $300? Seems a bit steep to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is worth every penny if you are maintaining a low (say <1") HOC.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Reel Low Dad

So I'm thinking of putting in an order for one. Looking at the images it shows them using it vertically for edging. Has anyone actually used it like that? If so, how did it do? Figure that will save me some money not having to get a dedicated blade edger.


----------



## Ware

I'll just leave this here... :mrgreen:



Concretestorm said:


> I'm telling you, please listen to me, please!
> Sell you dog if you have to, but get a Maruyama landscape blade. It has improved my entire life. Food tastes better, my pillow is softer, my kids are more respectful, I think I'm taller and my hair is thicker.
> I'm considering starting a fund for turf enthusiasts to supply landscape blades. I've been searching for a way to help mankind, and this is the best idea I can think of.
> Over-the-top, but true!





Concretestorm said:


> ...I do all my trimming and edging with it. It will take anything I give it. Being able to edge, trim, and touch-up the lawn (as low as you want without scalping) is a huge time saver. One of my buddies is a professional landscaper, and he can't believe that everyone doesn't use it.
> In my opinion it makes all string trimmers obsolete. I have 3 echo trimmers that haven't been started in a month.


​


----------



## Ware

I use a separate edger attachment, but I know Concretestorm uses his LB to edge.


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> I use a separate edger attachment, but I know Concretestorm uses his LB to edge.


Is the 9 inch blade enough to edge, or would you need to move up to the 11 inch?

I haven't bought into a system yet, but am thinking of getting a Kombi setup just for this attachment alone :lol:

I could edge the lawn and cut the areas close to the edge where the reel won't reach


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> ...cut the areas close to the edge where the reel won't reach.


That is where the LB really shines - it plays nice with reel low grass. No trimmer string flopping around. :thumbup:

But my favorite part is you can do all your trimming and still have clean socks. :lol:


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...cut the areas close to the edge where the reel won't reach.
> 
> 
> 
> That is where the LB really shines - it plays nice with reel low grass. No trimmer string flopping around. :thumbup:
> 
> But my favorite part is you can do all your trimming and still have clean socks. :lol:
Click to expand...

That's always a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Just ordered my James Bond tool from R&R - we will see how it goes! If we were smart we would have put together a group buy on these... oh well.


----------



## TulsaFan

Fyi...I ordered mine this week and they waited two days before shipping it. Two day shipping will probably be more like four business days.


----------



## Topcat

TulsaFan said:


> Fyi...I ordered mine this week and they waited two days before shipping it. Two day shipping will probably be more like four business days.


Truer words had not been spoken... I ordered mine last week Sunday. I paid for two day shipping. It was not here Thursday, so I called to see what the delay was. They were out of stock. I got shipping confirmation for mine yesterday, it will be here Monday. I really wanted it for this weekend because this is the weekend that I scalp the lawn, and having this to get real low around the borders for my garden beds was the plan for this weekend.


----------



## ABC123

Im waiting for them to have a sale.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ABC123 said:


> Im waiting for them to have a sale.


I don't think R&R ever has a sale on their products.


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting for them to have a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think R&R ever has a sale on their products.
Click to expand...

Not products they are selling out of! 😂


----------



## ABC123

Mightyquinn said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im waiting for them to have a sale.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think R&R ever has a sale on their products.
Click to expand...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I went to my local mower shop this past Thursday, and checked out the Kombi heads that they offered. Decently priced, and I liked the versatility of being able to buy a different attachment, rather than having a dedicated tool, but then again, less to go wrong with it mechanically?

They had a 4-stroke version that wasn't that much more expensive than a larger 2-stroke version, and he said that the torque was pretty impressive, as would be expected. If I were do go with the Kombi system, do I just buy the trimmer attachment, and slap on the blade from R&R?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Colonel K0rn said:


> I went to my local mower shop this past Thursday, and checked out the Kombi heads that they offered. Decently priced, and I liked the versatility of being able to buy a different attachment, rather than having a dedicated tool, but then again, less to go wrong with it mechanically?
> 
> They had a 4-stroke version that wasn't that much more expensive than a larger 2-stroke version, and he said that the torque was pretty impressive, as would be expected. If I were do go with the Kombi system, do I just buy the trimmer attachment, and slap on the blade from R&R?


Yes, as I think that would be the cheapest route too.


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...If I were do go with the Kombi system, do I just buy the trimmer attachment, and slap on the blade from R&R?


Yeah, unless you could order just a replacement Kombi attachment shaft (less trimmer head) any cheaper.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...If I were do go with the Kombi system, do I just buy the trimmer attachment, and slap on the blade from R&R?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, unless you could order just a replacement Kombi attachment shaft (less trimmer head) any cheaper.
Click to expand...

I believe you can do that but for only a little bit more you can get the whole assembly. I was in that conundrum when I was putting together mine and ended up buying the whole trimmer assembly, so now I have an extra trimmer head.


----------



## TulsaFan

Due to Echo having the 20% off sale, here is my solution for the Power Rotary Scissors:



FYI...Since joining this forum last spring, I have purchased: Reel mower, broadcast spreader, push sprayer, battery blower, and now a new multi-tool. My wife really hates you guys!


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Due to Echo having the 20% off sale, here is my solution for the Power Rotary Scissors:


Nice!


----------



## Spammage

TulsaFan said:


> Due to Echo having the 20% off sale, here is my solution for the Power Rotary Scissors:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI...Since joining this forum last spring, I have purchased: Reel mower, broadcast spreader, push sprayer, battery blower, and now a new multi-tool. My wife really hates you guys!


...but secretly loves the lawn's appearance. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

TulsaFan said:


> FYI...Since joining this forum last spring, I have purchased: Reel mower, broadcast spreader, push sprayer, battery blower, and now a new multi-tool. My wife really hates you guys!


i think you are still missing some more stuff to buy. In example: landscape blade, drone, gallon of PGR, weather station, soil moisture monitoring system, etc


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> i think you are still missing some more stuff to buy. In example: landscape blade, drone, gallon of PGR, weather station, soil moisture monitoring system, etc


That's the truth. :lol:


----------



## TulsaFan

The install was super simple: Choose the correct size shim and adapter shape. Then, tighten two screws and you are finished.

FWIW...The guy at the Echo/Stihl dealership had never heard of the Landscape Blade.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think you are still missing some more stuff to buy. In example: landscape blade, drone, gallon of PGR, weather station, soil moisture monitoring system, etc
> 
> 
> 
> That's the truth. :lol:
Click to expand...

I guess I still have to buy a drone :dunno:


----------



## g-man

Dont worry, there is an endless list of forum threads of things to buy. Cigars, beers, cast iron pans, thermometer, meat smokers, water hoses, sand leveling rakes, cameras, 747 airplanes for PreM application, ...


----------



## Mightyquinn

g-man said:


> Dont worry, there is an endless list of forum threads of things to buy. Cigars, beers, cast iron pans, thermometer, meat smokers, water hoses, sand leveling rakes, cameras, 767 airplanes for PreM application, ...


I unfortunately have most of those things on that list already but I have been doing this lawn thing for well over 10 years now  or some of those things just don't interest me :shock:


----------



## MasterMech

g-man said:


> Dont worry, there is an endless list of forum threads of things to buy. Cigars, beers, cast iron pans, thermometer, meat smokers, water hoses, sand leveling rakes, cameras, 767 airplanes for PreM application, ...


Actually that was a. DC-10 I think.....


----------



## Pete1313

Pulled the trigger and ordered one yesterday. Bought a few other things that I needed to reach the $500 free shipping limit. Everything shipped and will be here tomorrow except the landscape blade. As mentioned earlier they are going out of stock. No worries for me as I still have snow on the ground. Excited to get to use this new toy!


----------



## Topcat

Used mine for the first time today. Using this landscape blade is a new and different experience. Really nice!

However I still have to use the string trimmer to get in corners where the landscape blade will not reach.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Topcat said:


> Used mine for the first time today. Using this landscape blade is a new and different experience. Really nice!
> 
> However I still have to use the string trimmer to get in corners where the landscape blade will not reach.


Simple fix - get rid of the corners!


----------



## Topcat

SCGrassMan said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used mine for the first time today. Using this landscape blade is a new and different experience. Really nice!
> 
> However I still have to use the string trimmer to get in corners where the landscape blade will not reach.
> 
> 
> 
> Simple fix - get rid of the corners!
Click to expand...

Novel concept! You might be onto something... a few curved borders and new flower/plant beds might do the trick.


----------



## SCGrassMan

A trick my mom taught me as a kid, is to either take the mower along where you can mow, and or use a garden hose to outline the garden beds. In this case, I'd say go around with the landscaping blade, and any places you can't get into with it, change the layout slightly.

I only have the one head, so I'm not uninstalling the R&R blade unless something breaks


----------



## SGrabs33

@Topcat I am still a big fan of the island I created a little over a year ago. No corners!


----------



## SGrabs33

I picked up this Echo SRM-210 today in a trade in the hopes it might be good for a landscape blade. Anyone know if it will be powerful enough?


----------



## SGrabs33

SGrabs33 said:


> I picked up this Echo SRM-210 today in a trade in the hopes it might be good for a landscape blade. Anyone know if it will be powerful enough?


Bump bump.

Research since the original posting. This is a lower end echo, but seems in good condition. I didn't see any power requirements for the landscape blade on the website.


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this Echo SRM-210 today in a trade in the hopes it might be good for a landscape blade. Anyone know if it will be powerful enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump bump.
> 
> Research since the original posting. This is a lower end echo, but seems in good condition. I didn't see any power requirements for the landscape blade on the website.
Click to expand...

I agree that there has never been any requirements stated for the LB so I don't see why it wouldn't work with any decent power head out there.


----------



## trc

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mightyquinn

trc said:


> :mrgreen:


Very Nice :thumbup:

R&R Products has really opened a can of worms by offering this thing now


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> ...R&R Products has really opened a can of worms by offering this thing now


Yes they have. It is time to Landscape Blade all the things. :mrgreen:


----------



## Greendoc

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...R&R Products has really opened a can of worms by offering this thing now
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they have. It is time to Landscape Blade all the things. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Just know that I am a lawn service provider that does not use string on anything. Everything is done with either an edger or the Landscape Blade. Not much point in using a reel mower if shredding and tearing is how the trim work is done.


----------



## Ware

Greendoc said:


> Just know that I am a lawn service provider that does not use string on anything. Everything is done with either an edger or the Landscape Blade. Not much point in using a reel mower if shredding and tearing is how the trim work is done.


That's awesome. I went ahead and ordered the string trimmer attachment when I bought my Maruyama, but it has never been used. :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

Mine got converted to run a carbide saw blade for trimming overgrown shrubs and hedges.


----------



## ahartzell

How do I figure out if this fits my trimmer? I've been tempted to buy the Maruyama for a year, but this would be better if it's compatible...I have a toro trimmer btw


----------



## Greendoc

Does your trimmer have a solid shaft driving the string head? You can check by taking the angled gearbox holding the string head to the aluminum tube shaft. You should see a steel rod with either a square end, hex end or splined end. If you got that, you are good to go. Do you need an edger as well? I use the Maruyama Multi-Cutter system and use the Blade as well as the edger. The Blade is not good for vertical edging. Golf courses do it for their sand traps because other machines spray the sand out all over the fairway. But for edging next to concrete or divider materials, an edger is better and cheaper. Edger blades are under $10 a piece.


----------



## Ware

ahartzell said:


> How do I figure out if this fits my trimmer? I've been tempted to buy the Maruyama for a year, but this would be better if it's compatible...I have a toro trimmer btw


+1, remove the head and just make sure it matches up with the included adapters (outer tube diameter and drive shaft):


----------



## Greendoc

I have tried all three sizes of blades for the Landscape Blade. The larger than stock blade 280 MM works best on Zoysia japonica, Centipede, and St Augustine. I imagine it would work well on cool season grasses.

The 230 MM blade works acceptably on both coarser and finer grasses, but tends to leave "washboarding" much like a reel mower operating at too low a clip rate on fine grasses like Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum.

The 220 MM blade is great on Bermuda, Seashore Paspalum and fine bladed Zoysia such as Zeon or Emerald. It does poorly on St Augustine.

I actually switch between the 280 MM and 220 MM blades depending on what I am trimming.


----------



## Killbuzz

Maruyama landscape blade on an Echo 58v trimmer. I use it on the trimmer's lowest setting with no issues.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tUV2OoLqfM


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> Maruyama landscape blade on an Echo 58v trimmer. I use it on the trimmer's lowest setting with no issues.


That is awesome. Does Echo make a 58V stick edger?


----------



## Killbuzz

@Ware Echo's 58v trimmers use their PAS system. So you can use the edger attachment or whatever attachments they have. I have the edger which works well. Every now and then it will bog down if it's muddy and shut off but it starts right back up. I think this is a safety feature keeping the motor from overheating due from jamming. I have the same issue if I start the trimmer on high with the landscape blade. Since the blades aren't lubricated they tend to stick which the motor thinks is a jam. Once it gets going it works fine.


----------



## Fishnugget

Thanks for the vid Killbuzz, I had been wondering how that operated. It looks like it is working really good.

I wanted to go the Ego route but your video has convinced me to just keep my current Echo battery trimmer. I will end up buying the landscape and edger blades. I will probably pick up another 4amp battery too.


----------



## TulsaFan

As mentioned before, I purchased an Echo PAS-2620 this March to use with my Landscape Blade/Power Scissors from R&R. Today, I got it out to use it for the second time...the first time I used it was to cut back my pampas grasses.

It started to rotate about 2" and quit spinning. I took it apart and the internal shaft was rotating from the engine. I removed the LB head from the shaft and reassembled it again. Still didn't work.

@Pete1313 has the same unit and we have PM'd each other about how the LB starts out pretty slow. We agreed that our engines need to be broken in and the LB probably needs some lube.

So, I sprayed some dry chain lube on the LB blades which I use for the Trucut. Then, I pulled out the 10 year old 4 stroke Troy-bilt (that will not die) and attached the LB. Of course, it worked extremely well.

I reassembled the LB to the Echo again after I finished my edging. Everything seemed to work fine.

So, you don't need a new and powerful engine for the LB if you use some dry chain lube & assemble it correctly. I bought a new trimmer for no reason whatsoever! I am not going to mention this small detail to the wife!


----------



## Topcat

There are two allen head screws on top of the blade. Remove them and put some oil in there.


----------



## Pete1313

TulsaFan said:


> As mentioned before, I purchased an Echo PAS-2620 this March to use with my Landscape Blade/Power Scissors from R&R. Today, I got it out to use it for the second time...the first time I used it was to cut back my pampas grasses.
> 
> It started to rotate about 2" and quit spinning. I took it apart and the internal shaft was rotating from the engine. I removed the LB head from the shaft and reassembled it again. Still didn't work.
> 
> Pete1313 has the same unit and we have PM'd each other about how the LB starts out pretty slow. We agreed that our engines need to be broken in and the LB probably needs some lube.
> 
> So, I sprayed some dry chain lube on the LB blades which I use for the Trucut. Then, I pulled out the 10 year old 4 stroke Troy-bilt (that will not die) and attached the LB. Of course, it worked extremely well.
> 
> I reassembled the LB to the Echo again after I finished my edging. Everything seemed to work fine.
> 
> So, you don't need a new and powerful engine for the LB if you use some dry chain lube & assemble it correctly. I bought a new trimmer for no reason whatsoever! I am not going to mention this small detail to the wife!


After we talked a few weeks back I put some fluid film on the blades. I used it last weekend and it worked flawlessly from the start. The lube on the blades definitely did the trick. I do plan on picking up some of the lube that echo uses for their power heads and using it in the landscape blade as @Topcat mentioned as maintenance. I believe our issue was the blades being new and too tight.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

@TulsaFan if you were to do it over again, would you consider getting a 4-stroke power head from Echo or Stihl? I think the last time I was at my mower shop looking at the Stihl products (that's what they carry), they had one that was a 4-stroke Kombi head. I'm thinking that this would have no problem breaking in the LB with more torque from the 4-stroke.


----------



## TulsaFan

I bought the Echo trimmer for 20% off retail. I am very happy with it, but it was an unnecessary purchase. My old Troy-bilt would have worked fine with the LB.

@Mightyquinn or @Ware could answer your Stihl questions much better than I could since I don't own any Stihl equipment. The average discount for Stihl Dealer Days is 10% off.

EDIT ADDITION: Last year, I bought a used Trucut over a greens mower due to a small yard with obstacles. I feared running into something by trying to cut too close to the fences, tree rings, landscape rocks, and utility boxes. After edging with the LB today for the first time, I could see where the LB would allow me to use a greens mower as a compliment to it.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I received my landscape blade yesterday and installed it on a Stihl FS 56 RC and it works very well. I did add some fluid film as other have done here. I tried it as an edged and it worked ok but put quite a bit of stain on the engine so I'm going to pick up a stick edger this weekend.


----------



## SGrabs33

What could it be...



Had to see what all the fuss was about!


----------



## Killbuzz

SGrabs33 said:


> What could it be...
> 
> 
> 
> Had to see what all the fuss was about!


Your life is about to change my friend. Welcome to the cult.


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> Your life is about to change my friend...


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> Killbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your life is about to change my friend...
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+2


----------



## SGrabs33

Thanks all, that's what I'm planning. I got her set up tonight. Ready to test tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

11" Blades for zoysia grass. Just another $75


----------



## Spammage

TulsaFan said:


> 11" Blades for zoysia grass. Just another $75


The standard blades work fine for zoysia.


----------



## gatormac2112

TulsaFan said:


> 11" Blades for zoysia grass. Just another $75


Where does it say anything about zoysia grass? I was just getting ready to order one when you posted this.


----------



## TulsaFan

Spammage said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11" Blades for zoysia grass. Just another $75
> 
> 
> 
> The standard blades work fine for zoysia.
Click to expand...

The wife is going to be happy to hear it!


----------



## Greendoc

Yes, the standard 9" blades are just fine for Zoysia and Bermuda. 11" is much faster on St Augustine. No need to buy the 11" blades. Also, again, please do not use this for Vertical edging if you expect to use this for the trim work where your greensmower cannot go. The golf guys use this for sand trap edging and they do not use it for any other job. For working on the edge next to concrete, I use the edger tool sold for my Multicutter system. That way I always have sharp Landscape blades for my trim work.


----------



## TulsaFan

gatormac2112 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11" Blades for zoysia grass. Just another $75
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say anything about zoysia grass? I was just getting ready to order one when you posted this.
Click to expand...




> Post by Greendoc » Mon Apr 02, 2018 2:51 pm
> 
> I have tried all three sizes of blades for the Landscape Blade. The larger than stock blade 280 MM works best on Zoysia japonica, Centipede, and St Augustine. I imagine it would work well on cool season grasses.
> 
> The 230 MM blade works acceptably on both coarser and finer grasses, but tends to leave "washboarding" much like a reel mower operating at too low a clip rate on fine grasses like Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum.
> 
> The 220 MM blade is great on Bermuda, Seashore Paspalum and fine bladed Zoysia such as Zeon or Emerald. It does poorly on St Augustine.
> 
> I actually switch between the 280 MM and 220 MM blades depending on what I am trimming.


I have Meyers Zoysia (japonica), so it appears it is the better solution for me when my yard gets really dense.

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## Spammage

TulsaFan said:


> Post by Greendoc » Mon Apr 02, 2018 2:51 pm
> 
> The 230 MM blade works acceptably on both coarser and finer grasses
> 
> 
> 
> I have Meyers Zoysia (japonica), so it appears it is the better solution for me when my yard gets really dense.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion!
Click to expand...

I have japonica too, and the standard blade works very well. Greendoc confirmed in the post you quoted, and in another post too.


----------



## gatormac2112

TulsaFan said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11" Blades for zoysia grass. Just another $75
> 
> 
> 
> Where does it say anything about zoysia grass? I was just getting ready to order one when you posted this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post by Greendoc » Mon Apr 02, 2018 2:51 pm
> 
> I have tried all three sizes of blades for the Landscape Blade. The larger than stock blade 280 MM works best on Zoysia japonica, Centipede, and St Augustine. I imagine it would work well on cool season grasses.
> 
> The 230 MM blade works acceptably on both coarser and finer grasses, but tends to leave "washboarding" much like a reel mower operating at too low a clip rate on fine grasses like Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum.
> 
> The 220 MM blade is great on Bermuda, Seashore Paspalum and fine bladed Zoysia such as Zeon or Emerald. It does poorly on St Augustine.
> 
> I actually switch between the 280 MM and 220 MM blades depending on what I am trimming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Meyers Zoysia (japonica), so it appears it is the better solution for me when my yard gets really dense.
> 
> Sorry for any confusion!
Click to expand...

No need to apologize, I was just curious! Thanks for clearing it up :thumbup:


----------



## Gibby

https://youtu.be/MBv94yUNPa0?t=625

lol


----------



## SGrabs33

Seems like the adapter sits too low on the insert for the powerhead shaft to make contact with landscape blade. Sorry my terms aren't great hopefully y'all know what I'm talking about.

Adapter sitting low.



Hidden in the shaft when pushed all the way in:


----------



## TulsaFan

Gibby said:


> lol


Under comments from the video did you see...

Kyle Evjen...2 months ago..."That trimmer head is junk. I worked at a summer job repairing lawn equipment a couple years ago and a local golf course bought two of them. The whole head is packed with grease and within a day of use the grease had filled with dirt and burnt up. It took me 3 hours per head to take them apart and get them clean and regreased. They were back the next week for me to do it over again but this time one of the gears had stripped in both of them! I think the customer paid over $1000 each so completely not worth the money.﻿"

Running them 10-30 minutes as a homeowner is never going to have this problem compared to running them all day. Too bad he didn't make a video of repacking the heads!


----------



## Pete1313

I gave the landscape blade it's first real test this afternoon and did the cleanup of the rocky area near my pool. It is overgrown with various grasses and the LB handled it great. Like @Ware posted in a video, this thing really shines when doing a spring/fall cleanup. It took a job that would have taken several hours down to maybe taking an hour including cleanup. And did it without throwing debris everywhere. A big time saver.

Pic of overgrown grasses end of year 2017









After cleaning them up today









One thing that concerns me about this unit or buying something like this online is what happens if something goes wrong with it or needs repair. I see that RR offers replacement 9.5" and 11" blades for it but does anyone have any links to where someone would go of they needed to get any other parts for it?


----------



## Ware

Pete1313 said:


> ...but does anyone have any links to where someone would go of they needed to get any other parts for it?


I bet https://www.maruyamaparts.com could come up with just about anything we need.


----------



## Pete1313

Ware said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...but does anyone have any links to where someone would go of they needed to get any other parts for it?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet https://www.maruyamaparts.com could come up with just about anything we need.
Click to expand...

Awesome Ware! So the parts should be the same as the Maruyama one? Looks like you would be able to get anything except maybe the adapter bushing. Hopefully there won't be any issues, but just in case, between calling RR and/or Maruyama one should be able to get what they need. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware

Yeah, they look identical to the Maruyama unit.


----------



## SGrabs33

Topcat said:


> There are two allen head screws on top of the blade. Remove them and put some oil in there.


Thanks for this note. Really helped get mine running well. I'd recommend this to anyone starting up a new blade.


----------



## Greendoc

Maruyama has been licensed to distribute the Landscape Blade/Rotary Scissors manufactured by the Idech Corp. Idech also licenses Shindaiwa and Echo to sell their product, however those manufacturers do not sell equipment fitted with this accessory in the US. It is sold in Europe, Australia and Japan.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

SGrabs33 said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two allen head screws on top of the blade. Remove them and put some oil in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this note. Really helped get mine running well. I'd recommend this to anyone starting up a new blade.
Click to expand...

Any particular type/brand of oil recommended for this?


----------



## SGrabs33

@Fistertondeluxe I sprayed it with fluid film. I'm not sure if that was the best or not. Seemed to work well though.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@SGrabs33 Thanks! I will give that a go next time I break her out.


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two allen head screws on top of the blade. Remove them and put some oil in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this note. Really helped get mine running well. I'd recommend this to anyone starting up a new blade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any particular type/brand of oil recommended for this?
Click to expand...

My Maruyama Landscape Blade came with a tube of grease (not oil). The manual says to remove the two screws and inject about 20cc of grease after every 25 hours of operation. It also says to inject about 10cc of grease into the gearbox every 25 hours (remove the M5x6 screw on the side of the gearbox).


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> Fistertondeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this note. Really helped get mine running well. I'd recommend this to anyone starting up a new blade.
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular type/brand of oil recommended for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My Maruyama Landscape Blade came with a tube of grease (not oil). The manual says to remove the two screws and inject about 20cc of grease after every 25 hours of operation. It also says to inject about 10cc of grease into the gearbox every 25 hours (remove the M5x6 screw on the side of the gearbox).
Click to expand...

I am at the office, so I can't look back at the idech box received. I don't remember any grease being supplied though. Is the type of grease listed on the tube or in the manual?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I found the manual online. It does say to use grease but doesn't go into further detail as to the type. The info is on page 9 http://seagointernational.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/PRS.pdf?x87195


----------



## SGrabs33

I definatley didn't receive any grease with mine.


----------



## Ware

The Maruyama grease is an EP-0 (EP = Extreme Pressure):



You can buy it here:

https://www.maruyamaparts.com/840994S-EXTREME-PRESSURE-GREASE.html


----------



## Spammage

Ware said:


> The Maruyama grease is an EP-0 (EP = Extreme Pressure):
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the NLGI consistency table:


Thank you sir!


----------



## Ware

I know Stihl and Echo both have a "gearbox grease" too. I'm not sure how they compare.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I found John Deere Special-Purpose Golf and Turf Cutting Unit Grease part #TY25083 is rated at EP 0. comes in a 14 oz tube so a gun will be needed but can be found easily. Top hit in google gets it for just under $4 before tax and ship.

https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Golf-and-Turf-Cutting-Unit-Gun-Grease-TY25083.html


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I found John Deere Special-Purpose Golf and Turf Cutting Unit Grease part #TY25083 is rated at EP 0. comes in a 14 oz tube so a gun will be needed but can be found easily. Top hit in google gets it for just under $4 before tax and ship.
> 
> https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Golf-and-Turf-Cutting-Unit-Gun-Grease-TY25083.html


Here is the Maruyama stuff...

https://www.maruyamaparts.com/840994S-EXTREME-PRESSURE-GREASE.html


----------



## MasterMech

I know Stihl sells a grease for their trimmer head and hedge trimmer gearboxes that the tube just screws into the threaded hole the plug normally occupies. I'd have to wait until I get home to check out the label and ratings.


----------



## g-man

I use the JD grease Golf and Turf Cutting Unit Grease in the QA5 reel. It looks to be same green color as the one Ware posted. It is very thin/runny.


----------



## gatormac2112

Just got it today and no grease with mine either. I guess what's one more purchase :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan

https://amzn.to/2HYChvP

I ordered some of this. The Marayuma looks nice but they want $10 for shipping.


----------



## Ware

SCGrassMan said:


> https://amzn.to/2HYChvP
> 
> I ordered some of this. The Marayuma looks nice but they want $10 for shipping.


My concern is how far that 8cc will go... my Maruyama manual says to add 25cc in the head and 10cc in the gearbox every 25 hours. The Maruyama Grease comes in a 9oz (266cc) tube, so you would have to buy like 33 of those tubes you bought ($230) to get the same amount of grease. All of a sudden $8.56 plus $10 shipping doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@Ware Is the 10cc in the gearbox 5cc on each side or 10cc on each side?


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Ware Is the 10cc in the gearbox 5cc on each side or 10cc on each side?


By gearbox, I'm referring to the "gear case" that Idech references in the manual you linked above (screen capture below), which has only one injection hole.

Note the Idech manual calls for even more grease (20cc every 10 hours) in the cutting head than my Maruyama manual does (25cc every 25 hours).


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I was thinking cutting head and typed gearbox. I am going to take that as a sign that it is break time. Thanks!


----------



## Spammage

I ordered a Stens grease off Amazon for $10.95 Prime. 4.25 oz. @Fistertondeluxe you may want to cancel that order and get a larger tube.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

@Spammage I ordered the maruyama grease from @Ware link. Hopefully the tube should last a bit over a season. Maybe next spring I'll organize a EP 0 group buy and we can split a 5 gallon tub 🤪


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware said:


> Here is the Maruyama stuff...
> 
> https://www.maruyamaparts.com/840994S-EXTREME-PRESSURE-GREASE.html


@Ware Thanks for the link...I just ordered (2) tubes to cut the cost of the shipping! :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Yep, I need some of that too. Thanks


----------



## SCGrassMan

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://amzn.to/2HYChvP
> 
> I ordered some of this. The Marayuma looks nice but they want $10 for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> My concern is how far that 8cc will go... my Maruyama manual says to add 25cc in the head and 10cc in the gearbox every 25 hours. The Maruyama Grease comes in a 9oz (266cc) tube, so you would have to buy like 33 of those tubes you bought ($230) to get the same amount of grease. All of a sudden $8.56 plus $10 shipping doesn't sound too bad.
Click to expand...

Good point. Maybe I can find a way to replace those hex screw plugs with grease nipples, so I can use that marine grease I also ordered!


----------



## gatormac2112

Just bought some myself, thanks for the link John


----------



## gatormac2112

Actually, just got an email stating they are back ordered for the next 2 weeks to *90 DAYS!!!*

I told them to just cancel my order. My luck this spring continues.


----------



## DJLCN

gatormac2112 said:


> Actually, just got an email stating they are back ordered for the next 2 weeks to *90 DAYS!!!*
> 
> I told them to just cancel my order. My luck this spring continues.


Give Seago International a call. That's where I ordered mine from.

www.seagousa.com
800-780-9889


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Got my order today. It's a lot of grease.


----------



## Killbuzz

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Got my order today. It's a lot of grease.


Looks like that will last a lifetime. Maruyama grease group buy anyone? jk


----------



## SCGrassMan

@Ware look at this pathetic tube lol


----------



## Topcat

gatormac2112 said:


> Actually, just got an email stating they are back ordered for the next 2 weeks to *90 DAYS!!!*
> 
> I told them to just cancel my order. My luck this spring continues.


I ordered 2 tubes. When mine arrives I can sell you one for the price I paid plus shipping. I think the flat rate will be about 5 bucks.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Topcat I'd take it if gatorMac doesn't want it :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

@Topcat Thanks! PM me PayPal info

@SGrabs33 Sorry I feel bad, but I really need it :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

gatormac2112 said:


> @Topcat Thanks! PM me PayPal info
> 
> @SGrabs33 Sorry I feel bad, but I really need it :lol:


You should feel bad! J/k

I need to get off my a$$ and order something.


----------



## gatormac2112

@Topcat @SGrabs33

Hold on, I just checked my email and have a UPS notification saying something is being shipped from Louisiana for a Wednesday delivery. As I haven't ordered anything else this must be it. It's strange though because I ordered from Southern Outdoot Power LLC, got the shortage notice from maruyama parts and badboymowerparts, and am getting a delivery from Smiths South Central Sales. Way too many heads on that sales chain, but I'm going to assume that somewhere in their parts inventory supply chain they found some and are making the delivery.

So I will go ahead and let Grabs have it Topcat. Thanks though!


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I ordered mine from Maruyama parts but received shipment notice from badboymowerparts and mine came from Louisiana


----------



## Ware

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I ordered mine from Maruyama parts but received shipment notice from badboymowerparts and mine came from Louisiana


Same company.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

If anyone needs some since this is quite a bit of grease and will last me more than 1 season I will get some 60 ml squeeze bottles and send you some.


----------



## Ware

I was interested in doing a Landscape Blade setup on an Echo 58V trimmer like @Killbuzz has, but in my research I learned some bad news. Their original 58V trimmer accepted Echo PAS attachments...










But the new ones have been redesigned and the electric motor is now on the trimmer head - so there is no shaft to turn a PAS attachment. 










I asked a lady in their tech support department why they would do that and she said they had some complaints about the weight of the old design. I understand that is probably the market they are chasing, but I also think eliminating the PAS attachment capabilities is a giant step backwards.

There are still some of the older models (with the 4Ah battery) available on ebay, but I don't think I could bring myself to buy into the system knowing the design was recently abandoned.


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> I was interested in doing a Landscape Blade setup on an Echo 58V trimmer like @Killbuzz has, but in my research I learned some bad news. Their original 58V trimmer accepted Echo PAS attachments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the new ones have been redesigned and the electric motor is now on the trimmer head - so there is no shaft to turn a PAS attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a lady in their tech support department why they would do that and she said they had some complaints about the weight of the old design. I understand that is probably the market they are chasing, but I also think eliminating the PAS attachment capabilities is a giant step backwards.
> 
> There are still some of the older models (with the 4Ah battery) available on ebay, but I don't think I could bring myself to buy into the system knowing the design was recently abandoned.


That's crappy, I was considering the 58v system as well. Not anymore, bad move Echo. Stihl KombiSystem here I come.


----------



## Killbuzz

Lame


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> I was interested in doing a Landscape Blade setup on an Echo 58V trimmer like @Killbuzz has, but in my research I learned some bad news. Their original 58V trimmer accepted Echo PAS attachments...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the new ones have been redesigned and the electric motor is now on the trimmer head - so there is no shaft to turn a PAS attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a lady in their tech support department why they would do that and she said they had some complaints about the weight of the old design. I understand that is probably the market they are chasing, but I also think eliminating the PAS attachment capabilities is a giant step backwards.
> 
> There are still some of the older models (with the 4Ah battery) available on ebay, but I don't think I could bring myself to buy into the system knowing the design was recently abandoned.


The main reason to move the motor to the head is eliminating all of the torque loss through the shaft. Yes it reduces the overall weight of the unit somewhat but it adds weight to the head where the operator would feel it the most.

Remember the Stihl FS100RX? Dedicated line trimmer unit with a rigid, hollow driveshaft and a lightweight gearbox. They didn't weigh a lot less than an FS90 or FS110, but they sure -felt- lighter due to that little bit of weight removed on the end of that big lever.


----------



## Killbuzz

They also changed their battery from a 4 Ah to a 2 Ah which is also pretty lame.


----------



## Ware

Killbuzz said:


> They also changed their battery from a 4 Ah to a 2 Ah which is also pretty lame.


They made it optional. :shock:


----------



## ABC123

Well that's sad. I was looking forward to using an electric trimmer.


----------



## MasterMech

ABC123 said:


> Well that's sad. I was looking forward to using an electric trimmer.


That day is coming, but for the moment, gas still has the advantage for sure. It's clever engineering, combined with lighter batteries that have gotten us this far.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> Killbuzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also changed their battery from a 4 Ah to a 2 Ah which is also pretty lame.
> 
> 
> 
> They made it optional. :shock:
Click to expand...

Holy crap, they should include the bottle of lube grease for that price!


----------



## Fishnugget

I have the old design of the echo trimmer. I didn't realize they changed the trimmer. I bought mine off a lawyer on craigslist back in Dec. 2017, it has the 4Ah battery.

I wonder if Ego's multi tool trimmer/edger will work? If it does, its an alternative option.


----------



## Ware

Fishnugget said:


> ...I wonder if Ego's multi tool trimmer/edger will work? If it does, its an alternative option.


I have a couple Ego tools (blower and hedge trimmer). I reached out to them about the shaft dimensions, but never heard back. I will follow up this week.


----------



## Fishnugget

Ware said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I wonder if Ego's multi tool trimmer/edger will work? If it does, its an alternative option.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple Ego tools (blower and hedge trimmer). I reached out to them about the shaft dimensions, but never heard back. I will follow up this week.
Click to expand...

I am seriously considering purchasing their Ego blower, do you have the handheld 580cfm blower? How do you like it? What battery do you have? I am looking at purchasing one. My 3-4 yr old Stihl blower at 400+ cfm is not cutting it. I thought about a bigger battery but I dont want to invest in Stihl battery equipment. I like their hedge trimmer and figure I will use the stihl battery only for the hedge trimmer.


----------



## Ware

Fishnugget said:


> I am seriously considering purchasing their Ego blower, do you have the handheld 580cfm blower? How do you like it? What battery do you have? I am looking at purchasing one. My 3-4 yr old Stihl blower at 400+ cfm is not cutting it. I thought about a bigger battery but I dont want to invest in Stihl battery equipment. I like their hedge trimmer and figure I will use the stihl battery only for the hedge trimmer.


Moving this conversation here. :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

FYI, I put the massive 8cc grease tube in the landscape blade today before use - half in each hole - and what a difference. It no longer has that delay when spinning up or when I first start using it. It sounds like they are just not assembling them with enough grease at the factory.

I don't know if anybody wants to make it a pin or not, but I would say filling this thing up with grease before use should be considered mandatory.


----------



## TulsaFan

FYI...I received an email on the 26th stating that the grease was backordered anywhere from 1-3 weeks. Somehow, it was delivered today...four days later!!! :dancenana:


----------



## Ware

DJLCN said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just got an email stating they are back ordered for the next 2 weeks to *90 DAYS!!!*
> 
> I told them to just cancel my order. My luck this spring continues.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Seago International a call. That's where I ordered mine from.
> 
> www.seagousa.com
> 800-780-9889
Click to expand...

+1 on Seago - they sell them for $300 delivered.


----------



## PokeGrande

DJLCN said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just got an email stating they are back ordered for the next 2 weeks to *90 DAYS!!!*
> 
> I told them to just cancel my order. My luck this spring continues.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Seago International a call. That's where I ordered mine from.
> 
> www.seagousa.com
> 800-780-9889
Click to expand...

I just now ordered through Seago to save the $15 in shipping. Can't wait!


----------



## Fishnugget

PokeGrande said:


> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just got an email stating they are back ordered for the next 2 weeks to *90 DAYS!!!*
> 
> I told them to just cancel my order. My luck this spring continues.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Seago International a call. That's where I ordered mine from.
> 
> www.seagousa.com
> 800-780-9889
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just now ordered through Seago to save the $15 in shipping. Can't wait!
Click to expand...

Congrats! I just placed my order today as well. Let see who gets it first.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Fishnugget said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJLCN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Seago International a call. That's where I ordered mine from.
> 
> www.seagousa.com
> 800-780-9889
> 
> 
> 
> I just now ordered through Seago to save the $15 in shipping. Can't wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! I just placed my order today as well. Let see who gets it first.
Click to expand...

I'm putting my money on PokeGrande :thumbup: Congrats to you both!


----------



## Fishnugget

Mightyquinn said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just now ordered through Seago to save the $15 in shipping. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I just placed my order today as well. Let see who gets it first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm putting my money on PokeGrande :thumbup: Congrats to you both!
Click to expand...

Thanks MQ!


----------



## SGrabs33

Topcat said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, just got an email stating they are back ordered for the next 2 weeks to *90 DAYS!!!*
> 
> I told them to just cancel my order. My luck this spring continues.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered 2 tubes. When mine arrives I can sell you one for the price I paid plus shipping. I think the flat rate will be about 5 bucks.
Click to expand...

@Topcat thanks for sending me the extra!


----------



## PokeGrande

Fishnugget said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I just placed my order today as well. Let see who gets it first.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting my money on PokeGrande :thumbup: Congrats to you both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MQ!
Click to expand...

It has arrived. :banana:


----------



## Fishnugget

PokeGrande said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting my money on PokeGrande :thumbup: Congrats to you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MQ!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has arrived. :banana:
Click to expand...

Dope! Congrats!  But did you remember to order the grease tube, 5 bucks at Seago.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I email Seagousa the other day about just getting the adapter kit and got an email back that they are able to order them and they already have some on the way and it's only like $33 for the kit. I have to say that I'm pretty stoked about just being able to get the adapter kit. Since I basically hacked a Kawasaki LB on my Stihl Kombi, it hasn't been the easiest thing to use as the shaft is several inches shorter than a standard Stihl attachment so I was always having to bend over a little too much to use it. This will be a definite upgrade without having to purchase a whole new LB just to get the adapters.


----------



## FRD135i

Anyone know if the adapters work for Huskies? Haven't seen it specifically mentioned but didn't know if it was similar to another make.


----------



## Ware

FRD135i said:


> Anyone know if the adapters work for Huskies? Haven't seen it specifically mentioned but didn't know if it was similar to another make.


If you have one you could check pretty quick - just loosen the bolt(s) and remove the head from the shaft and make sure it matches up with one of the included drive shaft adapters:


----------



## FRD135i

Ware said:


> FRD135i said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the adapters work for Huskies? Haven't seen it specifically mentioned but didn't know if it was similar to another make.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have one you could check pretty quick - just loosen the bolt(s) and remove the head from the shaft and make sure it matches up with one of the included drive shaft adapters:
Click to expand...

Thanks, as always. 
I feel dumb for not thinking of that, haha :roll:


----------



## TulsaFan

Anyone sharpen their Landscape Blade yet? If so, what tools did you use?


----------



## Greendoc

File, piece of plywood, big C clamp or woodworker's clamp, and a sturdy table. I use this too, if I am in a hurry. 


That will sharpen upper and lower blades in about 15 minutes or less.


----------



## TulsaFan

Greendoc said:


> File, piece of plywood, big C clamp or woodworker's clamp, and a sturdy table. I use this too, if I am in a hurry.
> 
> 
> That will sharpen upper and lower blades in about 15 minutes or less.


What grit do you use for the belt?

I can't justify the Makita 9032 for my limited use. However, this might work well for me...better than a Dremel.


----------



## Greendoc

60 or 80 works for me. Low speed. What that will do is cut mini serrations on each blade edge. Be careful about how long you stay on one edge and how fast the sander is spinning. These tools are made for mass removal of material in tight areas. Just a shrunken down belt sander on a small arm. BTW, if you have steady hands, they are great for putting the relief angle back on reels.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

I may have missed it but how does this edge next to concrete?


----------



## Greendoc

This is why I use the Multi-Cutter system. The vertical edge right up to concrete is established with an edger and the horizontal trim gets done with the LB. I also like to cut a line right next to concrete walls or walkways with the edger to prevent having to run the LB against concrete.


----------



## Ware

I just adapted one to the EGO POWER+ Multi-Head System. :thumbsup:






ETA:


Ware said:


> Just one thing to keep in mind... the T&C of the Ego Warranty say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. f) This warranty does not cover the damage resulting from modification, alteration or unauthorized repair...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Stihl, Echo, et al. have similar language, but just wanted to throw this out there - I'm a rule breaker. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TigerinFL

great video :thumbup:


----------



## Llano Estacado

Think this grease would work? It is an EP-0.

Citrax EP0


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> Think this grease would work? It is an EP-0.
> 
> Citrax EP0


It would probably work, but for the price (after shipping) I would probably just order the Maruyama tube. The pointed nozzle on the Maruyama tube works really well for injecting grease into the holes.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Ware said:


> I just adapted one to the EGO POWER+ Multi-Head System.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Great quality video. My LB is delivering today. Closing time can't get here soon enough!


----------



## Llano Estacado

Ware said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think this grease would work? It is an EP-0.
> 
> Citrax EP0
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably work, but for the price (after shipping) I would probably just order the Maruyama tube. The pointed nozzle on the Maruyama tube works really well for injecting grease into the holes.
Click to expand...

Where can it be found? Best I remember it was taking people longer to get the grease than the blade itself.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Also is it not prelubed from the factory? I'm gonna be dying if I have to wait on grease!


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> Also is it not prelubed from the factory? I'm gonna be dying if I have to wait on grease!


You can buy the Maruyama grease here. It did appear to have some grease in it - I think it would be asking for trouble to ship them out dry.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Landscape blade has arrived!


----------



## TulsaFan

Llano Estacado said:


> Also is it not prelubed from the factory? I'm gonna be dying if I have to wait on grease!


I have had problems with mine not wanting to start spinning before I ordered the refill grease. It may have had some grease from the factory, but it seemed Gobi desert dry to me after one use. It works very well now.

Also, I finally used my trimmer head yesterday after attaching it to the 58v shaft I bought off of Ebay. It amazed me how bad the act of weedeating was after using the Landscape Blade all spring. My shins do not miss those days.


----------



## Llano Estacado

So I got it put on and just could not wait. Like Tulsa's, my landscape blade was pretty tight at first and I was a little worried. But I gave it a good hard test right away on my neighbors yard. He was having problems with his trimmer and I offered to help. Needed some trimming and edging done. This thing ate a good amount of West Texas dirt on the edging, and did great too. Then I moved onto my yard. Just trimmed and by the end it was moving far more freely. The extra weight also balances out my Still trimmer much more and makes it more comfortable to use. The last part of lawn care I didn't like is now AWESOME!


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> ...The last part of lawn care I didn't like is now AWESOME!


#cleansocks :thumbsup:


----------



## Llano Estacado

Ware said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The last part of lawn care I didn't like is now AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> #cleansocks :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

 :nod:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Llano Estacado said:


> So I got it put on and just could not wait. Like Tulsa's, my landscape blade was pretty tight at first and I was a little worried. But I gave it a good hard test right away on my neighbors yard. He was having problems with his trimmer and I offered to help. Needed some trimming and edging done. This thing ate a good amount of West Texas dirt on the edging, and did great too. Then I moved onto my yard. Just trimmed and by the end it was moving far more freely. The extra weight also balances out my Still trimmer much more and makes it more comfortable to use. The last part of lawn care I didn't like is now AWESOME!


That gif of the girl throwing down the bowl is hi-lar-ious.


----------



## khayden10

Picked up a plastic syringe at Petsmart for $7. Works really well for insurtting Maruyama grease.


----------



## Llano Estacado

khayden10 said:


> Picked up a plastic syringe at Petsmart for $7. Works really well for insurtting Maruyama grease.


That was the route I was thinking of taking. Glad to hear it works well!


----------



## metro424

Go to your local pharmacy and they should give you an oral syringe for free, 10mL is what ya want! Remember to ask for an oral syringe not a needle especially if you've been working out in the yard all day and are dirty...


----------



## kur1j

I've got to get some belts for my JD 220c from R&R. I'm going to accidentally order a Landscape Blade, is there anything else I should order along with it?


----------



## MasterMech

kur1j said:


> I've got to get some belts for my JD 220c from R&R. I'm going to accidentally order a Landscape Blade, is there anything else I should order along with it?


You're probably going to be at or above $350. R&R tends to be fairly pricey on the shipping. I'd estimate that order to be roughly $20-30. So add in a height of cut gauge, or a leveling rake, or spare bedknife (with screws of course), or lapping compound, maybe a "ground under repair" sign :lol: , or any combination of the above to hit the free shipping threshold. If you're gonna spend it, you may as well get something!


----------



## kur1j

@MasterMech Haha, well to get free shipping would need $500 don't think I could stretch another 150$ vs just $20 for shipping.

Is there a different place that carries the LB?


----------



## Llano Estacado

kur1j said:


> I've got to get some belts for my JD 220c from R&R. I'm going to accidentally order a Landscape Blade, is there anything else I should order along with it?


The landscape blade is awesome! Go ahead and order some Maruyama EP-0 Grease here.

#cleansocks


----------



## PokeGrande

kur1j said:


> Is there a different place that carries the LB?


@kur1j

http://seagointernational.com/

You'll have to call, though, but ships for free and costs the same $300.


----------



## Fishnugget

Its here!!! Muhahahahahahahaha!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:





This will go on my battery powered Echo trimmer!

Can anyone confirm if I got the right grease? This is what Seago sent with my order for an additional $5.


----------



## Greendoc

Llano Estacado said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to get some belts for my JD 220c from R&R. I'm going to accidentally order a Landscape Blade, is there anything else I should order along with it?
> 
> 
> 
> The landscape blade is awesome! Go ahead and order some Maruyama EP-0 Grease here.
> 
> #cleansocks
Click to expand...

#clean pants
#clean shirt

Thanks to the Landscape Blade, I am probably the only lawn guy in my state that does not go around every day covered head to toe in grass.


----------



## kur1j

My CC number accidentally landed on an invoice for a LB with some of the grease listed above....oops. Should be here Monday.


----------



## PokeGrande

kur1j said:


> My CC number accidentally landed on an invoice for a LB with some of the grease listed above....oops. Should be here Monday.


Hate it when that happens! Been happening fairly often. :shocked:


----------



## PokeGrande

Fishnugget said:


> Its here!!! Muhahahahahahahaha!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will go on my battery powered Echo trimmer!
> 
> Can anyone confirm if I got the right grease? This is what Seago sent with my order for an additional $5.


Congrats! Tried it out yet?


----------



## Fishnugget

Yes, immediately after I got it . It works great. If you get it, you will like it.

When I went along my concrete curbing I missed some grass growing along the concrete edges but I think that is my lack of experience with it. I really like it because it provides an even cut and it won't hurt my 2 yrs old son like the weed trimmer did. I once flung a small rock and hit him in his arm. He started crying, I felt really bad and it reminded me of all the times my Father would fling rocks at me when I would help him mow his yard with his weed trimmer. So that prompted me to make the purchase, wife approved after my story.


----------



## PokeGrande

Fishnugget said:


> Yes, immediately after I got it . It works great. If you get it, you will like it.
> 
> When I went along my concrete curbing I missed some grass growing along the concrete edges but I think that is my lack of experience with it. I really like it because it provides an even cut and it won't hurt my 2 yrs old son like the weed trimmer did. I once flung a small rock and hit him in his arm. He started crying, I felt really bad and it reminded me of all the times my Father would fling rocks at me when I would help him mow his yard with his weed trimmer. So that prompted me to make the purchase, *wife approved after my story. *


Whatever it takes!


----------



## Llano Estacado

Fishnugget said:


> Its here!!! Muhahahahahahahaha!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will go on my battery powered Echo trimmer!
> 
> Can anyone confirm if I got the right grease? This is what Seago sent with my order for an additional $5.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Used the LB for the third time tonight. So so impressed with this piece of equipment. It is so far superior to the string trimmer that I doubt I'll ever use a string trimmer again. Is a better trimmer, a better edger, cuts lower and cleaner. better balanced and I think it has helped the situation in North Korea. And as I type this there is no grass in my socks.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> Used the LB for the third time tonight. So so impressed with this piece of equipment. It is so far superior to the string trimmer that I doubt I'll ever use a string trimmer again. Is a better trimmer, a better edger, cuts lower and cleaner. better balanced and I think it has helped the situation in North Korea. And as I type this there is no grass in my socks.


My hairline even stopped receding. :thumbup:


----------



## Ganny

@Llano Estacado Can it replace a dedicated edger? If so, thats awesome.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Ganny said:


> @Llano Estacado Can it replace a dedicated edger? If so, thats awesome.


Probably depends on who you ask. I personally have never owned or wanted a dedicated blade type edger. Some people do like them. I always edged with my string trimmer. Compared to a string trimmer the LB edges much better. As good as a dedicated edger, I can't say since I don't have one. I can say that it produces in my opinion a nice clean edge along sidewalks and driveways, which is the point of edging.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Here is an example of my cut tonight.



















The old dedicated push edger I think would struggle with curves like I have in my walks. A attachment style edger run off a something like a Stihl Kombi setup would do better than a push edger. But would it do better than the LB? Someone else would have to answer that.


----------



## Ware

Llano Estacado said:


> Here is an example of my cut tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old dedicated push edger I think would struggle with curves like I have in my walks. A attachment style edger run off a something like a Stihl Kombi setup would do better than a push edger. But would it do better than the LB? Someone else would have to answer that.


That looks pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## PHXCobra

I can't imagine anything that could do a better job than that. Looks great!


----------



## SGrabs33

@Llano Estacado That looks great! How are you holding the blade, what angle(s), to get that cut?


----------



## jerrie01

Just got mine and installed it. First impression is good. Put it on echo pass 225.


----------



## Llano Estacado

@SGrabs33 I just flip the trimmer upside down just like I would use the string trimmer. I was doing this job with the string trimmer just last week so the LB isn't the first tool to do this. But it is faster and easier.


----------



## SCGrassMan

If you haven't already, fill it up with the Maruyama grease. Take out both Allen screws (4mm) and squeeze it into one hole until it gushes out the other.

That lawn might be giving Ware a run for his money!


----------



## Flynt2799

With Father's Day and my birthday so close together, just might have to gift this to myself!


----------



## Llano Estacado

SCGrassMan said:


> If you haven't already, fill it up with the Maruyama grease. Take out both Allen screws (4mm) and squeeze it into one hole until it gushes out the other.
> 
> That lawn might be giving Ware a run for his money!


Thanks but I think Ware and many others are far ahead of me. I'm guilty of posting only the nice shots.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Llano Estacado said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't already, fill it up with the Maruyama grease. Take out both Allen screws (4mm) and squeeze it into one hole until it gushes out the other.
> 
> That lawn might be giving Ware a run for his money!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I think Ware and many others are far ahead of me. I guilty of posting only the nice shots.
Click to expand...

I know how you feel man, after looking at some of the houses that people are posting, I feel like I live in a shanty in a swamp. :|


----------



## SCGrassMan

Colonel K0rn said:


> I know how you feel man, after looking at some of the houses that people are posting, I feel like I live in a shanty in a swamp. :|


We will all be far behind the habitat requirements for keeping gator though. #SilverLining


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Has it been discussed whether this works well with tall St Aug? I like the concept and if it worked could really help clean up my curb, but I want something that I can use as a dual function trimmer and edger.


----------



## lagerman72

My goal is to get one of these this year...


----------



## Ware

Ecks from Tex said:


> Has it been discussed whether this works well with tall St Aug? I like the concept and if it worked could really help clean up my curb, but I want something that I can use as a dual function trimmer and edger.


It is difficult for me to explain, but with my Stihl string trimmer I could sort of float the head along the ground to maintain the right HOC. I think the Landscape Blade is a little more prone to gouging taller grass because you have to physically maintain the separation from the ground. That said, if you are doing the same thing with a string trimmer (not floating the bottom of the head along the ground), it would probably not be any different. Make sense?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Ware said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it been discussed whether this works well with tall St Aug? I like the concept and if it worked could really help clean up my curb, but I want something that I can use as a dual function trimmer and edger.
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult for me to explain, but with my Stihl string trimmer I could sort of float the head along the ground to maintain the right HOC. I think the Landscape Blade is a little more prone to gouging taller grass because you have to physically maintain the separation from the ground. That said, if you are doing the same thing with a string trimmer (not floating the bottom of the head along the ground), it would probably not be any different. Make sense?
Click to expand...

Makes sense. I definitely don't float the string trimmer since my HOC is 4 inches. This might be an option for me


----------



## Spammage

Ecks from Tex said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it been discussed whether this works well with tall St Aug? I like the concept and if it worked could really help clean up my curb, but I want something that I can use as a dual function trimmer and edger.
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult for me to explain, but with my Stihl string trimmer I could sort of float the head along the ground to maintain the right HOC. I think the Landscape Blade is a little more prone to gouging taller grass because you have to physically maintain the separation from the ground. That said, if you are doing the same thing with a string trimmer (not floating the bottom of the head along the ground), it would probably not be any different. Make sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes sense. I definitely don't float the string trimmer since my HOC is 4 inches. This might be an option for me
Click to expand...

Could certainly be, they are great. Greendoc has suggested though that the larger blade set should be used for St Augustine due to the grass blade size.


----------



## Topcat

Ecks from Tex said:


> Has it been discussed whether this works well with tall St Aug? I like the concept and if it worked could really help clean up my curb, but I want something that I can use as a dual function trimmer and edger.


I've found that it is easier to use a string trimmer on my St Aug, and the LB on my Bermuda for the same reasons @Ware stated. I typically cut my St Aug right at 4" and the LB gets heavy real fast when trying to hold it at the same HOC around the perimeter of my backyard. The string trimmer has a lighter head, so control is easier. When I use the LB on my Bermuda, I allow the LB head to rest on the ground and slightly tip the leading edge of the blade to adjust the HOC that I am shooting for.


----------



## Ware

Topcat said:


> ...When I use the LB on my Bermuda, I allow the LB head to rest on the ground and slightly tip the leading edge of the blade to adjust the HOC that I am shooting for.


+1


----------



## adgattoni

Topcat said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it been discussed whether this works well with tall St Aug? I like the concept and if it worked could really help clean up my curb, but I want something that I can use as a dual function trimmer and edger.
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that it is easier to use a string trimmer on my St Aug, and the LB on my Bermuda for the same reasons @Ware stated. I typically cut my St Aug right at 4" and the LB gets heavy real fast when trying to hold it at the same HOC around the perimeter of my backyard. The string trimmer has a lighter head, so control is easier. When I use the LB on my Bermuda, I allow the LB head to rest on the ground and slightly tip the leading edge of the blade to adjust the HOC that I am shooting for.
Click to expand...

I've got mine on the way from R&R, so haven't gotten a chance to use this yet. Wouldn't the grass get cut by the opposite end of the LB using this approach? Or does the LB lay the grass blades down well enough they get missed by the trailing edge?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Topcat said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it been discussed whether this works well with tall St Aug? I like the concept and if it worked could really help clean up my curb, but I want something that I can use as a dual function trimmer and edger.
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that it is easier to use a string trimmer on my St Aug, and the LB on my Bermuda for the same reasons @Ware stated. I typically cut my St Aug right at 4" and the LB gets heavy real fast when trying to hold it at the same HOC around the perimeter of my backyard. The string trimmer has a lighter head, so control is easier. When I use the LB on my Bermuda, I allow the LB head to rest on the ground and slightly tip the leading edge of the blade to adjust the HOC that I am shooting for.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input dude. I'm going to hold off for now until I see some more input on it. I really hate the idea of getting a dedicated edger but I may just have to go with the EGO power attachment heads because my string trimmer just isn't getting the clean cut edge I want. I need to go in and redefine them but even then I'm not sure the string trimmer will get it as clean as I'm looking for


----------



## Greendoc

Spammage said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult for me to explain, but with my Stihl string trimmer I could sort of float the head along the ground to maintain the right HOC. I think the Landscape Blade is a little more prone to gouging taller grass because you have to physically maintain the separation from the ground. That said, if you are doing the same thing with a string trimmer (not floating the bottom of the head along the ground), it would probably not be any different. Make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense. I definitely don't float the string trimmer since my HOC is 4 inches. This might be an option for me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could certainly be, they are great. Greendoc has suggested though that the larger blade set should be used for St Augustine due to the grass blade size.
Click to expand...

There are some instances where I need to "mow" entire 500 sq ft portions of St Augustine. I do it by holding the blade above the grass and not letting the bottom plate touch the ground. The larger blade helps to get it done faster and without stragglers so I do not have to hold my machine for long. A 500 sq ft area is done in about 10 minutes and the cut looks almost like a reel cut. The stock blade set works fine for trim work on St Augustine. Not recommended is the smallest blade. That is something I keep for the Bermuda, Seashore Paspalum and fine leaf Zoysias such as Zeon only.


----------



## Ganny

I'm waiting for a call back from Seago to place my order! I'm going to pair it with an Ego Powerhead. I also bought an Ego Edger attachment, but I only did that because I need a pole to attach the Landscape Blade head. I plan on keeping the Ego Edger, as I might remove the Landscape Blade once or twice a year and slap on the Ego Edger to do a deep edging into the soil, and then immediately put the Landscape Blade head back on. I assume removing and replacing just takes a minute or two?


----------



## Ware

Ganny said:


> ...I assume removing and replacing just takes a minute or two?


Yes.


----------



## tlfal

Just got it setup on my ego multi head. I got the string trimmer /power head combo bare tool for $129 and took the string trimmer head off it. Also got edger to use for edging.
Setup was fairly simple after watching John's video. Would have been even simpler if i actually read the notes he posted 

It is heavier than string trimmer but does work well and finally i'm able to trim by my fence without damaging it.


----------



## PokeGrande

tlfal said:


> Just got it setup on my ego multi head. I got the string trimmer /power head combo bare tool for $129 and took the string trimmer head off it. Also got edger to use for edging.
> Setup was fairly simple after watching John's video. Would have been even simpler if i actually read the notes he posted
> 
> It is heavier than string trimmer but does work well and finally i'm able to trim by my fence without damaging it.


Good to hear! My Ego equipment is in route to my local Home Depot. Have a rotary scissors head ready to put on it.


----------



## tlfal

Got a question. Does this sound normal for the operation? it seems very loud to me. Not sure if iphone is doing any noise adjustment but i made a short video of the blade spinning. It sounds like concrete cutting tool to me at least. 
https://youtu.be/ATnl7ZdsLug

I'm still waiting for grease to arrive so that might be why. I tried it out with whatever grease was inside it.


----------



## SGrabs33

@tlfal That's what my sounds like!


----------



## tlfal

@SGrabs33 Thank you


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Llano Estacado said:


> @SGrabs33 I just flip the trimmer upside down just like I would use the string trimmer. I was doing this job with the string trimmer just last week so the LB isn't the first tool to do this. But it is faster and easier.


So would you say the LB edges better than a trimmer, by only complaint is the width of the cut with a trimmer on edging.


----------



## Llano Estacado

95mmrenegade said:


> Llano Estacado said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SGrabs33 I just flip the trimmer upside down just like I would use the string trimmer. I was doing this job with the string trimmer just last week so the LB isn't the first tool to do this. But it is faster and easier.
> 
> 
> 
> So would you say the LB edges better than a trimmer, by only complaint is the width of the cut with a trimmer on edging.
Click to expand...

I definitely believe that the LB edges better than a string trimmer. My string trimmer created a wide gap between the grass and concrete. Over time I expect that gap to become narrower using the LB.


----------



## Llano Estacado

tlfal said:


> Got a question. Does this sound normal for the operation? it seems very loud to me. Not sure if iphone is doing any noise adjustment but i made a short video of the blade spinning. It sounds like concrete cutting tool to me at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for grease to arrive so that might be why. I tried it out with whatever grease was inside it.


Mine sounds the same as well.


----------



## kur1j

I just got mine in the mail this past week. It won't spin. I installed and it basically stalls out the motor on my sr-225 echo. I've installed and reinstalled about 5 times. I can't hardly spin it by hand without it jamming up.

Should I need to grease everything before I use it? It's brand new.


----------



## Topcat

@kur1j After I installed mine, the motor on my TroyBilt would spin blade slowly, and sometimes just bog the motor and would not spin at all. I had to adjust the carb to get it to run right. My blade is very stiff and will not spin easily by hand.

Once more after adjusting the carbs, my issue was resolved.


----------



## Ral1121

@kur1j I know a lot of people have talked about getting grease and greasing the blades. I believe @Ware also did a video installing it as well as greasing it up before 1st use


----------



## kur1j

@Topcat The echo doesnt have any issue with the carb. Before I took the original head off it would crank and spin up easily and quickly so I don't think it's the motor.

@Ral1121 Hmmm the only video I saw was of him simply swapping out the head on his ego. Didn't see the one where he greased it. I bought the same grease everyone recommended from here. Not sure how you know how much to put in it.


----------



## Topcat

@kur1j My trimmer has no problems spinning the string trimmer. I think the issue might be that it takes a little more power to spin the blade. Tuning the carb to the blade worked for me. Of course your results might vary.


----------



## SGrabs33

kur1j said:


> I just got mine in the mail this past week. It won't spin. I installed and it basically stalls out the motor on my sr-225 echo. I've installed and reinstalled about 5 times. I can't hardly spin it by hand without it jamming up.
> 
> Should I need to grease everything before I use it? It's brand new.


Mine also stalled the powerhead when trying to throttle up. The grease helped tremendously.


----------



## kur1j

@SGrabs33 I pumped this thing full of grease. I honestly think it's defective. I took it apart and tried spinning the wheel myself without the blade on and I can't hardly spin it at all. It goes to a certain amount and locks up.


----------



## Llano Estacado

Looks like you definitely have a problem. Could all those nylock nuts be over tightened?


----------



## alpine0000

I have a compatibility question for you guys:

Some of my equipment is getting old, so I am looking to replace my hedge trimmer, string trimmer, stick edger, and pole saw all with the Echo PAS series stuff so I just have one engine to maintain for all of them. If I buy the Echo 3' extension, will the R&R landscape blade fit on the end of it? https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Pro-Attachment-Series/3ft-attachment-extension


----------



## TigerinFL

tried to resist but just couldn't hold out any longer. mine is on the way.


----------



## Llano Estacado

TigerinFL said:


> tried to resist but just couldn't hold out any longer. mine is on the way.


----------



## Llano Estacado

kur1j said:


> @SGrabs33 I pumped this thing full of grease. I honestly think it's defective. I took it apart and tried spinning the wheel myself without the blade on and I can't hardly spin it at all. It goes to a certain amount and locks up.


Any luck?


----------



## kur1j

@Llano Estacado Nope I'm not going to try taking it apart unless they tell me to. I called them up and asked what they recommend. No call back though.


----------



## kur1j

@Llano Estacado So I fiddled with it a little more and I *think* I got it working. I just kept working it back and forth and eventually, it got less stiff to where it would spin some. It is still EXTREMELY stiff and I can barely spin it by hand. I put it on the trimmer and got it running but I'm having to give it 1/2 throttle to even get it to move.

I'm going to call them up again tomorrow and talk to one of the techs and see what they say. I still feel this is to tight and would put additional wear on the trimmer clutch and the head itself. It's also loud as hell, not sure if that's normal or not. I wouldn't be surprised if I ran this thing on up for any period of time at any decent rate it would get hot haha.

But besides that, is there anything special I should know about using these things? The documentation is extremely sparse. Any special maintenance besides greasing the units and sharpening the blades? Does anyone have experience sharpening the blades?


----------



## Llano Estacado

kur1j said:


> @Llano Estacado So I fiddled with it a little more and I *think* I got it working. I just kept working it back and forth and eventually, it got less stiff to where it would spin some. It is still EXTREMELY stiff and I can barely spin it by hand. I put it on the trimmer and got it running but I'm having to give it 1/2 throttle to even get it to move.
> 
> I'm going to call them up again tomorrow and talk to one of the techs and see what they say. I still feel this is to tight and would put additional wear on the trimmer clutch and the head itself. It's also loud as hell, not sure if that's normal or not. I wouldn't be surprised if I ran this thing on up for any period of time at any decent rate it would get hot haha.
> 
> But besides that, is there anything special I should know about using these things? The documentation is extremely sparse. Any special maintenance besides greasing the units and sharpening the blades? Does anyone have experience sharpening the blades?


@kurlj that is about how mine sounded and acted when I first put it one. I had to give my trimmer full throttle the first couple of times I used it. Now it will spin pretty easy with quarter throttle. I would go ahead and speak to one of their techs and express your concerns and get their thoughts.


----------



## kur1j

@Llano Estacado Good
to know. I'm just amazed at how stiff this thing is.

I called them again to see if there was a potential problem and see what they think. I guess this would be a good excuse to buy me a Stihl fs91 sooner rather than later  if it breaks.


----------



## Thor865

Pretty sure my wife ordered me the LB for Father's Day. But I know she didn't get the grease. So where did y'all order that from? I checked r&r and didn't see it there.


----------



## Ware

Thor865 said:


> Pretty sure my wife ordered me the LB for Father's Day. But I know she didn't get the grease. So where did y'all order that from? I checked r&r and didn't see it there.


I use the Maruyama Grease.


----------



## Movingshrub

Anyone run one of these near a chain link fence?

I've got areas where I see the value of the rotary scissors and others where I think they are not a viable option. Anyone hear that whisper of "buy the rotary scissors and another trimmer" or is it just me?


----------



## kur1j

@Movingshrub I honestly think anything small enough to fit between the cutting blades like a chain link fence would be a no go and would just damage the unit. Same goes for phone, internet, cable lines, grounding wires. Obviously I would be interested in hearing someone with more experience with it. But the 30seconds i used mine it was apparent that anything that would fit would be bad for the thing being stuck in it, or bad for the blades.


----------



## kur1j

Also just for anyone looking to buy a LB I would highly recommend http://seagointernational.com/. See the videos above about the problems I had with my unit. I was able to get mine functioning but not without some effort. I called Seago and explained the problem and I sent him the video. They said that even though i loosened it up got it working, that didn't seem right and that they would be sending me another one overnight with a shipping label for the old one to be sent back. I didn't ask for a replacement they offered on their own!

It's the cheapest place to buy the LB that I found and seems to have very good constomer service. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Movingshrub

kur1j said:


> @Movingshrub I honestly think anything small enough to fit between the cutting blades like a chain link fence would be a no go and would just damage the unit. Same goes for phone, internet, cable lines, grounding wires. Obviously I would be interested in hearing someone with more experience with it. But the 30seconds i used mine it was apparent that anything that would fit would be bad for the thing being stuck in it, or bad for the blades.


You pretty much nailed my concern. I figured power scissors along the house, driveway, mailbox, trees, HVAC unit, and sidewalks and then use a string trimmer along the chain link fence.


----------



## Movingshrub

SCGrassMan said:


> I saw Echo makes one too - ASK-RW23D - but it seems to only be available in the UK? I have an Echo string trimmer I'm thinking of converting to this... has anybody who bought one of these questioned whether its really worth $300? Seems a bit steep to be honest.


TL;DR - I also think $300 is too much but that seems to be the best deal out there.

For what it's worth, I agree with you. I do not expect the rotary scissors to cost $300. You can buy an entry level lawn mower and entry level string trimmer (both gasoline powered) for less than a the rotary scissors; an accessory that requires another power source to even be used!

I went and tried to track down an Echo supplier in the UK, Germany, and on eBay. It looks like all the other companies are re-branding the ones made in Japan.

https://www.echo-pro.de/media/3645/echo-katalog-2018_klein.pdf 
Note page 43 - If I'm reading that correctly, MSRP is 429 Euro

https://www.harlandgardenmachinery.co.uk/index.php/all-garden-machinery/power-tools/by-brand/echo/echo-ask-rw23d-rotary-scissor-head-attachment.html
252 British Pounds'

ebay.de - 450 Euro

I saw one also on this website but I definitely don't speak Czech. I barely get English right some days.
http://sekacky.atebab.cz/galerie/


----------



## SCGrassMan

I ended up getting one, and I'm happy with my purchase. Definitely a steep price, especially since I ended up needing to add grease right off the bat.

What I'd like to see honestly is something similar, but in chainsaw format or something for brush cutting!


----------



## tlfal

I got a stupid question  How do I remove the bolt for the 3rd point of where to grease? I removed 2 hex screws (M5X6) But I can't figure out how to remove the bolt. Tried spinning it counter clockwise and clockwise and its not coming out. What size wrench do i need anyone know?


----------



## Ware

tlfal said:


> I got a stupid question  How do I remove the bolt for the 3rd point of where to grease? I removed 2 hex screws (M5X6) But I can't figure out how to remove the bolt. Tried spinning it counter clockwise and clockwise and its not coming out. What size wrench do i need anyone know?


8mm wrench - should just back right out (CCW). Sounds like it is stripped.


----------



## TigerinFL

well guess who just got a visit from the UPS guy?

man that was fast shipping from Sego. can't wait to put this thing to use.


----------



## adgattoni

Just jammed mine full of maruyama grease and punched it at high throttle a few times to get the grease worked into all the crevices - but then my little Ryobi 4 cycle made some funny sounds, started to smoke, and spewed oil out the side. It was a craigslist junker I bought for nothing, but still disappointed I'll need to get another trimmer. These things must be bone dry from the factory.

I'm just ready to get this thing chooching! A week for it to ship, another week for the grease.. I'm dyin' here.

Side note: do you just drain the gas and oil and throw these things in the trash? Maybe I can get $20 for it as a non-functioning unit to another mechanically inclined Craigslister.


----------



## MasterMech

SCGrassMan said:


> I ended up getting one, and I'm happy with my purchase. Definitely a steep price, especially since I ended up needing to add grease right off the bat.
> 
> What I'd like to see honestly is something similar, but in chainsaw format or something for brush cutting!


They were/are called a "beaver blade". Made in various sizes for anything from trimmers to walk-behind trimmers.


----------



## MasterMech

adgattoni said:


> Maybe I can get $20 for it as a non-functioning unit to another mechanically inclined Craigslister.


Why would you do that to another fellow human being? :lol:


----------



## adgattoni

MasterMech said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I can get $20 for it as a non-functioning unit to another mechanically inclined Craigslister.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you do that to another fellow human being? :lol:
Click to expand...

I mean if they can get it working again... hah. I wouldn't advertise it as functional, that's just wrong.


----------



## tlfal

Ware said:


> tlfal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a stupid question  How do I remove the bolt for the 3rd point of where to grease? I removed 2 hex screws (M5X6) But I can't figure out how to remove the bolt. Tried spinning it counter clockwise and clockwise and its not coming out. What size wrench do i need anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> 8mm wrench - should just back right out (CCW). Sounds like it is stripped.
Click to expand...

Thank you. Will try it. It's possible that it's stripped as it goes in both directions without stopping.


----------



## tlfal

Yep its stripped. Managed to get it unscrewed, put grease in there and now its not screwing back on. Time to contact support


----------



## TigerinFL

so I got around to installing it on an old Echo SRM210 and it worked fine. it was dark but I couldn't resist trying it out for a few minutes. pretty neat!!


----------



## alpine0000

Does anybody know if it'll fit on the end of the Echo 3' PAS extension?

https://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Pro-Attachment-Series/99944200535


----------



## gene_stl

If it will fit the Echo it should fit the extension. They most likely have the same fitting.(I haven't looked at the Echo because I have the Ryobi system which was the first)


----------



## alpine0000

gene_stl said:


> If it will fit the Echo it should fit the extension. They most likely have the same fitting.(I haven't looked at the Echo because I have the Ryobi system which was the first)


Are you sure that the end (coupler end) of the cable/shaft isn't different compared to the end of PAS attachment? I've heard differing answers, but nothing from anybody who has actually tried it yet.


----------



## jha4aamu

Mightyquinn said:


> I email Seagousa the other day about just getting the adapter kit and got an email back that they are able to order them and they already have some on the way and it's only like $33 for the kit. I have to say that I'm pretty stoked about just being able to get the adapter kit. Since I basically hacked a Kawasaki LB on my Stihl Kombi, it hasn't been the easiest thing to use as the shaft is several inches shorter than a standard Stihl attachment so I was always having to bend over a little too much to use it. This will be a definite upgrade without having to purchase a whole new LB just to get the adapters.


who did you call/email regarding the adapter kit for the LB? I need one as well but I have been unsuccessful getting in contact with anyone from seago or R&R.


----------



## Mightyquinn

jha4aamu said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I email Seagousa the other day about just getting the adapter kit and got an email back that they are able to order them and they already have some on the way and it's only like $33 for the kit. I have to say that I'm pretty stoked about just being able to get the adapter kit. Since I basically hacked a Kawasaki LB on my Stihl Kombi, it hasn't been the easiest thing to use as the shaft is several inches shorter than a standard Stihl attachment so I was always having to bend over a little too much to use it. This will be a definite upgrade without having to purchase a whole new LB just to get the adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> who did you call/email regarding the adapter kit for the LB? I need one as well but I have been unsuccessful getting in contact with anyone from seago or R&R.
Click to expand...

I just called 1-800-780-9889 and the lady that answered the phone at Seago was more than helpful getting what I needed and setting up my account. I ended up having to get a new gearbox for the LB in addition to the adapter kit. It ended up costing me about half of what a new one would have. Just FYI, I have a Kawasaki LB head that I bought years ago to get to work with my Kombi motor.


----------



## jha4aamu

Mightyquinn said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I email Seagousa the other day about just getting the adapter kit and got an email back that they are able to order them and they already have some on the way and it's only like $33 for the kit. I have to say that I'm pretty stoked about just being able to get the adapter kit. Since I basically hacked a Kawasaki LB on my Stihl Kombi, it hasn't been the easiest thing to use as the shaft is several inches shorter than a standard Stihl attachment so I was always having to bend over a little too much to use it. This will be a definite upgrade without having to purchase a whole new LB just to get the adapters.
> 
> 
> 
> who did you call/email regarding the adapter kit for the LB? I need one as well but I have been unsuccessful getting in contact with anyone from seago or R&R.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just called 1-800-780-9889 and the lady that answered the phone at Seago was more than helpful getting what I needed and setting up my account. I ended up having to get a new gearbox for the LB in addition to the adapter kit. It ended up costing me about half of what a new one would have. Just FYI, I have a Kawasaki LB head that I bought years ago to get to work with my Kombi motor.
Click to expand...

thanks. i just called and ordered mine.

if anyone else is interested the part # for just the kit is TKWA-01. might save you some time when talking to the lady at seago.


----------



## PokeGrande

:banana:

Finally was able to attach successfully to my new Ego trimmer attachment and was able to use it. I did not add any grease but will be ordering some soon for when I need it.


----------



## kur1j

I've been using this thing for 2 cuts now. I really like the way it cuts. It's an extremely clean and easy cut. Doesn't sling grass everywhere, pretty nice getting next to stuff.

Trimming next to a sidewalk (my sidewalk is higher than my grass so i can't get even cut with reel), is nice because I can just run it up against the edge and it cuts the grass cleanly. The only downside is when up against brick it's hard to get up to the brick without it bouncing away (not a fan of abusing it like thst either).

What is everyone's take on the longevity of these things? It seems that like the reel mower it couldn't certainly be more picky/fragile than the trimmer head. Anyone know the cost of replacing the blades? Anyone sharpen their blades yet?


----------



## SCGrassMan

kur1j said:


> I've been using this thing for 2 cuts now. I really like the way it cuts. It's an extremely clean and easy cut. Doesn't sling grass everywhere, pretty nice getting next to stuff.
> 
> Trimming next to a sidewalk (my sidewalk is higher than my grass so i can't get even cut with reel), is nice because I can just run it up against the edge and it cuts the grass cleanly. The only downside is when up against brick it's hard to get up to the brick without it bouncing away (not a fan of abusing it like thst either).
> 
> What is everyone's take on the longevity of these things? It seems that like the reel mower it couldn't certainly be more picky/fragile than the trimmer head. Anyone know the cost of replacing the blades? Anyone sharpen their blades yet?


I just bounce away. I really beat on mine. I have not had to sharpen. I believe to a degree its self sharpening since its under tension. I believe that replacement blades are $55 a set.

If you haven't already, open up the grease plugs and fill from one plug until it oozes out the other - the recommended grease is the Maruyama grease. It's in one of the other pages of this thread I think. It's underfilled by default in my opinion.


----------



## kur1j

@SCGrassMan Thanks for the tips. How would I know how much to put in the one where it connects to the shaft?


----------



## SCGrassMan

kur1j said:


> @SCGrassMan Thanks for the tips. How would I know how much to put in the one where it connects to the shaft?


I didn't put any in there besides what was in there. It's really those two allen key screws on top of the saucer deal - take both out, and just fill it up until it pops out the other hole, then cap them both up.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I really want to pull the trigger on one of these. I was trimming yesterday, and had something fly up and hit me on my cheek below my eye, along with countless other things that get thrown into my legs. I do wear eye and ear protection, and I despise trimming because of all the hatred that the string trimmer throws out.


----------



## kur1j

@Colonel K0rn You should. I was skeptical as hell and nervous dropping the change on it but after using it a couple times it's awesome. I would also recommend getting it from Seago if you do. Super awesome to deal with.


----------



## jha4aamu

So I just got my lb and adapter kit yesterday and wanted to purchase the still kombi system to run it. But my local shop said it's not compatible, even with the adapters. Is this true? And if so what brands are compatible with the maruyama lb?


----------



## Ware

jha4aamu said:


> So I just got my lb and adapter kit yesterday and wanted to purchase the still kombi system to run it. But my local shop said it's not compatible, even with the adapters. Is this true? And if so what brands are compatible with the maruyama lb?


You purchased the Power Rotary Scissors from Seago or R&R? If so, then it includes the necessary adapters. You will simply remove the string trimmer head from the Kombi attachment and use the appropriate drive shaft and outer tube adapter that came with the Power Rotary Scissors to install it on the Kombi shaft. Your Stihl dealer told you it wouldn't work because they have never done it.


----------



## jha4aamu

Ware said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I just got my lb and adapter kit yesterday and wanted to purchase the still kombi system to run it. But my local shop said it's not compatible, even with the adapters. Is this true? And if so what brands are compatible with the maruyama lb?
> 
> 
> 
> You purchased the Power Rotary Scissors from Seago or R&R? If so, then it includes the necessary adapters. You will simply remove the string trimmer head from the Kombi attachment and use the appropriate drive shaft and outer tube adapter that came with the Power Rotary Scissors to install it on the Kombi shaft. Your Stihl dealer told you it wouldn't work because they have never done it.
Click to expand...

Seago. I have the maruyama version which says landscape blade instead of power rotary scissors. Idk if that makes any difference for the inner diameter of the lb head


----------



## Spammage

jha4aamu said:


> So I just got my lb and adapter kit yesterday and wanted to purchase the still kombi system to run it. But my local shop said it's not compatible, even with the adapters. Is this true? And if so what brands are compatible with the maruyama lb?


The Idech Rotary Scissors are running perfectly on my Stihl kombi.

edit - I just saw your clarification post about having the maruyama lb. If you can replace the adapter, then I still think you should be able to get it to work.


----------



## jha4aamu

Spammage said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I just got my lb and adapter kit yesterday and wanted to purchase the still kombi system to run it. But my local shop said it's not compatible, even with the adapters. Is this true? And if so what brands are compatible with the maruyama lb?
> 
> 
> 
> The Idech Rotary Scissors are running perfectly on my Stihl kombi. Sounds like your local shop needs to do some research.
Click to expand...

According to them the stihls have an outer diameter of 1" and mnt maruyama lb had an inner diameter of .95" so it won't work


----------



## Spammage

jha4aamu said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I just got my lb and adapter kit yesterday and wanted to purchase the still kombi system to run it. But my local shop said it's not compatible, even with the adapters. Is this true? And if so what brands are compatible with the maruyama lb?
> 
> 
> 
> The Idech Rotary Scissors are running perfectly on my Stihl kombi. Sounds like your local shop needs to do some research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to them the stihls have an outer diameter of 1" and mnt maruyama lb had an inner diameter of .95" so it won't work
Click to expand...

The rotary scissors head has a sleeve where the shaft attaches. You can remove that sleeve to get it to fit the Stihl shaft.

See page 4 of the manual for more install info.

http://seagointernational.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/PRS.pdf?x87195


----------



## jha4aamu

Spammage said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Idech Rotary Scissors are running perfectly on my Stihl kombi. Sounds like your local shop needs to do some research.
> 
> 
> 
> According to them the stihls have an outer diameter of 1" and mnt maruyama lb had an inner diameter of .95" so it won't work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rotary scissors head has a sleeve where the shaft attaches. You can remove that sleeve to get it to fit the Stihl shaft.
> 
> See page 4 of the manual for more install info.
> 
> http://seagointernational.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/PRS.pdf?x87195
Click to expand...

So after taking apart all the trimmer brands in the store I dont believe the MARUYAMA landscape blade is compatible with non maruyama shafts. All of the other brands had shafts that were 1"/25.4mm outer diameter and would not fit inside the .95"/24mm inner diameter maruyama head. I think the IDECH Corp power rotary scissors head is a slightly larger inner diameter and made to be compatible with other brands. The maruyama branded landscape blade is specifically fits maruyama shafts


----------



## William

Hi all,

So after a year of having the R&R blade . . I am in the process of installing on my still Kombi system. Does anyone recall which shim if any was needed?

Thanks,

William


----------



## Topcat

Ware said:


> I just adapted one to the EGO POWER+ Multi-Head System. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing to keep in mind... the T&C of the Ego Warranty say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. f) This warranty does not cover the damage resulting from modification, alteration or unauthorized repair...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Stihl, Echo, et al. have similar language, but just wanted to throw this out there - I'm a rule breaker. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

One of the things I love about this forum has to be the sharing of knowledge and ideas. I have an Ego string trimmer, but it is the older version where the motor is on the end of the shaft, so this was not an option, however I really like the concept of QUIET (relatively speaking since the blades will make noise) when trimming. So I just ordered a new Ego Multi head string trimmer. Thanks for sharing Ware!


----------



## Spammage

William said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So after a year of having the R&R blade . . I am in the process of installing on my still Kombi system. Does anyone recall which shim if any was needed?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William


If I recall correctly, it doesn't use any sleeve.


----------



## Ware

Topcat said:


> One of the things I love about this forum has to be the sharing of knowledge and ideas. I have an Ego string trimmer, but it is the older version where the motor is on the end of the shaft, so this was not an option, however I really like the concept of QUIET (relatively speaking since the blades will make noise) when trimming. So I just ordered a new Ego Multi head string trimmer. Thanks for sharing Ware!


Cool. My only complaint with the Ego is you can really hear how loud the Landscape Blade is when it is operating. :thumbup:


----------



## William

Spammage said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So after a year of having the R&R blade . . I am in the process of installing on my still Kombi system. Does anyone recall which shim if any was needed?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, it doesn't use any sleeve.
Click to expand...

That's what I was afraid of. I tightened it down and the threaded side cracked a bit. Not all the away across, but kind of busted the metal a bit.


----------



## Spammage

William said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So after a year of having the R&R blade . . I am in the process of installing on my still Kombi system. Does anyone recall which shim if any was needed?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, it doesn't use any sleeve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I was afraid of. I tightened it down and the threaded side cracked a bit. Not all the away across, but kind of busted the metal a bit.
Click to expand...

I had a chance to look, and it uses the 25.4 mm sleeve. 25.4 mm = 1 inch.


----------



## William

Spammage said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, it doesn't use any sleeve.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was afraid of. I tightened it down and the threaded side cracked a bit. Not all the away across, but kind of busted the metal a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a chance to look, and it uses the 25.4 mm sleeve. 25.4 mm = 1 inch.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## tlfal

Ware said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things I love about this forum has to be the sharing of knowledge and ideas. I have an Ego string trimmer, but it is the older version where the motor is on the end of the shaft, so this was not an option, however I really like the concept of QUIET (relatively speaking since the blades will make noise) when trimming. So I just ordered a new Ego Multi head string trimmer. Thanks for sharing Ware!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. My only complaint with the Ego is you can really hear how loud the Landscape Blade is when it is operating. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Same here. Its loud. But it works great. Balances well with 5amp battery. Time for earplugs


----------



## Ral1121

Those of you with landscape blades, do you still hang your greens mower over the edge to cut all the way next to the curb? Or do you stay away from the curb bc of the chance to bend a blade and use the landscape blade for cleanup.


----------



## Ral1121

Well just took the dive and ordered a landscape blade as well as some maruyama grease. Hopefully it gets here Friday but I am guessing Monday. Will be pairing it with a troy-bilt. Hopefully it has enough power or I see an upgrade coming in the near future as well. This has been one expensive season!


----------



## Ral1121

So I went by an echo dealer to look at the 58v power head. Just wanted to put this in here because I saw that it was posted that they changed the 58v pas system.

It is actually not the case. They offer 2 different systems. The one that is pas compatible is cst-58v2ah. It comes with the trimmer and is compatible with any of the attachments. Sells for 249.

The new one they came out with is cdst-58v2ah. It has the motor built into the trimmer head.

I ask about the pas compatible and the dealer said they have not even seen one yet. It is currently on backorder from echo. Best chance at finding one is going to a home Depot he said. For some reason they seem to get this stuff before they do.


----------



## Ware

Ral1121 said:


> So I went by an echo dealer to look at the 58v power head. Just wanted to put this in here because I saw that it was posted that they changed the 58v pas system.
> 
> It is actually not the case. They offer 2 different systems. The one that is pas compatible is cst-58v2ah. It comes with the trimmer and is compatible with any of the attachments. Sells for 249.
> 
> The new one they came out with is cdst-58v2ah. It has the motor built into the trimmer head.
> 
> I ask about the pas compatible and the dealer said they have not even seen one yet. It is currently on backorder from echo. Best chance at finding one is going to a home Depot he said. For some reason they seem to get this stuff before they do.


It is my understanding (after talking with Echo) that the PAS compatible version is no longer being produced.


----------



## Ral1121

@Ware

Huh maybe that is why it show as being on backorder in the system. The dealer told me he had just talked to his rep about getting any of the 58v stuff in and the rep did not know. He said he specifically asked about the pas system one. They are still advertising it online and in the stores. This was the highest level dealer for echo equipment. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## WLowery

What about getting the blades sharpened? Any idea on how long they stay sharp and how/where to get them sharpened?


----------



## Topcat

tlfal said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things I love about this forum has to be the sharing of knowledge and ideas. I have an Ego string trimmer, but it is the older version where the motor is on the end of the shaft, so this was not an option, however I really like the concept of QUIET (relatively speaking since the blades will make noise) when trimming. So I just ordered a new Ego Multi head string trimmer. Thanks for sharing Ware!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. My only complaint with the Ego is you can really hear how loud the Landscape Blade is when it is operating. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Its loud. But it works great. Balances well with 5amp battery. Time for earplugs
Click to expand...

I used mine on the Ego for the first time yesterday since buying it. In regards to loudness, I find it is all relative. Coming off of the gas power head that I was using, the ego is whisper quiet. It is not silent, but the decrease in dB is very nice. I do not mind using it in the am hours as much as I was with the gas engine.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Anyone ever use a LB with a corded trimmmer?


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> Anyone ever use a LB with a corded trimmmer?


Like most of the battery options, I bet most corded trimmers have the electric motor on the trimmer head - so there would be no shaft to adapt to.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Gotcha


----------



## WLowery

Will the R & R landscape blade work or fit on an Echo 56v trimmer? Anyone tried?


----------



## Ware

WLowery said:


> Will the R & R landscape blade work or fit on an Echo 56v trimmer? Anyone tried?


Yes, @Killbuzz adapted one of the older ones that accept the PAS attachments:








The newer ones that have the electric motor down on the trimmer head do not have a driveshaft to adapt to though:


----------



## adgattoni

I'm using one on a 58V Echo as well. I found one of the old models on Amazon Warehouse Deals for $90. Basically stole it.

I had bought a 4-cycle Ryobi on Craigslist, but it either wasn't powerful enough or was broken when I got it, because half way through trimming one day the unit crapped out and started shooting oil on me. The Echo is at least twice as powerful as that unit even on the slow speed FWIW.


----------



## SpartanGreen

@Ware are you still happy with the Ego and LB set up? Any more feedback after using g for awhile? This seems like a good match.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I got this today on eBay. One of the few upper shaft driven power cord trimmers. With Father's Day coupon it was only $50. When my landscaping blade comes in I hope to be able to attach it and make it work. 


I was able to easily take off the trimmer head with a Allen wrench. 
We will see when the blade comes in. If not it becomes my mother in laws new trimmer.


----------



## jha4aamu

just got my landscape blade from seago in today (after about a month of it being on backorder) and attached it to a 2 cycle troy bilt. cant say that i will miss my old string trimmer!


----------



## Ware

SpartanGreen said:


> Ware are you still happy with the Ego and LB set up? Any more feedback after using g for awhile? This seems like a good match.


Yeah, I'm all in. I actually picked up a second Ego powerhead (tool only) to avoid having to swap the edger and LB attachment every time I mow. An unnecessary luxury, but the lawn is my hobby. :thumbup:

Battery is definitely not for everyone, but I'm digging it - it is doing everything I need it to do.


----------



## Ware

*As mentioned in the 2,000 Memeber Celebration Giveaway, Seago International is offering TLF members a 10% discount and free shipping on the purchase of Power Rotary Scissors - simply mention promo code "TLF" when you order. This offer will extend until the end of 2018.*


----------



## Flynt2799

Ware said:


> *As mentioned in the 2,000 Memeber Celebration Giveaway, Seago International is offering TLF members a 10% discount and free shipping on the purchase of Power Rotary Scissors - simply mention promo code "TLF" when you order. This offer will extend until the end of 2018.*


Can this be ordered online or do you have to call/email them?


----------



## Ware

Flynt2799 said:


> Can this be ordered online or do you have to call/email them?


I think they are more of a distributor than a retailer, so you have to call to order.


----------



## Flynt2799

Ware said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this be ordered online or do you have to call/email them?
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are more of a distributor than a retailer, so you have to call to order.
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Ral1121

Dang I ordered mine a week too early. Could have saved $30


----------



## Tellycoleman

Ral1121 said:


> Dang I ordered mine a week too early. Could have saved $30


 No they dont charge for shipping so its more like $65 saving over R&R I called and cancelled my R&R order


----------



## Ral1121

Tellycoleman said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I ordered mine a week too early. Could have saved $30
> 
> 
> 
> No they dont charge for shipping so its more like $65 saving over R&R I called and cancelled my R&R order
Click to expand...

For me it's 30 because I ordered through seago to begin with. R&r is still backordered for another month at least


----------



## Ware

I think Seago supplies R&R with these.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I heard that R&R gets stock from the distributor who is ===== Seago

oops what @Ware said


----------



## Ral1121

I knew seago supplied r&r. All I know is I first ordered a few weeks ago from r&r. Then I talked to them and they told me it would a while before they have them. I cancelled my order and called up seago and they had one shipped out the next day. Maybe a bunch of people are calling and ordering so seago is not supplying them to r&r


----------



## ABC123

Mine arrived today!! Can't wait to try it out tomorrow.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ral1121 said:


> I knew seago supplied r&r. All I know is I first ordered a few weeks ago from r&r. Then I talked to them and they told me it would a while before they have them. I cancelled my order and called up seago and they had one shipped out the next day. Maybe a bunch of people are calling and ordering so seago is not supplying them to r&r


After speaking with Kathy(the nice lady who answers the phones) and Scott(the owner of Seago), there are some products that they bring in and sell to distributors that do well and some not so well. They have to consider that the turf industry is a cyclical business when it comes to ordering product, because it does you no good to have thousands of dollars of inventory sitting on your shelf on just a hunch that it's going to move. The increasing popularity of this product has necessitated them ordering smaller batches more frequently so they can supply their distributors as well as the customers that are ordering them. That's why R&R has the wait time implemented, but for those of us that want to get the product with a shorter lead time, it's best to order direct from Seago International, Inc. TBH, they weren't sure the product would move, but it sounds like they're moving the product and that's always a good thing in the turf industry!

If you want to upgrade to the 11" blades, order them with the cutting head, since you would have to pay separate shipping if you order them later. I believe it's $60 for the 11" blades, if memory of my conversation is correct.


----------



## ABC123

Installed mine on the ego multi head today, things a beast!

Ran into an issue with the blade having too much resistance for it to operate. Took it apart and added more grease and it worked great. A little loud but still half as quiet as my old gas powered unit.

Very pleased with the quality of the ego products too.


----------



## FlaDave

Thank you all for introducing me to the rotary scissors. String trimming has always been dreadful for me, I always get something in my eye. Even with safety glasses. With this it has become something I look forward to. The grass cannot grow fast enough.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I gotta ask this because I'm sure there's others who are in the same boat as I am. After two days of trimming, one yesterday and one today in the AM, there was a lot of wet grass from the dew that stuck to the blades. I've been dripping some oil on the blades to help lubricate at first when I start trimming, and I have the grease for the gears inside the housing. We know what a PITA wet grass is to get off of equipment. I didn't spray it off when I got done, now it's got some caked up crap on it. What do you guys use to clean your scissors with?


----------



## Spammage

Colonel K0rn said:


> What do you guys use to clean your scissors with?


----------



## Flynt2799

For you guys running the scissors on the ego or other battery powered equipment, what are your takes? I dived in and orderd a LB blade (can't pass up a discount)! Don't know if I want to swap it with my string trimmer on the 2cycle ryobi, or just get a separate attachment to swap out?? Or just go for it and give the ego a try??? Any opinions?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Spammage said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys use to clean your scissors with?
Click to expand...

You got an owie on your thumb there buddy.  Thanks for the picture. I'll go pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Ware

Flynt2799 said:


> For you guys running the scissors on the ego or other battery powered equipment, what are your takes? I dived in and orderd a LB blade (can't pass up a discount)! Don't know if I want to swap it with my string trimmer on the 2cycle ryobi, or just get a separate attachment to swap out?? Or just go for it and give the ego a try??? Any opinions?


I'm happy with my Ego stuff.


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you guys running the scissors on the ego or other battery powered equipment, what are your takes? I dived in and orderd a LB blade (can't pass up a discount)! Don't know if I want to swap it with my string trimmer on the 2cycle ryobi, or just get a separate attachment to swap out?? Or just go for it and give the ego a try??? Any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with my Ego stuff.
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Flynt2799

Well due to cost I just bought another string trimmer shaft, $40 vs $140.....but I did get to use the scissors today, filled it up with grease but still seems a little tight. Hopefully they break in a little.


----------



## Jimefam

I have the echo pas with a few attachments. Can this be used with that?


----------



## Ware

Jimefam said:


> I have the echo pas with a few attachments. Can this be used with that?


Yes.


----------



## Jimefam

Awesome thank you!


----------



## ABC123

Flynt2799 said:


> Well due to cost I just bought another string trimmer shaft, $40 vs $140.....but I did get to use the scissors today, filled it up with grease but still seems a little tight. Hopefully they break in a little.


Yeah they get a little hot too. Also helps to manually turn it a few hundred times too by hand. I used the square adapter and found a hand tool that fit it.


----------



## Flynt2799

ABC123 said:


> Flynt2799 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well due to cost I just bought another string trimmer shaft, $40 vs $140.....but I did get to use the scissors today, filled it up with grease but still seems a little tight. Hopefully they break in a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they get a little hot too. Also helps to manually turn it a few hundred times too by hand. I used the square adapter and found a hand tool that fit it.
Click to expand...

Started them up today and they were still a little tight. Greeted them up again and they took just as much if not more as the first time. Started them up and ran great. Guess these things are just grease suckers.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Just a reminder, that since these clippers are like hedge trimmers, it's always a good idea to start out with a little bit of oil on the blades after you get them brand new. I greased mine up, and placed a few drops of Rem Oil (it doesn't take much) on a few of the blades. I figure if it's good enough for my firearm, it's good enough for my landscape blade. After cleaning them, I spray them again to coat them, and put the protective cover back on to prevent any accidental damage.


----------



## ABC123

If anybody is looking for grease here's the a link to 00 grease, it will ship via badboymowerparts.

https://www.maruyamaparts.com/840994S-EXTREME-PRESSURE-GREASE.html


----------



## FlaDave

Movingshrub said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Movingshrub I honestly think anything small enough to fit between the cutting blades like a chain link fence would be a no go and would just damage the unit. Same goes for phone, internet, cable lines, grounding wires. Obviously I would be interested in hearing someone with more experience with it. But the 30seconds i used mine it was apparent that anything that would fit would be bad for the thing being stuck in it, or bad for the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> You pretty much nailed my concern. I figured power scissors along the house, driveway, mailbox, trees, HVAC unit, and sidewalks and then use a string trimmer along the chain link fence.
Click to expand...

I was very carefully trimming up against my neighbors chain link fence this evening and slightly bumped it a couple times. The blade actually kicked back from it a little and doesnt appear to have any damage. I was running my Toro 26cc at full throttle though so the rotation speed may have helped prevent the chains from slipping through the blade.


----------



## Ware

I don't have any chain link to deal with, but I'm not easy on mine. I haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## Brad Thompson91006

Got my power scissors yesterday. Fitted my Ego with the scissor and loaded it with Skil worm drive circular saw grease/lubricant (using a syringe). It was a little sketchy to determine if I had the spline and adapter fully seated, but it worked just fine. 
Used a liberal amount of Reminton Oil (thanks Colonel KOrn!) on the blades.
The noise was a bit alarming at first and the scissor head and the first 4+ inches of the shaft did build up some heat.
That blade trims my edge perfectly! I am mowing my Zeon Zoysia at 5/8".
I also have a dedicated Ego stick edger, don't know if I can lay an edge as clean as "Ware", but I am going to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Brad Thompson91006 said:


> Got my power scissors yesterday. Fitted my Ego with the scissor and loaded it with Skil worm drive circular saw grease/lubricant (using a syringe). It was a little sketchy to determine if I had the spline and adapter fully seated, but it worked just fine.
> Used a liberal amount of Reminton Oil (thanks Colonel KOrn!) on the blades.
> The noise was a bit alarming at first and the scissor head and the first 4+ inches of the shaft did build up some heat.
> That blade trims my edge perfectly! I am mowing my Zeon Zoysia at 5/8".
> I also have a dedicated Ego stick edger, don't know if I can lay an edge as clean as "Ware", but I am going to give it a try this weekend.


 :thumbup: I do get a little more fatigued with the scissors, as they are considerably heavier than the string head, but it makes trimming a lot easier. It's still one of my least favorite yard activities.


----------



## BrewNight

Got mine today! Ran inside after work, changed clothes, fed and watered the dog, then out to the garage! I have an Echo PAS 225. The square adapter and 25 shim fit perfect. Sprayed the blades with some WD40 and hit the yard. I mowed yesterday but didn't weedeat. I made a trim pass around some concrete edging and a wood fence. Got right up to the edge and as close as my string trimmer does, except on inside corners. I hit the grass tops next to the road and it was as straight as I've ever seen it. Didn't dig in like string does. 
Glad I got this thing. Well worth it so far!


----------



## rickta24

WLowery said:


> What about getting the blades sharpened? Any idea on how long they stay sharp and how/where to get them sharpened?


I'm also curious about this. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ware

rickta24 said:


> WLowery said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about getting the blades sharpened? Any idea on how long they stay sharp and how/where to get them sharpened?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also curious about this. Any thoughts?
Click to expand...

I have had my Maruyama Landscape Blade for a while now and haven't needed to sharpen the blades - it still cuts fine.

As I recall, the Maruyama manual suggests sharpening the blades with a file after every 8-10 hours of operation when cutting soft grasses or a lawn. They suggest replacing the blades every 30-40 hours (after 3-4 sharpenings), or when blade thickness is worn to 2.7mm or less.

Mine sees maybe 10 minutes of use a week during the growing season, so I could probably go a couple seasons between sharpenings.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

So my landscape blade was having some issues with the blades having a lot of play and I wasn't sure what was going on. I also have used it as my edger this year since I do not yet have a stick edger. I whipped up a video on sharpening and blade removal and cleaning. Hope it helps someone out.
[media]https://youtu.be/PzCidkLL4WQ[/media]


----------



## g-man

:thumbup:


----------



## 95mmrenegade

What type of landscape edging are you guy?


----------



## William

Fistertondeluxe said:


> So my landscape blade was having some issues with the blades having a lot of play and I wasn't sure what was going on. I also have used it as my edger this year since I do not yet have a stick edger. I whipped up a video on sharpening and blade removal and cleaning. Hope it helps someone out.
> [media]https://youtu.be/PzCidkLL4WQ[/media]


Finally installed mine. I have the same amount of play. If you look underneath the system you will see how it "play's". Regardless... great video.


----------



## crussell

Does anyone know (sorry I haven't read through all 20 pages of this) if this can be adapted to a Stihl Kombi "Shaft Extension" or would I need to buy a trimmer attachment and remove the head?

Thanks!


----------



## William

crussell said:


> Does anyone know (sorry I haven't read through all 20 pages of this) if this can be adapted to a Stihl Kombi "Shaft Extension" or would I need to buy a trimmer attachment and remove the head?
> 
> Thanks!


I bought the brush cutter for like $60 and pulled it off and put this in replacement.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

95mmrenegade said:


> What type of landscape edging are you guy?


I am edging along my driveway, curb, flower beds. The whole shebang.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Driveway is concrete or asphalt, what edges/edging do you use on your flower beds(stone/rubber border/recessed borderless)


----------



## Reel Low Dad

95mmrenegade said:


> Driveway is concrete or asphalt, what edges/edging do you use on your flower beds(stone/rubber border/recessed borderless)


Driveway is concrete. My edging consists of hand cut edging in a couple spots. plastic edging at the same height as the turf. Col-Met metal edging that is above the turf and some fiberglass stuff my FIL found in his garage, also above the turf. I also have just a bit of block wall that is going to be removed and a fire pit.


----------



## William

I use a stihl edger for everything.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Fistertondeluxe said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driveway is concrete or asphalt, what edges/edging do you use on your flower beds(stone/rubber border/recessed borderless)
> 
> 
> 
> Driveway is concrete. My edging consists of hand cut edging in a couple spots. plastic edging at the same height as the turf. Col-Met metal edging that is above the turf and some fiberglass stuff my FIL found in his garage, also above the turf. I also have just a bit of block wall that is going to be removed and a fire pit.
Click to expand...

How does your LB do against a block or rock wall, does it seem to bounce at all?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

95mmrenegade said:


> How does your LB do against a block or rock wall, does it seem to bounce at all?


It does well on smooth walls like a raised section of a driveway, on my fire-pit or edging. I can just glide it along. The wall blocks that are textured make it have some kickback. I just slow down and take it easy when I come to those.


----------



## Jacob_S

Has anyone swapped out the blades for the 11" ones? I am planning on buying the scissors over the winter and have toyed with the idea of the larger blades. Main reason is I have not and will not cut off my transport axles, I like having them there to help me keep far enough away from things as I do not want to hurt the drive motor on my reel.


----------



## William

Jacob_S said:


> Has anyone swapped out the blades for the 11" ones? I am planning on buying the scissors over the winter and have toyed with the idea of the larger blades. Main reason is I have not and will not cut off my transport axles, I like having them there to help me keep far enough away from things as I do not want to hurt the drive motor on my reel.


I bought the larger blades but they're still in the box. I want to learn with the smaller size.


----------



## matthew_kbg

Has anyone used these near powder coated steel edging, such as the ColMet brand? I'm very interested in this, but I don't want it scratching the edging.


----------



## Reel Low Dad

matthew_kbg said:


> Has anyone used these near powder coated steel edging, such as the ColMet brand? I'm very interested in this, but I don't want it scratching the edging.


Yep. I run mine along it each mow. It does remove the coating and there is now rust.


----------



## matthew_kbg

Thanks! Just what I wanted to know - and quickly.


----------



## NoslracNevok

I'd love to see a close up picture of the cut quality, anyone have one?


----------



## Reel Low Dad

NoslracNevok said:


> I'd love to see a close up picture of the cut quality, anyone have one?


Here you go! From earlier this year. Hopefully it's close enough. I was making a perimeter pass at the time since the McLane didn't like staying on the curved curb. HOC was 5/8 and it blends nicely.


----------



## NoslracNevok

Thanks @Fistertondeluxe! From this picture height and looks pretty much the same as the reel cut. Can you tell a difference in person andor up closer?

From the range of things it's advertised for, it would seem the tolerance between cutting plates would be significantly more than reel mower blades, hence lesser quality cut of grass.


----------



## Ware

It's much closer to a reel cut than using a string trimmer. :thumbup:


----------



## ABC123

You can cut it resting on the ground and feather the HOC to match what the reel cuts. It's a very impressive tool and I'm highly satisfied.


----------



## ronjon84790

ABC123 said:


> You can cut it resting on the ground and feather the HOC to match what the reel cuts. It's a very impressive tool and I'm highly satisfied.


+1


----------



## Greendoc

+2 you are using a tool that not even the pros use. But they should.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Is this 10% off still the best deal for the Power Rotary Scissors? I've got Christmas money I've been collecting for one of these but wasn't sure if there were any other sales/updates since this was originally posted.


----------



## Ware

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Is this 10% off still the best deal for the Power Rotary Scissors? I've got Christmas money I've been collecting for one of these but wasn't sure if there were any other sales/updates since this was originally posted.


I think so. There aren't many places you can buy it (R&R Products comes to mind). This discount code is for buying it direct from the distributor.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Ware said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this 10% off still the best deal for the Power Rotary Scissors? I've got Christmas money I've been collecting for one of these but wasn't sure if there were any other sales/updates since this was originally posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I think so. There aren't many places you can buy it (R&R Products comes to mind). This discount code is for buying it direct from the distributor.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks! I'll check out both places and see what the difference is. I think someone was saying with shipping it comes out around the same or that one of the places threw in some lube or something. I'll have to comb back through the thread. Thanks again!


----------



## Austinite

Just ordered one yesterday. Can't wait to get it and try it out. Especially need it for around concrete and my tree beds. I'll still have to use a string trimmer for the backyard against the fence because the PRS won't get close enough.


----------



## walk1355

Ordered mine this morning from the distributor. Total was like $274 shipped. That included a bottle of their lube. It was like an extra $5. Not sure if I'll need it, but if it makes lubing it easier, the $5 will be worth it. All I had to do is mention TLF for them to give me the 10% discount and free shipping.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

walk1355 said:


> Ordered mine this morning from the distributor. Total was like $274 shipped. That included a bottle of their lube. It was like an extra $5. Not sure if I'll need it, but if it makes lubing it easier, the $5 will be worth it. All I had to do is mention TLF for them to give me the 10% discount and free shipping.


I did the same! Now I have to find a string trimmer to attach it to. I've got some time though as my Bermuda will probably be dormant for another 3 months.


----------



## walk1355

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine this morning from the distributor. Total was like $274 shipped. That included a bottle of their lube. It was like an extra $5. Not sure if I'll need it, but if it makes lubing it easier, the $5 will be worth it. All I had to do is mention TLF for them to give me the 10% discount and free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same! Now I have to find a string trimmer to attach it to. I've got some time though as my Bermuda will probably be dormant for another 3 months.
Click to expand...

I am going to invest in the EGO system. Going to sell my current string trimmer and edger.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POWER-15in-56V-Lithium-ion-Cordless-String-Trimmer-Edger-Combo-Kit-2-Tool-w-5-0Ah-Batt-and-Charge-EGO-Multi-Head-System-MHC1502/301276611
https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-10-in-Pole-Saw-Attachment-for-EGO-Power-Head-System-PSA1000/301276692

I will take the pole saw head off and put the rotary scissors on it. That way, I have access to a pole saw when I need it every year or so.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

walk1355 said:


> Bermuda_Newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine this morning from the distributor. Total was like $274 shipped. That included a bottle of their lube. It was like an extra $5. Not sure if I'll need it, but if it makes lubing it easier, the $5 will be worth it. All I had to do is mention TLF for them to give me the 10% discount and free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the same! Now I have to find a string trimmer to attach it to. I've got some time though as my Bermuda will probably be dormant for another 3 months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to invest in the EGO system. Going to sell my current string trimmer and edger.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POWER-15in-56V-Lithium-ion-Cordless-String-Trimmer-Edger-Combo-Kit-2-Tool-w-5-0Ah-Batt-and-Charge-EGO-Multi-Head-System-MHC1502/301276611
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-10-in-Pole-Saw-Attachment-for-EGO-Power-Head-System-PSA1000/301276692
> 
> I will take the pole saw head off and put the rotary scissors on it. That way, I have access to a pole saw when I need it every year or so.
Click to expand...

Those are pretty nice. I'm hoping to find a cheap one on Craigslist. That's probably wishful thinking though. I used my Christmas money on the rotary scissors so another $400 is not in the cards for me at the moment.


----------



## Austinite

Similar blade used for Tennis Courts as an edger blade... pretty nifty.

https://youtu.be/jbO7Es9jOO8?t=23


----------



## N LA Hacker

Good folks over at Seago. Just called and ordered mine.


----------



## Austinite

Well. Does anyone know how much power this thing needs? Apparently my Ryobi trimmer is not good enough. I really don't want to go with a gas unit. It only runs a few seconds then stops. I assume my 18v is not strong enough.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Austinite said:


> Well. Does anyone know how much power this thing needs? Apparently my Ryobi trimmer is not good enough. I really don't want to go with a gas unit. It only runs a few seconds then stops. I assume my 18v is not strong enough.


I know a few people have gotten them before and they were "tight" out of the box and needed to be loosened up and I believe @Ware has one on his electric trimmer. Not sure what others have done to loosen it up though but could be in this thread somewhere. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Austinite said:


> Well. Does anyone know how much power this thing needs? Apparently my Ryobi trimmer is not good enough. I really don't want to go with a gas unit. It only runs a few seconds then stops. I assume my 18v is not strong enough.


I attached one to a 56V Ego...


----------



## Austinite

Really strange. I just put it on my 40v and at max power it locks up. But if I hold the trigger half way so it doesnt turn as fast, it works great. Actually cuts really good, too. So I dont think I need max power, just sucks because sometimes I'll slip and pull the trigger all the way and bam, shuts off. I'm sure I will get used to it. The thing is ridiculously awesome tho.

Thanks, @Ware


----------



## walk1355

I went to attach my power rotary scissors to my 56V EGO unit on Friday night and I had trouble getting the side screw to screw into the hole. I'm not sure why, but the screw won't even start into the hole/the threads aren't present. It's almost like it wasn't tapped from the factory. The screw won't screw in and just falls out on it's own if you turn it on it's side.

I have attached a picture with the problem screw circled. I have left a message with Seago but haven't heard back yet.

Any ideas? Will it operate ok and safely without this screw?


----------



## Belfort

Dear walk1355,

Those threads is very fragile. I had the same problem with mine at work. I decided to work without that screw. An hour later the head started to wobble and came loose from the shaft, so i did put a bigger screw in the hole. A few days later when i was working with it, the blades stopped spinning. I opened up the head to see what was the problem. Both bearings in the gearbox failed, probably because of that wobbling. I brought it back to the shop and the shop sended it to there supplier. They had to put a new gearbox on it and it was repaired under warranty.

So my advice is to bring it back to where you bought it, or just put a bigger screw in it and make sure that it goes a few millimeters thru the shaft so the head can't move. But don't work without the screw.
Make sure that the head is always very tight attached to the shaft.

If my English is not so good i'm sorry for that, but i hope that you understand what i've wrote.

Good luck with it...


----------



## walk1355

walk1355 said:


> I went to attach my power rotary scissors to my 56V EGO unit on Friday night and I had trouble getting the side screw to screw into the hole. I'm not sure why, but the screw won't even start into the hole/the threads aren't present. It's almost like it wasn't tapped from the factory. The screw won't screw in and just falls out on it's own if you turn it on it's side.
> 
> I have attached a picture with the problem screw circled. I have left a message with Seago but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Any ideas? Will it operate ok and safely without this screw?





Belfort said:


> Dear walk1355,
> 
> Those threads is very fragile. I had the same problem with mine at work. I decided to work without that screw. An hour later the head started to wobble and came loose from the shaft, so i did put a bigger screw in the hole. A few days later when i was working with it, the blades stopped spinning. I opened up the head to see what was the problem. Both bearings in the gearbox failed, probably because of that wobbling. I brought it back to the shop and the shop sended it to there supplier. They had to put a new gearbox on it and it was repaired under warranty.
> 
> So my advice is to bring it back to where you bought it, or just put a bigger screw in it and make sure that it goes a few millimeters thru the shaft so the head can't move. But don't work without the screw.
> Make sure that the head is always very tight attached to the shaft.
> 
> If my English is not so good i'm sorry for that, but i hope that you understand what i've wrote.
> 
> Good luck with it...


I just got off the phone with Seago. Very pleased with how they are handling this. They are going to ship me a brand new unit and have me just ship back the bad one after receiving the new one. I talked with both Kathy and Scott and they were very appreciative of me giving them a second chance.

If you're in the market for one of these, I recommend purchasing from Seago as they couldn't have been easier to work with on this warranty type issue.

Edit: The reason I am so pleased with this is because I honestly expected them to accuse me of stripping out the hole or something, which wasn't the case. Scott even said that they had seen this a few times and has attributed it to the manufacturer.


----------



## Ware

Glad to hear they are taking care of you!


----------



## Austinite

Ware said:


> Glad to hear they are taking care of you!


Didnt you have a "how to" video on the grease that it needs? I can't find it.


----------



## Ware

Austinite said:


> Didnt you have a "how to" video on the grease that it needs? I can't find it.


I use this - it came with my Maruyama LB...



Ware said:


> The Maruyama grease is an EP-0 (EP = Extreme Pressure):
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy it here:
> 
> https://www.maruyamaparts.com/840994S-EXTREME-PRESSURE-GREASE.html


----------



## walk1355

Austinite said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear they are taking care of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt you have a "how to" video on the grease that it needs? I can't find it.
Click to expand...

Seago will sell you something very similar. They included it with my scissors for what I think was $5.


----------



## Austinite

Yeah I have the grease, just thought there was a video on how much and where to grease. T Hanks.


----------



## walk1355

Austinite said:


> Yeah I have the grease, just thought there was a video on how much and where to grease. T Hanks.


Got ya, sorry. For me, that would be hard to explain. Generally you want a enough grease to cover the entire area you are greasing, but not to the point it is making a mess everywhere and oozing out of the fitting or hole. with something like this, fill it up, It's not going to hurt anything.


----------



## Austinite

walk1355 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have the grease, just thought there was a video on how much and where to grease. T Hanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya, sorry. For me, that would be hard to explain. Generally you want a enough grease to cover the entire area you are greasing, but not to the point it is making a mess everywhere and oozing out of the fitting or hole. with something like this, fill it up, It's not going to hurt anything.
Click to expand...

Got it. Thanks @walk1355 !


----------



## Ware

My Maruyama manual says to add 25cc in the head and 10cc in the gearbox every 25 hours.


----------



## N LA Hacker

The idech manual had the same amounts.


----------



## M311att

Is it pre-greased from the factory?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

M311att said:


> Is it pre-greased from the factory?


Yes. Mine was. I called and asked and they said it comes pre-greasesd and then to add more if I thought it needed it after trying it one time. Not sure how I'll know if it needs more. Haven't gotten to use it yet since it's winter.


----------



## SCGrassMan

I put the grease in both holes - is one for the head and one for the gearbox or both for the head? I may need to grease the gearbox as well.

Mine was sticky at first too. Now that I have it on a more powerful head (Stihl 141) its mint.


----------



## Tmank87

Does anyone use this on an Echo SRM230 or know if its compatible?


----------



## SCGrassMan

Tmank87 said:


> Does anyone use this on an Echo SRM230 or know if its compatible?


If it's gas then yes. It has adapters for the most popular shafts.


----------



## Tmank87

SCGrassMan said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use this on an Echo SRM230 or know if its compatible?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's gas then yes. It has adapters for the most popular shafts.
Click to expand...

My man, thanks.


----------



## SCGrassMan

No sweat. That MAY be the one I had it on, not sure. I changed mine over to a Stihl Kombi and now it's awesome.


----------



## Tmank87

SCGrassMan said:


> No sweat. That MAY be the one I had it on, not sure. I changed mine over to a Stihl Kombi and now it's awesome.


I wish I would have started with the Stihl. Deviated for my trimmer and have regretted it since.


----------



## M311att

Just to add to the list....I attached mine to a Husqvarna 128 that is running the "Trimmers Plus" straight shaft.


----------



## SCGrassMan

Tmank87 said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sweat. That MAY be the one I had it on, not sure. I changed mine over to a Stihl Kombi and now it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I would have started with the Stihl. Deviated for my trimmer and have regretted it since.
Click to expand...

Honestly I had an Echo consumer model, bought a landscaping company with all stihl equipment, and just started getting that brand for everything.


----------



## Bmossin

I just ordered mine from Seago. Like everyone else on here, extremely nice and professional folks. I am excited...now if only it would warm up here in DFW,

I do have a quick question...does anyone know if this would work with one of the Makita cordless? I am not sure of shaft dimensions or anything like that, but I have been thinking about switching to their 36V (2-18V batteries) string trimmer.

If not, i know it will go on my unit I already have, just looking for a reason to put more stuff in the garage.


----------



## Jacob_S

What is the full price direct from seago? Do they offer free shipping? I noticed r&r price is up to 337 with small shipping fee, also precision USA has them for 309, not sure on shipping. I like the ease of online ordering but would be willing to call and order from seago if price is worth it.


----------



## Bmossin

I sent them an email first saying i was interested and that i read about it and heard good things from thelawnforum.com.

That took 10% off the $300 price and free shipping. I also got some grease for it after reading through all 23 pages last night.

You are going to have to give them a call though to order it.


----------



## Jacob_S

Bmossin said:


> I sent them an email first saying i was interested and that i read about it and heard good things from thelawnforum.com.
> 
> That took 10% off the $300 price and free shipping. I also got some grease for it after reading through all 23 pages last night.
> 
> You are going to have to give them a call though to order it.


Thanks for the feedback, and that's awesome that they still applied the discount. I will give them a call, I'd rather support the main supplier rather than a reseller.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Well, technically they are a reseller too, but one of the first stateside if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## GlennBlake

Just ordered myself the rotary scissors from Seago International for delivery to Canada. The TLF discount code is still valid and I got a further $20 discount since they have to charge me the full shipping cost to Canada. Boom.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Eh?


----------



## GlennBlake

N LA Hacker said:


> Eh?


 :lol:


----------



## Jacob_S

N LA Hacker said:


> Well, technically they are a reseller too, but one of the first stateside if I'm not mistaken.


Potato potato


----------



## N LA Hacker

Jacob_S said:


> N LA Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically they are a reseller too, but one of the first stateside if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> Potato potato
Click to expand...

Damn it, I can only read that one way.


----------



## Ware

*Seago International has generously extended the 10% discount and free shipping offer on the purchase of Power Rotary Scissors for 2019 - simply mention promo code "TLF" when you call in to order!* :thumbup:


----------



## ABC123

Mine was very stiff out of the box, I ended up using a Milwaukee drill on it for 3 full battery's before it went on the ego, less break in stress the better.


----------



## Jacob_S

Ware said:


> *Seago International has generously extended the 10% discount and free shipping offer on the purchase of Power Rotary Scissors for 2019 - simply mention promo code "TLF" when you call in to order!* :thumbup:


That is very kind of them, I plan on calling to order one tomorrow morning


----------



## Jacob_S

Just ordered, and man are they friendly at Seago, also FYI for anyone looking to order she offered a tube of grease with a tip on it, so I went ahead and added to the order.


----------



## dacoyne

My wife ordered one for me the other day for my birthday. When she called I think they were a little surprised to hear a female voice. They asked her where she heard about the power rotary scissors and before she could respond the rep said "because if you heard about it on thelawnforum.com we are offering a 10% discount and free shipping". I think you know what her response was :lol: Anyway, the offer is valid and they don't fight you about it. She mentioned they were top notch on the phone. Excited for its arrival!


----------



## Jrich

Ordered mine from Seago today. Lady that took my order was friendly, and very efficient at getting all of my information inputted and stated that the order was going to ship out today. Ordered the grease as well. Also no issues with getting TLF discount.


----------



## Shindoman

I want one of these. Can anyone tell me if it will work with my Milwaukee Battery trimmer?


----------



## g-man

@Shindoman Is it attachment capable?


----------



## Shindoman

g-man said:


> @Shindoman Is it attachment capable?


I just pulled the head off. Looks like it will work. Square drive and 25mm shaft.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Yep, should work.


----------



## GlennBlake

My Idech Power Rotary Scissors arrived today from Seago. Yay! As I thought my old Stihl FS45C trimmer isn't compatible. So a trip to two local dealers today and I have too much choice. The square adaptor from the Idech kit is not a snug fit on either Stihl or Husqvana equipment. I think the adaptor will wear round in short order. So Echo or Shindaiwa are my remaining options, which have a splined drive shaft. But which model?

Echo SRM-2620T - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
Echo SRM-280T - CAD$490 - 28.1 cc
Shindaiwa T262X - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
Shindaiwa T282X - +/-CAD$580 - 28.9 cc

I'm hoping there are people on the forum who have experience with these brands and models. The Echo SRM-280T is perhaps the best option as its currently on sale at $100 off and so is the same price as the SRM-2620T model. Both the T and X models provide 28-50% more torque than their sister models without the T or X suffix. As a comparison the Maruyama LB30 has a 30.1 cc engine. Both Echo and Shindaiwa offer 5-year warranties for homeowners.

This has turned into quite the expense! Seago's price was fantastic. Factor in UPS shipping ($45), import duties (CAD$107) and the US$ to CAD$ and the rotary scissors have cost me CAD$511...and now a new power unit! Oh well a fine lawn comes at a price sometimes.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

As an Echo SRM-210 owner for nearly 2 decades, I'd say my loyalties are well earned with this brand. No replacement for displacement! Keep in mind, if my 20 year old string head trimmer can power this attachment, and I can get it done with a 21.2 CC motor, why carry around that extra weight? Have you considered going the battery-powered route? When my unit finally gives up the ghost, I'd give battery powered trimming and cleaning tools a serious long look, but that's just me.


----------



## GlennBlake

Colonel K0rn said:


> As an Echo SRM-210 owner for nearly 2 decades, I'd say my loyalties are well earned with this brand. No replacement for displacement! Keep in mind, if my 20 year old string head trimmer can power this attachment, and I can get it done with a 21.2 CC motor, why carry around that extra weight? Have you considered going the battery-powered route? When my unit finally gives up the ghost, I'd give battery powered trimming and cleaning tools a serious long look, but that's just me.


Thank you for responding @Colonel K0rn I had thought about battery powered equipment, but still like a 2-stroke engine!


----------



## TulsaFan

The Echo PAS-2620 works fantastic with the Power Rotary Scissors. It is what I and @Pete1313 use. Just make sure you add grease in the head if you have a problem with it not wanting to spin initially. :thumbup:


----------



## GlennBlake

Thank you @TulsaFan and @Pete1313


----------



## Pete1313

I love my Echo PAS-2620, and the power rotory scissors work really well with it.


----------



## Jacob_S

GlennBlake said:


> My Idech Power Rotary Scissors arrived today from Seago. Yay! As I thought my old Stihl FS45C trimmer isn't compatible. So a trip to two local dealers today and I have too much choice. The square adaptor from the Idech kit is not a snug fit on either Stihl or Husqvana equipment. I think the adaptor will wear round in short order. So Echo or Shindaiwa are my remaining options, which have a splined drive shaft. But which model?
> 
> Echo SRM-2620T - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
> Echo SRM-280T - CAD$490 - 28.1 cc
> Shindaiwa T262X - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
> Shindaiwa T282X - +/-CAD$580 - 28.9 cc
> 
> I'm hoping there are people on the forum who have experience with these brands and models. The Echo SRM-280T is perhaps the best option as its currently on sale at $100 off and so is the same price as the SRM-2620T model. Both the T and X models provide 28-50% more torque than their sister models without the T or X suffix. As a comparison the Maruyama LB30 has a 30.1 cc engine. Both Echo and Shindaiwa offer 5-year warranties for homeowners.
> 
> This has turned into quite the expense! Seago's price was fantastic. Factor in UPS shipping ($45), import duties (CAD$107) and the US$ to CAD$ and the rotary scissors have cost me CAD$511...and now a new power unit! Oh well a fine lawn comes at a price sometimes.


I put mine on my echo and it did not want to spin it, was bogging down, nothing against echo and I think this was an issue with my trimmer not echo or the size I had. 
Having said that I bought a shindaiwa T262X and that thing is a beast, spun the blade without thinking twice about it, very comfortable handle too, starts on first pull. One thing about the shindy is it has a solid shaft, and will use one of the star adapters. While talking to the guy at the store about Shindaiwa and echo being one company, he explained that this is true but shindaiwa is still built a bit more rugged if you will.


----------



## GlennBlake

Thank you @Jacob_S


----------



## GlennBlake

Pete1313 said:


> I love my Echo PAS-2620, and the power rotory scissors work really well with it.


 :thumbup: @Pete1313


----------



## Shindoman

I'm going to order one. Where is the best pricing right now? Seago or R&R?


----------



## Ware

Shindoman said:


> I'm going to order one. Where is the best pricing right now? Seago or R&R?


Definitely Seago. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

I finally had 10min to call them yesterday. They shipped it yesterday.


----------



## GlennBlake

My Shindaiwa T280 arrived yesterday  Installation of the rotary scissors was straighforward. I managed to trim the edges of my front lawn with it before it went dark. Initial views are the rotary scissors are fantastic for both horizontal cutting and vertical edging :thumbup: The T280 has tons of power, so I was able to run it at only part throttle to work the scissors, which meant for a relatively quiet task for me and the neighbours.


----------



## NoslracNevok

For the average home owner, I'd imagine there's a market for a cheaper version of these. I guess it's still under patient and I'll wait it out.


----------



## g-man

Doubt it.


----------



## TulsaFan

Upgraded to the larger blades today. Need as much room as possible from keeping my transport axles from acting like grappling hooks.

Installing the blades is super simple. However, I spent 20 minutes or so cleaning up my unit...it was filthy!!!


----------



## Jacob_S

TulsaFan said:


> Upgraded to the larger blades today. Need as much room as possible from keeping my transport axles from acting like grappling hooks.
> 
> Installing the blades is super simple. However, I spent 20 minutes or so cleaning up my unit...it was filthy!!!


Ooh, that's nice, I think I'll do this at some point.


----------



## cnet24

I'm looking at purchasing one of these this season. I'm planning on using it on an older Toro power head and will replace my string trimmer attachment with this. Will this setup work?


----------



## Ware

cnet24 said:


> I'm looking at purchasing one of these this season. I'm planning on using it on an older Toro power head and will replace my string trimmer attachment with this. Will this setup work?


Here are the included adapters:


----------



## Shindoman

Finally ordered mine today from Seago. Got the TLF discount and had a few laughs with the lady who took my order.


----------



## g-man

I forgot to post an update. It worked great with the 40v poulan head. The only minor detail is that the ball for engaging the shaft is 90 degrees off. I will drill a new hole.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Shindoman said:


> Finally ordered mine today from Seago. Got the TLF discount and had a few laughs with the lady who took my order.


Are they going to retire off of all the orders?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

N LA Hacker said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally ordered mine today from Seago. Got the TLF discount and had a few laughs with the lady who took my order.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they going to retire off of all the orders?
Click to expand...

@Ware pretty sure that Seago Intl, is surprised with the results that we told them last year that they would have by offering members a discounted price :lol: I actually talked to a lawn care operator today and told him about TLF and these blades.


----------



## HFR

I´ve been searching for something to help me trim the edges of my lawn. The lawnmower doesn´t reach them and the rotating nylon trimmer just "smashes" (and sometimes cuts) the leafs. I really need something better for precise and perfect finishing. Manual cutting is too hard and time consuming. Finishing is not the worst...but i have to make it easier... :thumbup:

This rotating scissors would be the perfect tool. But sadly, I can´t afford them.

I ´ve been thinking in cordless shears, 3.6v ; 7.2v or 18v (like the Makita), but everyone complaints about the blade becoming blunt or, even worse... they don´t have sufficient power to cut thick grass and stolons (runners) from saint agoustine grass. The Makita is nice at 18v, but...I´m affraid to buy an expensive tool which will perform like a toy.

This may sound absurd, but would a goat shear work ? :lol: I don´t seem to find garden shears just to cust the edges of grass working with mains power to have some torque (220v where I live) ! I know it´s not a lawn care product, but...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vinteky-Powerful-Electric-Shearing-Supplies/dp/B077JXQNH2/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1553594206&sr=1-1&keywords=goat+shears+240v

Any idea ?


----------



## ABC123

This might get into those hard spots but it's corded.. https://www.snowjoe.com/products/sun-joe-wj101e-2-in-1-electric-telescoping-power-weeder-grass-shear-3-amp
The cut quality looks a bit questionable after watching the video. :lol:


----------



## HFR

Well, I have to say that that looks like what I need. The cut quality can always be improved with a bit of blade sharpening.

But, I live in Europe and can´t find such product here :lol:


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I finally got my ego multi tool today and got the rotary scissors hooked up to them. What an amazing tool! I just tried it out for a few minutes but it was great at getting the grass even with the concrete. It was easy to use and not as heavy as I thought it would be. My grass is gonna look so good this year.


----------



## HFR

The finishing of the edges really makes a difference. I have to find something quickly but those cordless tools seem like a complete waste of money.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

HFR said:


> The finishing of the edges really makes a difference. I have to find something quickly but those cordless tools seem like a complete waste of money.


I bought the edger trimmer ego combo pack. The edger does a surprisingly good job and there's a lot more power in the battery type than I thought there would be. You could always get one from home Depot and try it and see what you think but putting the rotary scissors probably voids the warranty.


----------



## Clover13

What's different between this an just using the Kombi brush cutter? I see the blades are counter rotating so more like a rotary hedge trimmer, but what's the use case where a brush cutter attachment won't work?


----------



## ABC123

Clover13 said:


> What's different between this an just using the Kombi brush cutter? I see the blades are counter rotating so more like a rotary hedge trimmer, but what's the use case where a brush cutter attachment won't work?


Because it cuts in the same action as scissors/reel.


----------



## Clover13

ABC123 said:


> Clover13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's different between this an just using the Kombi brush cutter? I see the blades are counter rotating so more like a rotary hedge trimmer, but what's the use case where a brush cutter attachment won't work?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it cuts in the same action as scissors/reel.
Click to expand...

So a matter of trying to keep the debris to lay where it's cut versus possibly getting launched elsewhere? I definitely get the difference in physics, but where would you use this versus just using a brush cutter?


----------



## Ware

Particularly helpful when mowing reel low - you don't have to worry about trimmer string flopping around and scalping your turf.


----------



## Clover13

Ware said:


> Particularly helpful when mowing reel low - you don't have to worry about trimmer string flopping around and scalping your turf.


Ah, so this is a string trimmer substitute, not so much for brush/hedging!


----------



## N LA Hacker

Co-wrecked


----------



## ABC123

Ware said:


> Particularly helpful when mowing reel low - you don't have to worry about trimmer string flopping around and scalping your turf.


The neighbors are more interested in the noise it makes. :lol:


----------



## Jayray

If you have cement edging (the kind that curves up) do you have to be careful how close you get to the edging? Or does the stationary blade prevent contact with edging?


----------



## Ware

Jayray said:


> If you have cement edging (the kind that curves up) do you have to be careful how close you get to the edging? Or does the stationary blade prevent contact with edging?


No, that's another great thing about the Landscape Blade - you can run it right up against concrete, wood privacy fences, etc. without causing damage. :thumbup:


----------



## cnet24

Two days early :dancenana:


----------



## TulsaFan

ABC123 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly helpful when mowing reel low - you don't have to worry about trimmer string flopping around and scalping your turf.
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors are more interested in the noise it makes. :lol:
Click to expand...

Today was the first day of running the upgraded 11" blades. I swear they seem even louder.


----------



## walk1355

TulsaFan said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly helpful when mowing reel low - you don't have to worry about trimmer string flopping around and scalping your turf.
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors are more interested in the noise it makes. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today was the first day of running the upgraded 11" blades. I swear they seem even louder.
Click to expand...

What's the advantage of the larger blades?


----------



## TulsaFan

walk1355 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The neighbors are more interested in the noise it makes. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was the first day of running the upgraded 11" blades. I swear they seem even louder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the advantage of the larger blades?
Click to expand...

For me, I need all the distance I can get from the transport axles and lawn obstacles.  Also, I have meyers zoysia that is pretty thick and there are some areas that I cannot get my mower in/near...so it is all about efficiency.


----------



## Jacob_S

TulsaFan said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was the first day of running the upgraded 11" blades. I swear they seem even louder.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the advantage of the larger blades?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me, I need all the distance I can get from the transport axles and lawn obstacles.  Also, I have meyers zoysia that is pretty thick and there are some areas that I cannot get my mower in/near...so it is all about efficiency.
Click to expand...

the exact reasons I am considering the larger blades.


----------



## Kicker

i'm considering getting these but i am curious on how well they work inside 90 degree corners?


----------



## N LA Hacker

They don't.


----------



## AZChemist

Ordered. Maybe I'll start edging more now.


----------



## Adrian82

I purchased a unit from Seago a few weeks ago while in NC for work. Cathy was great and helpful with the purchase. We had a great conversation about books. Looking at a Kombi unit now.


----------



## JRS 9572

Ware said:


> Someone actually sent me a text about this product just last night! The head is _identical_ to the Maruyama Landscape Blade (apparently made by Idech Corporation), and is the same price as the Maruyama Quick-Connect attachment ($300). But you're right, this doesn't tie you down to the Maruyama platform. :thumbup:
> 
> It comes with several adapters to fit the outer tube and drive shaft of most manufacturers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even has 3 different blade options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a real win for someone who is already invested in another platform. The only thing I would caution is make sure your powerhead has sufficient power. I'm not sure if it just my unit, but I can tell that the Landscape Blade puts significantly more load on the engine (30cc Maruyama) than my edger attachment.


@Ware When you order the blade from the guys in NC where the discount is offered. Do they sell the adapter kit or do these adapters come with it? When I say adapters I am referencing the pieces that make my ECHO PAS Trimmer fit this blade. I am thinking of buying the blade, buying another trimmer attachment, and taking the string trimmer end off. From there putting this blade on that attachment. This way I keep a string trimmer, and can switch to the blade easily, or vice versa, any time I want.


----------



## Ware

@JRS 9572 the Power Rotary Scissors kit comes with all of the adapters. Seago is a distributor, so you will need to call in to order/apply the TLF discount. They do not have an online store.


----------



## JRS 9572

Understood. Thanks


----------



## jha4aamu

JRS 9572 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone actually sent me a text about this product just last night! The head is _identical_ to the Maruyama Landscape Blade (apparently made by Idech Corporation), and is the same price as the Maruyama Quick-Connect attachment ($300). But you're right, this doesn't tie you down to the Maruyama platform. :thumbup:
> 
> It comes with several adapters to fit the outer tube and drive shaft of most manufacturers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even has 3 different blade options:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a real win for someone who is already invested in another platform. The only thing I would caution is make sure your powerhead has sufficient power. I'm not sure if it just my unit, but I can tell that the Landscape Blade puts significantly more load on the engine (30cc Maruyama) than my edger attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware When you order the blade from the guys in NC where the discount is offered. Do they sell the adapter kit or do these adapters come with it? When I say adapters I am referencing the pieces that make my ECHO PAS Trimmer fit this blade. I am thinking of buying the blade, buying another trimmer attachment, and taking the string trimmer end off. From there putting this blade on that attachment. This way I keep a string trimmer, and can switch to the blade easily, or vice versa, any time I want.
Click to expand...

If you are looking for the adapters, tell them you want part #TKWA-01


----------



## captstoots

Just called to order a LB, I guess Seago is only open Monday-Friday?

Also, those of you that have the Ego 56v string trimmer and edger combo, where did you purchase it from? Was looking at Home Depot but they don't have it in the store and shipping is 10+ days...


----------



## walk1355

captstoots said:


> Just called to order a LB, I guess Seago is only open Monday-Friday?
> 
> Also, those of you that have the Ego 56v string trimmer and edger combo, where did you purchase it from? Was looking at Home Depot but they don't have it in the store and shipping is 10+ days...


They are closed weekends. I get the feeling they are a small business. They are awesome to work with.

I also have the ego set up. Home depot is the only authorized retailer I believe. I ordered mine and it arrived in 4 days.


----------



## Kicker

Does the gear box, cutting head, and shaft get extremely hot on anyone elses? Or do I need to add some grease to the gear box? I already checked the gear in the cutting head.


----------



## Spammage

Kicker said:


> Does the gear box, cutting head, and shaft get extremely hot on anyone elses? Or do I need to add some grease to the gear box? I already checked the gear in the cutting head.


I cook breakfast on mine when I get done.


----------



## Jayray

Kicker said:


> Does the gear box, cutting head, and shaft get extremely hot on anyone elses? Or do I need to add some grease to the gear box? I already checked the gear in the cutting head.


I have a brand new one, only used it once. It got hot when I used it. Not sure if my Stihl shaft needs more grease but can't find any information on shaft grease. I didn't check grease on the cutting unit. I would assume the heat is normal but curious what other people are seeing.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I used mine the other day and noticed it was quite warm too. I think it's just normal, I'm going to check the grease and not worry too much about it.


----------



## cwrx82

Jayray said:


> Kicker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the gear box, cutting head, and shaft get extremely hot on anyone elses? Or do I need to add some grease to the gear box? I already checked the gear in the cutting head.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brand new one, only used it once. It got hot when I used it. Not sure if my Stihl shaft needs more grease but can't find any information on shaft grease. I didn't check grease on the cutting unit. I would assume the heat is normal but curious what other people are seeing.
Click to expand...

It gets hot, which I see as normal bc of the friction between the blades spinning. Just don't touch it after using it. 😂


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Kicker said:


> Does the gear box, cutting head, and shaft get extremely hot on anyone elses? Or do I need to add some grease to the gear box? I already checked the gear in the cutting head.


Yes to both of those. It does get extremely hot and that normal (per the distributor). It also needs grease. They told me on the phone to run it once and then grease it up after that. You can kind hear when the blade needs grease sort of. The pitch kind of changes as you use it.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

This is next on my list of must haves, after the blower I needed more.

My edges and sidewalks suffer from scalping, as I have to angle the head down on my trim attachment to cut it evenly with me reel mowed turf. Inevitably inscalp and I end up with a yellow line on the perimeter. I also dont like switching attachments between trimmer and edger so this may save me time, not only in switching, but in walking distance.


----------



## captstoots

Just got mine on order, 279.00 shipped with grease! She said it could be here tomorrow, thanks guys!


----------



## Crabbychas

Where/what kind of grease does this need? I have some ep0 high pressure grease but I don't want to take the whole thing apart to grease it, and when I tried to put some in the grease ports it didn't really want to go in there.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Crabbychas said:


> Where/what kind of grease does this need? I have some ep0 high pressure grease but I don't want to take the whole thing apart to grease it, and when I tried to put some in the grease ports it didn't really want to go in there.


I would just get a syringe like the kind you use for kids medicine and put some grease in that and then you can put the nipple into the grease port on the Landscape Blade :thumbup:


----------



## Passat774

Clover13 said:


> What's different between this an just using the Kombi brush cutter? I see the blades are counter rotating so more like a rotary hedge trimmer, but what's the use case where a brush cutter attachment won't work?


I think one of the big selling points is the back and forth action does not throw items.

I am with you for 1/3 the price the brush cutter might be an excellent home owner option, if you are not afraid of throwing items.

It would still allow all the of the cutting advantages.


----------



## virginiabri

Just ordered mine.... The folks at Seago are super friendly and helpful! Good call, @Ware !


----------



## g-man

The only minor issue with the scissor is the loud noise. I'm pretty sure I woke up the 6month old neighbors baby and the twin 8month old babies from the other neighbor when I used them yesterday. They cut great.

Has anyone use lapping compound on them?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Got mine in the mail and put it together today, gave it a spin.

In the box, looks clean and professional 


I bought a ryobi straight trimmer for the attachment. I run a Toro power head.


Take the two screws off here


It takes the square adapter and the thinnest metal shim


All snug and ready to go


I replaced all the grease with high quality marine grease


And I bought some stihl hedge trimmer cleaner and sprayed down the blades


Gave her a test run. Took a bit for her to loosen up but once the grease worked in and the metal wore the rough edges off it ran like a champ. Plenty of power.


----------



## ctrav

@HoosierLawnGnome thanks for posting as I keep thinking I want one. So you bought the scissors, the Ryobi string trimmer and a Toro power head? May I ask does the Ryobi have enough power? What model Ryobi trimmer? Lastly if you don't mind what was the total out of pocket? Thanks in advance...


----------



## cnet24

Exact same setup I have. Works great. The Toro power head I have is 25.4cc.


----------



## cwrx82

ctrav said:


> @HoosierLawnGnome thanks for posting as I keep thinking I want one. So you bought the scissors, the Ryobi string trimmer and a Toro power head? May I ask does the Ryobi have enough power? What model Ryobi trimmer? Lastly if you don't mind what was the total out of pocket? Thanks in advance...


I'm in Ft. Worth and have the landscape blade if you're interested in trying it out to help you make your decision. I have it on the Echo 3020T, so it's more than powerful to spin the blades, just a tad heavy.


----------



## ctrav

cwrx82 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @HoosierLawnGnome thanks for posting as I keep thinking I want one. So you bought the scissors, the Ryobi string trimmer and a Toro power head? May I ask does the Ryobi have enough power? What model Ryobi trimmer? Lastly if you don't mind what was the total out of pocket? Thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Ft. Worth and have the landscape blade if you're interested in trying it out to help you make your decision. I have it on the Echo 3020T, so it's more than powerful to spin the blades, just a tad heavy.
Click to expand...

Wow that is an awesome and generous offer. Look for a PM from me... :thumbup:


----------



## cwrx82

ctrav said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @HoosierLawnGnome thanks for posting as I keep thinking I want one. So you bought the scissors, the Ryobi string trimmer and a Toro power head? May I ask does the Ryobi have enough power? What model Ryobi trimmer? Lastly if you don't mind what was the total out of pocket? Thanks in advance...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Ft. Worth and have the landscape blade if you're interested in trying it out to help you make your decision. I have it on the Echo 3020T, so it's more than powerful to spin the blades, just a tad heavy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that is an awesome and generous offer. Look for a PM from me... :thumbup:
Click to expand...

No problem! Just trying to help out with what I can.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

@ctrav

I already had the Toro powerhead. I just bought the straight ryobi extension for it, $65 + the governor's fee. I would definitely take @cwrx82 up on that fine offer :thumbup:

@cnet24 it is working well for me. I have an issue where my power head wont idle though. It dies out if i dont give it gas. Not just this attachment, but that's another thing for another day.

The thing I really like about it is how low it cuts, how clean the cut is, and how it doesnt spit grass clippings all over my pant legs. Much safer not throwing things toward your face, not that I dont always wear safety glasses anyways.


----------



## ctrav

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> @ctrav
> 
> I already had the Toro powerhead. I just bought the straight ryobi extension for it, $65 + the governor's fee. I would definitely take @cwrx82 up on that fine offer :thumbup:
> 
> @cnet24 it is working well for me. I have an issue where my power head wont idle though. It dies out if i dont give it gas. Not just this attachment, but that's another thing for another day.
> 
> The thing I really like about it is how low it cuts, how clean the cut is, and how it doesnt spit grass clippings all over my pant legs. Much safer not throwing things toward your face, not that I dont always wear safety glasses anyways.


Thanks for the info and yes I have reached out to @cwrx82! Im super excited to say the least as I have been contemplating this for some time...


----------



## Spammage

ctrav said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav
> 
> I already had the Toro powerhead. I just bought the straight ryobi extension for it, $65 + the governor's fee. I would definitely take @cwrx82 up on that fine offer :thumbup:
> 
> @cnet24 it is working well for me. I have an issue where my power head wont idle though. It dies out if i dont give it gas. Not just this attachment, but that's another thing for another day.
> 
> The thing I really like about it is how low it cuts, how clean the cut is, and how it doesnt spit grass clippings all over my pant legs. Much safer not throwing things toward your face, not that I dont always wear safety glasses anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and yes I have reached out to @cwrx82! Im super excited to say the least as I have been contemplating this for some time...
Click to expand...

You might as well order it now. There is no chance that you won't want it after seeing it in action.


----------



## ctrav

Spammage said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav
> 
> I already had the Toro powerhead. I just bought the straight ryobi extension for it, $65 + the governor's fee. I would definitely take @cwrx82 up on that fine offer :thumbup:
> 
> @cnet24 it is working well for me. I have an issue where my power head wont idle though. It dies out if i dont give it gas. Not just this attachment, but that's another thing for another day.
> 
> The thing I really like about it is how low it cuts, how clean the cut is, and how it doesnt spit grass clippings all over my pant legs. Much safer not throwing things toward your face, not that I dont always wear safety glasses anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info and yes I have reached out to @cwrx82! Im super excited to say the least as I have been contemplating this for some time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might as well order it now. There is no chance that you won't want it after seeing it in action.
Click to expand...

I have to be patient on this transaction. Hopefully I will see it soon... :thumbup:


----------



## MRunion

Has anyone installed zerk fittings to make greasing easier?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Do ya'll edge with this thing?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Do ya'll edge with this thing?


You can. Someone on here told me not to because it wears down the sharpness faster. So I got the edger attachment for the multi tool ego. It works fine and for large areas I use it but I do spot edge with the rotary scissors.


----------



## ctrav

I just got my Lawn Scissors (LS) and totally scored a brand new never used Husqvarna 342L trimmer for $160! I attached the LS head and it works like a charm with power to spare.

I made a couple of quick passes on some areas and then turned the LS's sideways and tried to see if they would edge. They do but it's tricky and would take lots of practice to get good with them. I will stick to my other string trimmer to edge because I'm use to it.

Here are a few pics:
My attempt at edging 😳






Cleaned up a bit but I need more practice...


----------



## Greendoc

using the Rotary Scissors for edging will rapidly dull and wear out the blades


----------



## ctrav

Greendoc said:


> using the Rotary Scissors for edging will rapidly dull and wear out the blades


Thanks as I will stick to my other edger. I only tried a small section....


----------



## Greendoc

I started using this as my edger blade. This thing is animal. Saws through Zoysia as if it is not there
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=golden+edge+edger+blades


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Greendoc said:


> I started using this as my edger blade. This thing is animal. Saws through Zoysia as if it is not there
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=golden+edge+edger+blades


Wow that thing kicked up a bunch of dirt!


----------



## Greendoc

Normal edger blades are weak when I am edging a lawn for the first time


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

Greendoc said:


> Normal edger blades are weak when I am edging a lawn for the first time


I'm sure it works for your applications and especially for zoysia. I was just surprised by the dirt on the garage door behind the guy in the second video on that link you sent. I've never seen an edger do that.


----------



## ctrav

Anyone care to share lessons learned or tips and tricks when using the lawn blade? For example do you find it best to stand on the grass side or concrete side when using the tool?

Seems simple but who knows what might be shared...


----------



## GlennBlake

@ctrav I stand on the grass side and move in a left to right direction. I tilt the leading part of the blade down a few degrees from the lawn grade. When I edge with them I use the driveshaft housing on top of the casing as my guide on the lawn and move the blades left to right so the trimmer shaft is subtly back from perpendicular. I learnt not to back the scissors up when edging as I have dug into the lawn with the back half of the blade! I spray the scissors with silicone lubricant between uses and warm up the engine for a couple of minutes on my Shindaiwa trimmer before use.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks for the info @GlennBlake! Sooo you actually edge with the rotary scissors? I had seen a few post that said it will damage or wear out the blades quickly. Perhaps your just more skilled/talented


----------



## ThomasPI

@Tulsafan pointed me to this post. Has anyone ever been able to adapt to work with a Stihl? I have a Stihl FS90 straight shaft trimmer and this could prove very useful.


----------



## Tmank87

I use mine on my Stihl Kombi system. Would imagine it'll work fine on the FS90.


----------



## ThomasPI

Thank you.


----------



## drewwitt

Just ordered. It was $278.02 including the grease bottle and the discount. He knew why I was calling and where I heard about it  Call took 3 min.


----------



## N LA Hacker

ThomasPI said:


> @Tulsafan pointed me to this post. Has anyone ever been able to adapt to work with a Stihl? I have a Stihl FS90 straight shaft trimmer and this could prove very useful.


Same setup I use for my scissors.


----------



## drewwitt

I have the landscape blade on my ryobi 40v trimmer. Has anyone with this set up noticed a burning smell from the motor? It seems to have plenty of power, so I feather the trigger at half and don't run it at full. But after a few min of use the motor gets really hot and smells. I burned up a drill one time and it smelled similar, so I'm cautious about doing that again. I greased the blade, but maybe it needs more?

I'm wondering if I need a different trimmer to power the blade? Does the EGO 56 have this issue?


----------



## ThomasPI

It would appear that you may be on the verge of smoking your motor had you continued.


----------



## Ware

drewwitt said:


> Does the EGO 56 have this issue?


I use one on an Ego - it works great. I installed it on the string trimmer head that came with the MHC1502 Trimmer + Edger Combo. Note it will only work with the Ego multi-head system or a rear motor model like the ST1534. Some models do not have a driveshaft - the electric motor is inside the trimmer head.


----------



## drewwitt

Ware said:


> drewwitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the EGO 56 have this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> I use one on an Ego - it works great. I installed it on the string trimmer head that came with the MHC1502 Trimmer + Edger Combo. Note it will only work with the Ego multi-head system or a rear motor model like the ST1534. Some models do not have a driveshaft - the electric motor is inside the trimmer head.
Click to expand...

So the stand alone trimmer won't work? I was wondering where the motor was...

https://www.homedepot.com/p/300638783


----------



## drewwitt

@Ware do you think this one will work?

56-Volt Lithium-ion Cordless Power Head + Edger Kit (Multi Head + Edger Attachment)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/303689257


----------



## g-man

@drewwitt yes.


----------



## drewwitt

g-man said:


> @drewwitt yes.


Thank you!

Ryobi, it's time to meet your common friend - Craigslist!


----------



## Stro3579

I have a echo gas powered trimmer (straight shaft). What do I need to add this attachment to my trimmer? Also is it worth it?


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@Stro3579 I think an adapter kit for all common shaft sizes in included. You might measure your Echo shaft with some calipers then call and make double sure.


----------



## Stro3579

hsvtoolfool said:


> @Stro3579 I think an adapter kit for all common shaft sizes in included. You might measure your Echo shaft with some calipers then call and make double sure.


Thanks. Do they work well? Also I see R and R Products has one also. Has anyone used it yet?


----------



## cwrx82

Stro3579 said:


> hsvtoolfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stro3579 I think an adapter kit for all common shaft sizes in included. You might measure your Echo shaft with some calipers then call and make double sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Do they work well? Also I see R and R Products has one also. Has anyone used it yet?
Click to expand...

They work really well, although they get heavy after extended use. R&R product is the same thing. Order from Seago and get the discount and free shipping.


----------



## Stro3579

cwrx82 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hsvtoolfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Stro3579 I think an adapter kit for all common shaft sizes in included. You might measure your Echo shaft with some calipers then call and make double sure.
> [/q@Stro3579 thanks again
> 
> Thanks. Do they work well? Also I see R and R Products has one also. Has anyone used it yet?
> 
> 
> 
> They work really well, although they get heavy after extended use. R&R product is the same thing. Order from Seago and get the discount and free shipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stro3579

Thanks


----------



## Stro3579

Cant seam to order on seago site. Doesn't have pricing either


----------



## cwrx82

Stro3579 said:


> Cant seam to order on seago site. Doesn't have pricing either


You have to call them.


----------



## Ware

cwrx82 said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant seam to order on seago site. Doesn't have pricing either
> 
> 
> 
> You have to call them.
Click to expand...

This. Seago is a distributor. They do not have an online store.


----------



## Stro3579

Got My rotary scissors in and use them for the first time. The scissor attachment got really hot. Not sure what the issue is. I disassemble it and made sure everything was installed correctly. I didn't see any issues on the install. has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## cnet24

It does get very hot after usage. Make sure you have greased it, I also spray fluid film on the blades.


----------



## Stro3579

cnet24 said:


> It does get very hot after usage. Make sure you have greased it, I also spray fluid film on the blades.


What's fluid film? Also the fluid filn doesn't damage grass? (Kill it)
What grease do you guys use? Probably need some high heat grease.


----------



## cwrx82

Stro3579 said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does get very hot after usage. Make sure you have greased it, I also spray fluid film on the blades.
> 
> 
> 
> What's fluid film? Also the fluid filn doesn't damage grass? (Kill it)
> What grease do you guys use? Probably need some high heat grease.
Click to expand...

It's a lubricant, check Amazon. I ordered grease from Seago when I ordered the scissors. I'd use what they sell or find out what it is and use that.


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> What's fluid film?


Fluid Film

I use it on my hedge trimmer blades. Good stuff.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

On the phone, ordering mine right now ! Cant wait!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

What's the warranty like? At the price ppl are paying hoping is lifetime? no questions asked.


----------



## cnet24

@Stro3579 it does not kill grass. I ordered a tube of the Maryuma grease linked already in this thread


----------



## mattcoughlin

I have an ego trimmer and am not able to completely get rid of the string trimmer head. Does anyone know if there is a cheaper attachment for the string ego trimmer that I can attach this to other than buying another trimmer head? i know they make a pole extension for the saw attachment, but i'm not sure if it's as long as the trimmer head.


----------



## drewwitt

mattcoughlin said:


> I have an ego trimmer and am not able to completely get rid of the string trimmer head. Does anyone know if there is a cheaper attachment for the string ego trimmer that I can attach this to other than buying another trimmer head? i know they make a pole extension for the saw attachment, but i'm not sure if it's as long as the trimmer head.


Do you have the "multi head" version where the motor is in the tail with the battery or the one usually in stock at Home Depot that has the motor in the string head?


----------



## mattcoughlin

Yes.


----------



## Jimefam

Is calling in still best way to purchase these?


----------



## ctrav

Jimefam said:


> Is calling in still best way to purchase these?


Yes and mention TLF for discount....


----------



## Jimefam

ctrav said:


> Jimefam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is calling in still best way to purchase these?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and mention TLF for discount....
Click to expand...

Thank you will be calling them shortly.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

mattcoughlin said:


> I have an ego trimmer and am not able to completely get rid of the string trimmer head.


Sounds like you got the wrong model. Watch this video...

www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0h1h7Porjw

@Ware is using the "multi-head" model in the video. If you have the fancy self-winder model, then you can't remove the head. There's a little motor in the head which winds the string on the head. That model can't be converted to use the Landscape Blade.


----------



## mattcoughlin

hsvtoolfool said:


> mattcoughlin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an ego trimmer and am not able to completely get rid of the string trimmer head.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you got the wrong model. Watch this video...
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0h1h7Porjw
> 
> @Ware is using the "multi-head" model in the video. If you have the fancy self-winder model, then you can't remove the head. There's a little motor in the head which winds the string on the head. That model can't be converted to use the Landscape Blade.
Click to expand...

I think I was unclear with what I mean. I mean I still need it to use for areas that aren't landscaped in my property. I was hoping to purchase the extension for 60 instead of a nther string trimmer head for 120 but don't know if the blade will mount to the extension shaft.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

Oh! Yes, I agree. I didn't want to gamble on the cheaper "Extension" shaft option not working with the Landscape Blade. I also think the landscape blade can't replace a string trimmer around a house. So I'll probably get the Ego carbon self-winder string trimmer someday after I install the Matsuyama. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Ware

mattcoughlin said:


> ...I was hoping to purchase the extension for 60 instead of a nther string trimmer head for 120 but don't know if the blade will mount to the extension shaft.


Let me preface this by saying I have never seen the extension in person, but my guess is it would NOT work. I say that because the upstream end of the Ego attachment shafts are "male", so the downstream end of the extension would have to be a "female" socket. The Power Rotary Scissors adapters (see graphic here) are designed to work with a male drive shaft.

This is the upstream end of my edger attachments (where it attaches to the power head):


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

After using this for a while, I still like it but it doesn't replace my need for using a good edger. The edging capability is "ok". The edger attachment gives a much cleaner line, is much easier to handle, and does a better job.

The other thing I notice is that this thing guzzles gas. I am using a lot more, it requires a lot more "umph" from my Toro head.

What I really like about it is that it doesn't throw grass all over my legs, so it doesn't coat my shoes and ankles in green spatter like a string trimmer. And I do think the low cut is still better.

But for a really straight, clean line, the edger attachment is still my fav.


----------



## Ware

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> ...But for a really straight, clean line, the edger attachment is still my fav.


I agree.


----------



## walk1355

mattcoughlin said:


> I have an ego trimmer and am not able to completely get rid of the string trimmer head. Does anyone know if there is a cheaper attachment for the string ego trimmer that I can attach this to other than buying another trimmer head? i know they make a pole extension for the saw attachment, but i'm not sure if it's as long as the trimmer head.


I have the EGO multi head set up. The extension attachment will not work as it has 1 female and 1 male end. To be able to attach a head you have to have a pole with 2 male ends.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Ware said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But for a really straight, clean line, the edger attachment is still my fav.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...

Whew it's not just me 

I trim exactly two inside corners on my entire 1.4 acres, so the ability to reach into corners is not important for me.

Other than that, I trim along straight and curved sidewalks, along curved, naturally-edged beds and trees, and occasionally a rough transition to a wooded creek with a wide variety of mature vegetation that needs knocked back.

To really make it look like someone cut sod and laid it on a flat table, I need to use the power scissors, then the edger attachment along the concrete and natural edges.


----------



## NightShiftNinja

GlennBlake said:


> My Idech Power Rotary Scissors arrived today from Seago. Yay! As I thought my old Stihl FS45C trimmer isn't compatible. So a trip to two local dealers today and I have too much choice. The square adaptor from the Idech kit is not a snug fit on either Stihl or Husqvana equipment. I think the adaptor will wear round in short order. So Echo or Shindaiwa are my remaining options, which have a splined drive shaft. But which model?
> 
> Echo SRM-2620T - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
> Echo SRM-280T - CAD$490 - 28.1 cc
> Shindaiwa T262X - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
> Shindaiwa T282X - +/-CAD$580 - 28.9 cc
> 
> I'm hoping there are people on the forum who have experience with these brands and models. The Echo SRM-280T is perhaps the best option as its currently on sale at $100 off and so is the same price as the SRM-2620T model. Both the T and X models provide 28-50% more torque than their sister models without the T or X suffix. As a comparison the Maruyama LB30 has a 30.1 cc engine. Both Echo and Shindaiwa offer 5-year warranties for homeowners.
> 
> This has turned into quite the expense! Seago's price was fantastic. Factor in UPS shipping ($45), import duties (CAD$107) and the US$ to CAD$ and the rotary scissors have cost me CAD$511...and now a new power unit! Oh well a fine lawn comes at a price sometimes.


Well thanks for bursting my bubble Glenn, i read through ths whole thread thinking this may be a good way to go.... and your post killed that dream..... between the crazy price and you saying it wont fit well on my almost brand new Sthil.... i guess ill stick with string for now....


----------



## GlennBlake

Better to know now @NightShiftNinja !!


----------



## Mightyquinn

NightShiftNinja said:


> GlennBlake said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Idech Power Rotary Scissors arrived today from Seago. Yay! As I thought my old Stihl FS45C trimmer isn't compatible. So a trip to two local dealers today and I have too much choice. The square adaptor from the Idech kit is not a snug fit on either Stihl or Husqvana equipment. I think the adaptor will wear round in short order. So Echo or Shindaiwa are my remaining options, which have a splined drive shaft. But which model?
> 
> Echo SRM-2620T - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
> Echo SRM-280T - CAD$490 - 28.1 cc
> Shindaiwa T262X - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
> Shindaiwa T282X - +/-CAD$580 - 28.9 cc
> 
> I'm hoping there are people on the forum who have experience with these brands and models. The Echo SRM-280T is perhaps the best option as its currently on sale at $100 off and so is the same price as the SRM-2620T model. Both the T and X models provide 28-50% more torque than their sister models without the T or X suffix. As a comparison the Maruyama LB30 has a 30.1 cc engine. Both Echo and Shindaiwa offer 5-year warranties for homeowners.
> 
> This has turned into quite the expense! Seago's price was fantastic. Factor in UPS shipping ($45), import duties (CAD$107) and the US$ to CAD$ and the rotary scissors have cost me CAD$511...and now a new power unit! Oh well a fine lawn comes at a price sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for bursting my bubble Glenn, i read through ths whole thread thinking this may be a good way to go.... and your post killed that dream..... between the crazy price and you saying it wont fit well on my almost brand new Sthil.... i guess ill stick with string for now....
Click to expand...

I have had one on my Stihl Kombi for well over a year without any issues whatsoever. That square shaft isn't going to round out of anything and you will be just fine.


----------



## NightShiftNinja

Mightyquinn said:


> NightShiftNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlennBlake said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Idech Power Rotary Scissors arrived today from Seago. Yay! As I thought my old Stihl FS45C trimmer isn't compatible. So a trip to two local dealers today and I have too much choice. The square adaptor from the Idech kit is not a snug fit on either Stihl or Husqvana equipment. I think the adaptor will wear round in short order. So Echo or Shindaiwa are my remaining options, which have a splined drive shaft. But which model?
> 
> Echo SRM-2620T - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
> Echo SRM-280T - CAD$490 - 28.1 cc
> Shindaiwa T262X - CAD$490 - 25.4 cc
> Shindaiwa T282X - +/-CAD$580 - 28.9 cc
> 
> I'm hoping there are people on the forum who have experience with these brands and models. The Echo SRM-280T is perhaps the best option as its currently on sale at $100 off and so is the same price as the SRM-2620T model. Both the T and X models provide 28-50% more torque than their sister models without the T or X suffix. As a comparison the Maruyama LB30 has a 30.1 cc engine. Both Echo and Shindaiwa offer 5-year warranties for homeowners.
> 
> This has turned into quite the expense! Seago's price was fantastic. Factor in UPS shipping ($45), import duties (CAD$107) and the US$ to CAD$ and the rotary scissors have cost me CAD$511...and now a new power unit! Oh well a fine lawn comes at a price sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks for bursting my bubble Glenn, i read through ths whole thread thinking this may be a good way to go.... and your post killed that dream..... between the crazy price and you saying it wont fit well on my almost brand new Sthil.... i guess ill stick with string for now....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had one on my Stihl Kombi for well over a year without any issues whatsoever. That square shaft isn't going to round out of anything and you will be just fine.
Click to expand...

I dont have a kombu system, I have an fs56 straight shaft trimmer


----------



## Mightyquinn

I believe all Stihl's use the same square shaft adapter. What is the size of the square shaft on your Stihl?


----------



## NightShiftNinja

Mightyquinn said:



> I believe all Stihl's use the same square shaft adapter. What is the size of the square shaft on your Stihl?


I'm not sure, I haven't taken the head off, but the $500+ price tag to get a set of these into canada makes in unfeasiblly expensive for me... that's close to double the price I paid for my trimmer.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Called about the warranty...only a year. At this price, that's a complete no go. Maybe if it were lifetime.


----------



## Ware

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Called about the warranty...only a year. At this price, that's a complete no go. Maybe if it were lifetime.


Don't buy one if you can't justify it - but there is really nothing else like it for trimming reel low.

And never underestimate the value of clean socks/shins. :lol:


----------



## MasterMech

Warranty -should- only cover manufacturing defects in non-wear parts. Anything beyond that is a freebie from the OEM. Those things usually show up pretty dang fast, not 2-3, or 5 years in.

Also keep in mind that this thing is marketed to professional commercial operators who will put more hours on it in a week than most of us will all season.


----------



## Jimefam

MasterMech said:


> Warranty -should- only cover manufacturing defects in non-wear parts. Anything beyond that is a freebie from the OEM. Those things usually show up pretty dang fast, not 2-3, or 5 years in.
> 
> Also keep in mind that this thing is marketed to professional commercial operators who will put more hours on it in a week than most of us will all season.


This! Its like the kamado joe Facebook group I'm on some people blow me away with what they want warrantied. For me at least these blades are worth every penny and probably until i buy the electra are my favorite tool to use around the house.


----------



## learnt

The EP-0 grease standard should make this an appropriate substitute product:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018U49JE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Picked up a tube for ~$9 shipped. This tube is roughly half the size of the Maruyama product.

Though... what I really recommend is to just order a tube of the grease along with your order from Saego! Much easier and you'll have it for when you need it later :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

learnt said:


> The EP-0 grease standard should make this an appropriate substitute product:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018U49JE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Picked up a tube for ~$9 shipped. This tube is roughly half the size of the Maruyama product.
> 
> Though... what I really recommend is to just order a tube of the grease along with your order from Saego! Much easier and you'll have it for when you need it later :thumbup:


Nice find.


----------



## wareseeker

I ordered the Ego battery combo to go with this PRS but decided to go with this Stihl trimmer. I haven't fired it yet caused no lubricant. Will let you know how it does.


----------



## ctrav

wareseeker said:


> I ordered the Ego battery combo to go with this PRS but decided to go with this Stihl trimmer. I haven't fired it yet caused no lubricant. Will let you know how it does.


Very nice keep us posted on pros and cons of the Ego system...👍🏾


----------



## wareseeker

No, I will use the Stihl for this head. Not sure about battery Ego.


----------



## ctrav

wareseeker said:


> No, I will use the Stihl for this head. Not sure about battery Ego.


Ok...I miss read post. That's what happens when you get older, try and cook and swim with granddaughters at the same time 🤪


----------



## wareseeker




----------



## Dangerlawn

I'm looking for some rotary scissors and I'm not sure what to buy. I have the echo pas 225 and would prefer to buy something that could work off that. Any suggestions?


----------



## Greendoc

The Idech Rotary Scissors comes with the spline shaft adapters and drive tube bushings such that most string trimmers can be fitted. If you have the string head on the split boom trimmers, the Rotary Scissors can be fitted very easily.


----------



## Ware

Dangerlawn said:


> I'm looking for some rotary scissors and I'm not sure what to buy. I have the echo pas 225 and would prefer to buy something that could work off that. Any suggestions?


It should work fine with Echo. The included adapters are shown in this post.


----------



## Dangerlawn

Ware said:


> Dangerlawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for some rotary scissors and I'm not sure what to buy. I have the echo pas 225 and would prefer to buy something that could work off that. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> It should work fine with Echo. The included adapters are shown in this post.
Click to expand...

The Seago website doesn't appear to be allowing online purchases for this product at the moment.


----------



## g-man

@Dangerlawn you have to call them the old fashioned way with a phone. Mention TLF and you get a discount and free shipping. The very nice lady on the phone will process your credit card.


----------



## Ware

Dangerlawn said:


> The Seago website doesn't appear to be allowing online purchases for this product at the moment.


They never do. They are a distributor, not a retailer. You'll have to call to order.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Will the TLF code extend into 2020? Would be interested in getting this in the spring.

Cheers, Stu


----------



## Ware

Stuofsci02 said:


> Will the TLF code extend into 2020? Would be interested in getting this in the spring.
> 
> Cheers, Stu


I spoke with Seago at GIE in late October and I think they plan to keep it rolling. :thumbup:


----------



## Biggylawns

Great news on the promo code rolling over. I plan to this year but my monthly lawn allotment from the misses is maxed out atm.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Ware said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the TLF code extend into 2020? Would be interested in getting this in the spring.
> 
> Cheers, Stu
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke with Seago at GIE in late October and I think they plan to keep it rolling. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Excellent! Thank you @Ware !


----------



## NClawnnut78

I spoke with them on the phone as their HQ is in my back yard so to speak lol, Hickory, NC. They plan on honoring the discount for 2020. Just keep mentioning the lawn forum when calling to order. The lady, I forget her name shame on me for that is very helpful and knows her stuff. She specifically mentioned the Lawn forum. The Grease is separate and they have different blade sizes.


----------



## Kizzle65

You think I could get this attachment and make it work on my Ryobi 40V system?


----------



## Gilley11

Kizzle65 said:


> You think I could get this attachment and make it work on my Ryobi 40V system?


Can you use regular attachments on your Ryobi?


----------



## Kizzle65

Gilley11 said:


> Kizzle65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think I could get this attachment and make it work on my Ryobi 40V system?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you use regular attachments on your Ryobi?
Click to expand...

Yes, supposedly they are interchangeable since I have the squared shaft.


----------



## TulsaFan

Anyone notice that Amazon has these for sale now for only $255.09 and https://maverickmowersupply.com/ has them for $230.98?


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone notice that Amazon has these for sale now for only $255.09 and https://maverickmowersupply.com/ has them for $230.98?


The Amazon option was mentioned in this thread. The $255 price looks good, but sales tax probably drives it up to around what Seago is charging.

That Maverick Mower Supply looks like it is definitely the best deal going right now. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that Amazon has these for sale now for only $255.09 and https://maverickmowersupply.com/ has them for $230.98?
> 
> 
> 
> That Maverick Mower Supply looks like it is definitely the best deal going right now. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Also, Maverick Mower Supply has free shipping as the estimate for my zip code.

It is hard to believe that RRProducts is trying to sell these for $345.10? :roll:


----------



## bbbdkc79

If there's a chat somewhere, I must have missed it. I have the power rotary scissor attachment, and I'm wondering if any of you out there have come up with a way to grease the blades other than removing the screws, squeezing in grease and then putting the screws back in.


----------



## Ware

@bbbdkc79 I moved your question here.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone notice that Amazon has these for sale now for only $255.09 and https://maverickmowersupply.com/ has them for $230.98?


I'm thinking about picking one of these up and noticed the price of $230.98. RR needs to make some adjustments to their pricing to stay competitive.


----------



## bbbdkc79

@Ware, thanks. I knew we had discussed the scissors before.


----------



## kolbasz

Where does this tool/head replace or compliment the typical string trimmer?

I have a Stihl weed whip and the string is always breaking etc, does this head replace that or just provide a specific function?


----------



## Pete1313

TulsaFan said:


> Anyone notice that Amazon has these for sale now for only $255.09 and https://maverickmowersupply.com/ has them for $230.98?


After reading this post earlier, I checked and maverickmowersupply had the replacement blades available at a good price. Ended up picking up a couple new sets. Quick turnaround. Ordered Sunday night and were at my door on Wednesday. They direct shipped from Stens Inc. located in Jasper, IN. Anyway, I am a happy customer. Good price, quick delivery.

https://maverickmowersupply.com/385582-rotary-scissor-blades-idech-sk-1815nw?search=385-582&description=true


----------



## TulsaFan

Pete1313 said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone notice that Amazon has these for sale now for only $255.09 and https://maverickmowersupply.com/ has them for $230.98?
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this post earlier, I checked and maverickmowersupply had the replacement blades available at a good price. Ended up picking up a couple new sets. Quick turnaround. Ordered Sunday night and were at my door on Wednesday. They direct shipped from Stens Inc. located in Jasper, IN. Anyway, I am a happy customer. Good price, quick delivery.
> 
> https://maverickmowersupply.com/385582-rotary-scissor-blades-idech-sk-1815nw?search=385-582&description=true
Click to expand...

Pete,

Good find! I bought my 11" blades direct for $88 including shipping with a 10% discount. Maverick has them for $68 including shipping. :shock:


----------



## Ware

bbbdkc79 said:


> ...I have the power rotary scissor attachment, and I'm wondering if any of you out there have come up with a way to grease the blades other than removing the screws, squeezing in grease and then putting the screws back in.


That's what I do. It's kind of a pain, but every 10 hours of operation is a really long time with a lawn my size.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Kind of figured this was the only option. Thanks. I do like they way they cut. Keeps my grass clean on both sides where the neighbors St Aug likes to creep.


----------



## Chris LI

@NoslracNevok
I saw your YouTube video on your installation issues. Did you get it working? Not having owned one, I don't have personal experience, but it appears to be binding. Since the assembly was very tight on your installation, maybe outer shaft sleeve you used was too thick. If you have a thinner one in the package, I would try it (if my suggestions below don't solve the problem).

I watched the video @Ware made (again), and it looks like you followed the procedure properly (using the 25mm outer shaft sleeve). I would pull it apart, clean it and reassemble with wiping a very thin coating of WD-40 (or similar) on all surfaces at the joint. While you have it apart, I would check to make sure the scissors work freely on their own, and aren't the source of the binding. If that's not the issue, maybe the gear at the end of the shaft isn't seated properly, causing binding. In my experience, sometimes disassembly and reassembly on its own, does the trick. I hope this helps.


----------



## NoslracNevok

@Chris LI thanks. I took it off the ego and it doesn't spin removed blades and no spin. I added EP NLGI0 freeze to the three ports and didn't move. I then loosened the 11 M5 nuts and it spun freely. Tightened them back snug and no spin.

I took off the 11 nuts and removed the plate to see this.



It's very firm, also like Crisco. I'm thinking about removing all this and adding the EP0 stuff I've got here.


----------



## Chris LI

@NoslracNevok 
Awesome! Sometimes, a little TLC goes a long way. That's probably why you got the hand me down in the first place. Maybe this info will help someone else experiencing a similar issue.


----------



## NoslracNevok

Yeah, I'm optimistic I'll get it working well. The Short Cut Lawn was the original owner (then Keith), he said it worked, but it was too heavy due to previous injuries.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus

Can anyone verify if the idech sold at r&r is the same as the Stens sold for $100 cheaper on Amazon?

Just ordered my multiple head set from EGO and plan on using one of those as Ware did.

Thanks.


----------



## Ware

BubbaGrumpus said:


> Can anyone verify if the idech sold at r&r is the same as the Stens sold for $100 cheaper on Amazon?
> 
> Just ordered my multiple head set from EGO and plan on using one of those as Ware did.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, it's the same.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus

Awesome thank you! That's going to be a game changer.. what a deal!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

I like this tool overall, but I don't like having to grease it. Really would like a modded one with a grease fitting at least!

Call me lazy I guess!!


----------



## quadmasta

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> I like this tool overall, but I don't like having to grease it. Really would like a modded one with a grease fitting at least!
> 
> Call me lazy I guess!!


Be the change you want to see.


----------



## Mister Bill

quadmasta said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like this tool overall, but I don't like having to grease it. Really would like a modded one with a grease fitting at least!
> 
> Call me lazy I guess!!
> 
> 
> 
> Be the change you want to see.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## Mister Bill

BubbaGrumpus said:


> Awesome thank you! That's going to be a game changer.. what a deal!


An even better deal with shipping included and no tax. $230.98 total

https://maverickmowersupply.com/385581-power-rotary-scissors-idech-ask-mw23?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIif69nLap6AIVxZ-zCh0OMwLpEAQYASABEgJfG_D_BwE


----------



## Biggylawns

Ordered mine from Maverick's on Sunday and it showed up Tuesday. It's an idech. Greased it up and ready to go. If you have a drill, its a 2 min ordeal, which, when compared to loading trimmer line is a huge time saver and way less of a hassle.


----------



## Mister Bill

Biggylawns said:


> Ordered mine from Maverick's on Sunday and it showed up Tuesday. It's an idech. Greased it up and ready to go. If you have a drill, its a 2 min ordeal, which, when compared to loading trimmer line is a huge time saver and way less of a hassle.


Mine hasn't arrived yet. What are you meaning about the drill? Crayons, please. :lol:


----------



## Biggylawns

@Mister Bill the convo above was talking about a grease fitting. Just saying that you can undo the the 2 screws and nut with a drill so one is not really doing anything vs loading trimmer line.

I used it today for a bit, it's awesome! You'll definitely like it.


----------



## Mister Bill

Biggylawns said:


> @Mister Bill the convo above was talking about a grease fitting. Just saying that you can undo the the 2 screws and nut with a drill so one is not really doing anything vs loading trimmer line.
> 
> I used it today for a bit, it's awesome! You'll definitely like it.


Understood. Thanks!


----------



## Ware

Also note the manual only calls for grease after every 10 hours of operation. That's a lot of trimming hours for an average size lawn.


----------



## Pamboys09

Ware said:


> drewwitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the EGO 56 have this issue?
> 
> 
> 
> I use one on an Ego - it works great. I installed it on the string trimmer head that came with the MHC1502 Trimmer + Edger Combo. Note it will only work with the Ego multi-head system or a rear motor model like the ST1534. Some models do not have a driveshaft - the electric motor is inside the trimmer head.
Click to expand...

@Ware just to confirm, your saying that the landscape blade is compatible with the Ego Power Head (PH1400)?

also will it run with the EGO Multi Head using 2.5ah ? or 5ah is a must?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POWER-Power-Head-for-EGO-Multi-Head-System-Tool-Only-PH1400/301276678


----------



## Ware

Pamboys09 said:


> @Ware just to confirm, your saying that the landscape blade is compatible with the Ego Power Head (PH1400)?
> 
> also will it run with the EGO Multi Head using 2.5ah ? or 5ah is a must?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POWER-Power-Head-for-EGO-Multi-Head-System-Tool-Only-PH1400/301276678


Yes, it will work with any of the Multi-Head series. You just need a trimmer or edger attachment to convert/attach the PRS head to.

It will run fine with the 2.5 Ah battery - just roughly half long as the 5.0 Ah battery.


----------



## Pamboys09

Ware said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware just to confirm, your saying that the landscape blade is compatible with the Ego Power Head (PH1400)?
> 
> also will it run with the EGO Multi Head using 2.5ah ? or 5ah is a must?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POWER-Power-Head-for-EGO-Multi-Head-System-Tool-Only-PH1400/301276678
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will work with any of the Multi-Head series. You just need a trimmer or edger attachment to convert/attach the PRS head to.
> 
> It will run fine with the 2.5 Ah battery - just roughly half long as the 5.0 Ah battery.
Click to expand...

Thanks @Ware , appreciate the quick response. :thumbup:


----------



## kasberjr1

Ware said:


> Pamboys09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware just to confirm, your saying that the landscape blade is compatible with the Ego Power Head (PH1400)?
> 
> also will it run with the EGO Multi Head using 2.5ah ? or 5ah is a must?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-POWER-Power-Head-for-EGO-Multi-Head-System-Tool-Only-PH1400/301276678
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will work with any of the Multi-Head series. You just need a trimmer or edger attachment to convert/attach the PRS head to.
> 
> It will run fine with the 2.5 Ah battery - just roughly half long as the 5.0 Ah battery.
Click to expand...

Does anyone know if this will work with the ST1500 EGO string trimmer?
https://egopowerplus.com/15-inch-string-trimmer/


----------



## Ware

kasberjr1 said:


> Does anyone know if this will work with the ST1500 EGO string trimmer?
> https://egopowerplus.com/15-inch-string-trimmer/


No, it has to be a rear motor Ego.


----------



## Breebz

You guys are excellent salesmen !!! I placed my order for the Power Rotary Scissors last night. Then after watching Ware's video on youtube about his Ego/Scissors mod I purchased the Ego system from Home Depot since they are having a really good sale right now. I currently have a Stihl Kombi system that I purchased in 2006 and runs great. I had been thinking the last couple of seasons to go to electric but was to lazy to do the research. Can't wait for my new toys to arrive


----------



## OState_Patriot

Home Depot has the combo on sale, but now showing 0 stock


----------



## Breebz

OState_Patriot said:


> Home Depot has the combo on sale, but now showing 0 stock


Thankfully I got my order in early this morning before they ran out of stock. I purchased the combo system. I had looked at it before but when it went on sale I decided to go ahead and purchase.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Got my order for a RS today. The 20% TLF discount is great. Thanks to the lawn forum for that :thumbup:

The people at seago international were such a pleasure to deal with. So helpful and polite.

Can't wait to install on my echo trimmer and try this out.


----------



## Ware

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Got my order for a RS today. The 20% TLF discount is great. Thanks to the lawn forum for that :thumbup:
> 
> The people at seago international were such a pleasure to deal with. So helpful and polite.
> 
> Can't wait to install on my echo trimmer and try this out.


Curious - what was the cost at 20% off?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Ware said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my order for a RS today. The 20% TLF discount is great. Thanks to the lawn forum for that :thumbup:
> 
> The people at seago international were such a pleasure to deal with. So helpful and polite.
> 
> Can't wait to install on my echo trimmer and try this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious - what was the cost at 20% off?
Click to expand...

With the discount it was $240 plus shipping which was $30 to me. Not bad when you consider R&R sells it for $345.

Only issue is I did have to pay $100 duty when it came across the border. Makes the 20% discount even the more appreciated.


----------



## Pamboys09

Got mine today too, waiting for my ego attachment to arrive..
woot woot!


----------



## Breebz

Mine is coming in today. I ordered from the site someone linked here where it is $230. No shipping or tax so it was a sweet deal. Will wait to install it once I get my new Ego system in next Sunday.


----------



## Pamboys09

Got mine today.. theres a technique for those who have issue installing the shaft to the landscape blade..

Just a quick question

On the manual it says 20cc of grease .. anyone know how to estimate 20cc? Or just go by feel??

I tried to run it today and its LOUD 😀 lol.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap

Pamboys09 said:


> Got mine today.. theres a technique for those who have issue installing the shaft to the landscape blade..
> 
> Just a quick question
> 
> On the manual it says 20cc of grease .. anyone know how to estimate 20cc? Or just go by feel??
> 
> I tried to run it today and its LOUD 😀 lol.


Don't know if you have children but the syringe that comes with children's Tylenol is 10cc 😉


----------



## Cramir

Do I have to add grease before it's first use?


----------



## Pamboys09

Cramir said:


> Do I have to add grease before it's first use?


yes


----------



## dimi

This looks great, thanks for sharing! This is the updated link to the product: https://seagointernational.com/product/power-rotary-scissors


----------



## NClawnnut78

So got mine from Sego in NC, Sales was very helpful. They applied TLF discount. Had to pay state taxes lol but I got it in two days. Installed it on my ego system. I can say it is not easy to get on. I had to grease the removable shaft to allow help to lock in place. however after I got it on and tighted down. it ran like a champ. Only thing make sure to have your battery fully charged and everynow and then check the how hot the motor is getting. The power rottary sissors gets hot, its normal. however it makes things so much eaiser and does not throw everything around. Makes it great to rake up what was cut.

I look forward to working with this tool hopefully for a long time and not burning out my ego motor lol....


----------



## rizzoa13

Ok so I'm not going to sugar coat it I did something dumb and lazy. I have a Husqvarna 536Li battery trimmer and ordered this Indech power scissors for it. What I didn't do was go take off the head before ordering, I assumed since some of the other battery trimmers worked that this would too, it definately doesn't. The trimmer has 2 wires running down the inside of the shaft to a motor on the head of the trimmer instead of your standard shaft being spun by a motor up top.

My question is does anyone know if any of the other Husqvarna battery trimmers could potentially work with it. I'm already in this battery system so would like to try to make it work even if I need to buy a different power unit for it.

I did try calling Husqvarna but they weren't picking up after a long wait. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dangerlawn

Just got mine today. Paid $230 from maverick mower supply and ordered the Maruyama grease separately for $27. Using mine with an Echo PAS 225. Mine used the 25.4 shim and square shaft adapter. I did grease it before first use but it's hard to judge the amount. I just sort of squeezed as much in there as I could. The gearbox was already greased but the blades were not. On first use it didn't spin immediately and took a few seconds to get going. I assume the grease needed to work it's way in. Now it's running fine and cutting like a champ. I absolutely love these things. The only complaint is they are LOUD and have sort of a metal slicing sound. This might be due to the grease... before next use I'm going to try and put more grease in and use some WD40 in the blades


----------



## MasterMech

rizzoa13 said:


> Ok so I'm not going to sugar coat it I did something dumb and lazy. I have a Husqvarna 536Li battery trimmer and ordered this Indech power scissors for it. What I didn't do was go take off the head before ordering, I assumed since some of the other battery trimmers worked that this would too, it definately doesn't. The trimmer has 2 wires running down the inside of the shaft to a motor on the head of the trimmer instead of your standard shaft being spun by a motor up top.
> 
> My question is does anyone know if any of the other Husqvarna battery trimmers could potentially work with it. I'm already in this battery system so would like to try to make it work even if I need to buy a different power unit for it.
> 
> I did try calling Husqvarna but they weren't picking up after a long wait. Thanks for any help!


You want the 325iLK. Also, Husqvarna has a native reciprocator style Landscape Blade (the RA850) for their muti-tool platform (as does Stihl).

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/trimmers/325ilk/967850402/

https://www.husqvarna.com/us/accessories/attachments-combi/weed-scissor-attachment-ra850/967908501/


----------



## rizzoa13

Awesome info how sure are you the 325 will work with the index's blade? I ask because the 325 looks like it disconnects half way up the shaft and the attachments click in there. Haven't seen anywhere where the heads are removable but I could be mistaken.

Since I already have the landscape blade it would be easiest to just order the 325 and throw that in it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## maverick2007

Does it work With Worx 56v trimmer?


----------



## MasterMech

rizzoa13 said:


> Awesome info how sure are you the 325 will work with the index's blade? I ask because the 325 looks like it disconnects half way up the shaft and the attachments click in there. Haven't seen anywhere where the heads are removable but I could be mistaken.
> 
> Since I already have the landscape blade it would be easiest to just order the 325 and throw that in it. Thanks a lot.


It should work. I do not own one to confirm but you should have received the necessary adapters with your PRS for both the outer tube diameter and the driveshaft spline configuration.

You will have to remove an attachment head from it's half-shaft to use the half-shaft with the rotary scissor.


----------



## Ware

maverick2007 said:


> Does it work With Worx 56v trimmer?


Does it have a driveshaft? Or is the electric motor part of the trimmer head? The electric motor is integral to the trimmer head on many of the battery units I have seen. The PRS needs a driveshaft to turn it - so it relies on a rear motor design.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Do you guys used this against your fences and foundation? I just got mine last week and used it once, but it was pretty bouncy against borders and left a light mark. I just want to make sure I'm not damaging my tool. Maybe I just have to go the other direction to go with the rotation?


----------



## Pamboys09

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Do you guys used this against your fences and foundation? I just got mine last week and used it once, but it was pretty bouncy against borders and left a light mark. I just want to make sure I'm not damaging my tool. Maybe I just have to go the other direction to go with the rotation?


Honestly I'm new to landscape blade too, and yes we are on the same boat, Whenever i hit a concrete it will bounce and left some marks..

I curious too if its normal.  :|


----------



## Ware

Pamboys09 said:


> DuncanMcDonuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys used this against your fences and foundation? I just got mine last week and used it once, but it was pretty bouncy against borders and left a light mark. I just want to make sure I'm not damaging my tool. Maybe I just have to go the other direction to go with the rotation?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I'm new to landscape blade too, and yes we are on the same boat, Whenever i hit a concrete it will bounce and left some marks..
> 
> I curious too if its normal.  :|
Click to expand...

I'm pretty rough with mine. I don't think you'll damage the tool.


----------



## thegrassisgreener

Just got mine in! Here is my first use video and also some install instructions. I'm pumped! 
https://youtu.be/8WqR2Oc9HwQ


----------



## kem5882

My Idech power rotary scissors finally came today. Set it up and gave it a very quick test run. Are these things always that loud?? My neighbors are going to hate me tomorrow when I scalp my lawn. Ha

It made me nervous at first as it was spinning very slow. But after a little bit it finally started going full speed.

Somewhat unrelated question. Scalping my Zoysia lawn to the dirt tomorrow with this bad boy. My grass is very dry and right now and in need of a good watering. It's fine to scalp it like that as long as I water it right after, correct??


----------



## RayTL

Picked up one of these from the nice folks at Seago a few weeks back:



At first, I thought I'd made a mistake, but now that my grass is growing and the blades have loosened up I love it!


----------



## JeffCar26

Excuse me if this has already been answered but do any of you lawn nuts know if this will work on my Echo PAS-225SB?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Ohhhhweeee, look what was waiting when I got home today!! Won't have time tonight or tomorrow to tinker with it unfortunately. Is anybody using this on an Echo SRM 225 and if so, do you remember what sleeve and adapter were needed?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

*Guys - I have this kind of grease already. Can I use this in the unit?*

https://www.amazon.com/Permatex-81950-Ultra-Engine-Assembly/dp/B000HBNVSK


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

DFW_Zoysia said:


> *Guys - I have this kind of grease already. Can I use this in the unit?*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Permatex-81950-Ultra-Engine-Assembly/dp/B000HBNVSK


That looks more like a fluid lube instead of grease, which is thicker. It recommends EP-0 grease. A small tube is $6 to make sure your expensive tool works properly.


----------



## Ware

I think the manual specifically calls for EP-0 grease. I would say using anything else is an "at your own risk" type deal.


----------



## Gilley11

Assembly lube is WAY different than grease, so not ok.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

OK - thanks guys! I will try and hunt a tube down of EP-0.


----------



## seebryango

JeffCar26 said:


> Excuse me if this has already been answered but do any of you lawn nuts know if this will work on my Echo PAS-225SB?


I think he installs one on an Echo in this video
[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=10&v=8WqR2Oc9HwQ&feature=emb_logo[/media]


----------



## Mister Bill

Philly_Gunner said:


> Ohhhhweeee, look what was waiting when I got home today!! Won't have time tonight or tomorrow to tinker with it unfortunately. Is anybody using this on an Echo SRM 225 and if so, do you remember what sleeve and adapter were needed?


This is the one that was backordered? If so, I am happy for you that all is well. Enjoy!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Mister Bill said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhweeee, look what was waiting when I got home today!! Won't have time tonight or tomorrow to tinker with it unfortunately. Is anybody using this on an Echo SRM 225 and if so, do you remember what sleeve and adapter were needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one that was backordered? If so, I am happy for you that all is well. Enjoy!
Click to expand...

It's not. I actually cancelled that order and found one on eBay. Only ended up being $10 more. The one from Maverick wasn't gonna be available until June 15.


----------



## Mister Bill

Philly_Gunner said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhweeee, look what was waiting when I got home today!! Won't have time tonight or tomorrow to tinker with it unfortunately. Is anybody using this on an Echo SRM 225 and if so, do you remember what sleeve and adapter were needed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one that was backordered? If so, I am happy for you that all is well. Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not. I actually cancelled that order and found one on eBay. Only ended up being $10 more. The one from Maverick wasn't gonna be available until June 15.
Click to expand...

I was surprised to learn yours was backordered for so long as someone after you also bought one and they received theirs within a couple days. Or so I am thinking. Anyhow, I'm glad to hear you were able to get one. Happy cutting!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Mister Bill said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one that was backordered? If so, I am happy for you that all is well. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. I actually cancelled that order and found one on eBay. Only ended up being $10 more. The one from Maverick wasn't gonna be available until June 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was surprised to learn yours was backordered for so long as someone after you also bought one and they received theirs within a couple days. Or so I am thinking. Anyhow, I'm glad to hear you were able to get one. Happy cutting!
Click to expand...

I noticed that too. Perhaps they utilize shipping from different warehouses for different regions...? I'm excited to get cutting, just hope I can figure out the install and that my echo is able to power them ok.


----------



## Mister Bill

Philly_Gunner said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not. I actually cancelled that order and found one on eBay. Only ended up being $10 more. The one from Maverick wasn't gonna be available until June 15.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised to learn yours was backordered for so long as someone after you also bought one and they received theirs within a couple days. Or so I am thinking. Anyhow, I'm glad to hear you were able to get one. Happy cutting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I noticed that too. Perhaps they utilize shipping from different warehouses for different regions...? I'm excited to get cutting, just hope I can figure out the install and that my echo is able to power them ok.
Click to expand...

The joys of drop shippers. :lol: The install is easy and I'm certain your echo will do just fine. But, if not, any excuse to buy a new toy is always welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## Biggylawns

So, I've been using mine for about 1.5 months now (give or take 2 weeks) as an edger (the grass on 90% of my lawn is above the concrete so I don't dig in). These things are fantastic and produce such a great cut. From the sides, the grass is so green since it's not getting torn from a typical string trimmer. Anybody on the fence should definitely buy these as it's such a huge upgrade vs a string trimmer.


----------



## wiseowl

Thank you TLF and Seago for the discount. Just bought one of these. In the few days of being new to TLF it's been an expensive week already! lol


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Biggylawns said:


> So, I've been using mine for about 1.5 months now (give or take 2 weeks) as an edger (the grass on 90% of my lawn is above the concrete so I don't dig in). These things are fantastic and produce such a great cut. From the sides, the grass is so green since it's not getting torn from a typical string trimmer. Anybody on the fence should definitely buy these as it's such a huge upgrade vs a string trimmer.


Agreed. Put mine on today, they are awesome!!


----------



## RayTL

Does anyone else's click at low speeds? It's almost like mine is catching on something at low speed and makes a click and jerks a little. But at high speed there's no issues whatsoever.


----------



## drewwitt

has anyone sharpened their blades yet? I'm getting a rough cut with mine after a season of use (and a few sand leveling jobs)


----------



## Gibby

Ordered mine on the 25th of May from Maverick, they said it won't ship until June 28th.

Does Seago let you pay with PayPal?


----------



## Mister Bill

Gibby said:


> Ordered mine on the 25th of May from Maverick, they said it won't ship until June 28th.
> 
> Does Seago let you pay with PayPal?


Are you certain Seago has them on the self to ship? Maverick is drop shipping, but if the supply is dry, no one is going to have any available to ship immediately. Furthermore, it appears Maverick, from past posts here, is giving a conservative date on shipping. Pleasantly surprised rather than sadly disappointed seems to be the projected dates given.

How does Paypal figure into the equation? For $230 shipped, I would wait. How can you beat that?


----------



## Gibby

@Mister Bill PayPal is 0% for 6 months. So $38/month and I don't need approval from the wife lol.


----------



## Guest

Same here I have a backorder ship date of 6/28 as well for the price I can wait till then


----------



## Mister Bill

Gibby said:


> @Mister Bill PayPal is 0% for 6 months. So $38/month and I don't need approval from the wife lol.


I only asked as I was thinking you knew of a special offer discount for using PP.


----------



## jrubb42

So I have a Black & Decker 40v trimmer and I was wondering if anyone knew if this model would be compatible with the rotary scissors? https://www.blackanddecker.com/products/lawn-and-garden/lawn/string-trimmers/40v-max-cordless-string-trimmer-with-powercommand/lst136

I don't think I can pay for the head and a new trimmer on top of it if this isn't compatible. So I want to make sure it works before dropping the cash on one.


----------



## Ware

jrubb42 said:


> So I have a Black & Decker 40v trimmer and I was wondering if anyone knew if this model would be compatible with the rotary scissors? https://www.blackanddecker.com/products/lawn-and-garden/lawn/string-trimmers/40v-max-cordless-string-trimmer-with-powercommand/lst136
> 
> I don't think I can pay for the head and a new trimmer on top of it if this isn't compatible. So I want to make sure it works before dropping the cash on one.


No, it must be a rear motor trimmer with a driveshaft to attach to. Many battery trimmers (like that one) put the electric motor on the trimmer head itself, so there is no driveshaft to adapt to.


----------



## jrubb42

Ware said:


> jrubb42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a Black & Decker 40v trimmer and I was wondering if anyone knew if this model would be compatible with the rotary scissors? https://www.blackanddecker.com/products/lawn-and-garden/lawn/string-trimmers/40v-max-cordless-string-trimmer-with-powercommand/lst136
> 
> I don't think I can pay for the head and a new trimmer on top of it if this isn't compatible. So I want to make sure it works before dropping the cash on one.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it must be a rear motor trimmer with a driveshaft to attach to. Many battery trimmers (like that one) put the electric motor on the trimmer head itself, so there is no driveshaft to adapt to.
Click to expand...

Dang it! Ok, thank you for the heads up. I'll keep my eyes open for a deal on a rear motor trimmer.


----------



## Gibby

Box 1 showed up of what I will be attaching the rotary scissors to.


----------



## Ware

Mister Bill said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered mine on the 25th of May from Maverick, they said it won't ship until June 28th.
> 
> Does Seago let you pay with PayPal?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you certain Seago has them on the self to ship? Maverick is drop shipping, but if the supply is dry, no one is going to have any available to ship immediately. Furthermore, it appears Maverick, from past posts here, is giving a conservative date on shipping. Pleasantly surprised rather than sadly disappointed seems to be the projected dates given.
> 
> How does Paypal figure into the equation? For $230 shipped, I would wait. How can you beat that?
Click to expand...




Nixnix42 said:


> Same here I have a backorder ship date of 6/28 as well for the price I can wait till then


*I just spoke with Seago today about another product and I inquired about availability of the Power Rotary Scissors:


The virus has obviously caused supply chain disruptions in general, but they currently have several dozen PRS heads in stock and can ship same day as long as they get your info by 3pm EST. 
They are a distributor, so they do not have an online store (i.e. you have to call in to order).
They do not accept PayPal, but do take Visa, MC, Discover and Amex.
The TLF price with the 20% discount for 2020 is $240.
Shipping is included, but only to continental U.S. addresses. Shipping to Canada can cost quite a bit more, so they cannot cover shipping costs for those orders. Canadian orders also require duties/tax/customs fees before delivery. They have seen that being around $100 for them so far.
*


----------



## seebryango

@Ware I ordered one from Seago yesterday. The lady was very nice on the phone, knew exactly what TLF discount code was all about, took my CC/shipping info. The whole process took maybe 5min. I got an invoice at the end of the day with the UPS Ground tracking number. $240 for the PRS (only taxable in NC) and $8.50 for the bottle of grease. Mine should arrive today or tomorrow since I am in GA

Overall a very pleasant process. Thanks to whoever got the code worked out. Now I have to go pick up another trimmer head attachment from my local Echo dealer to sacrifice


----------



## Ware

seebryango said:


> @Ware I ordered one from Seago yesterday. The lady was very nice on the phone, knew exactly what TLF discount code was all about, took my CC/shipping info. The whole process took maybe 5min. I got an invoice at the end of the day with the UPS Ground tracking number. $240 for the PRS (only taxable in NC) and $8.50 for the bottle of grease. Mine should arrive today or tomorrow since I am in GA
> 
> Overall a very pleasant process. Thanks to whoever got the code worked out. Now I have to go pick up another trimmer head attachment from my local Echo dealer to sacrifice


Great feedback! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meximusprime

Thank you Ware! Got mine ordered at Seago after the back order issues at Maverick.


----------



## Corky

Thank you for the discount! The woman who took my order over the phone was super helpful! Can't wait to put it to use


----------



## seebryango

@Meximusprime @Corky @Ware

I bet the lady (Kathy?) at Seago is like who the hell are all of these weird homeowners calling me all the time to order $300 lawn tools?

What do you plan to use to power the PRS?


----------



## Greendoc

@seebryango Now I am wondering what I started.


----------



## Corky

I'll be using a Ego powerhead


----------



## Meximusprime

Going to use either an Echo SRM 225 or PAS 225.


----------



## BentleyCooper

ordered mine today! I believe Kathy said it was shipping today too, so hopefully I will have it by the end of the week. thanks TLF for the 20% off!


----------



## stik

Just ordered one! It looks like it does a great job near beds and walls. I'm going to pull the string trimmer line off of my little Stihl FS56RC and install the scissors. Thanks for the discount, Kathy!


----------



## quadmasta

Cancelled with Maverick (they updated backorder date to Jul 4) and ordered with Seago. Got an extra set of blades for $296 total shipped. I should hopefully have them Monday. I'm stoked!


----------



## Meximusprime

Got mine installed and took it for a test drive. It was nice not having grass slinged everywhere or getting sand shot. Game changer for sure!


----------



## bwhitaker

I ordered one from Seago last Friday(6/12) afternoon, I think it was around 1:30pm, they shipped same day and it arrived on Tuesday(6/16). Really happy about the discount code and the free shipping!


----------



## zeus201

Just ordered some scissors to use with my Echo PAS 225. Cannot wait to get try them out!


----------



## drfous

Does the Idech rotary scissor come pre-lubricated?

I just received mine from Seago and the lube won't be here for a couple of days.

TIA!


----------



## MasterMech

drfous said:


> Does the Idech rotary scissor come pre-lubricated?
> 
> I just received mine from Seago and the lube won't be here for a couple of days.
> 
> TIA!


No, I had to pump a bunch of grease into mine before running it.


----------



## RayTL

I finally bought a string trimmer extension for my Makita LXT 36V power head to put the landscaping blade on. It runs like a champ now, so much better than on my old Echo trimmer, no more clicking at low speeds. Loving the landscape blade more and more each use.


----------



## drfous

MasterMech said:


> drfous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Idech rotary scissor come pre-lubricated?
> 
> I just received mine from Seago and the lube won't be here for a couple of days.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had to pump a bunch of grease into mine before running it.
Click to expand...

The grease came in today. Not much difference in noise (did a quick before/after).

It did take plenty of grease in the blade area. The upper section didn't take much at all.


----------



## quadmasta

drfous said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drfous said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Idech rotary scissor come pre-lubricated?
> 
> I just received mine from Seago and the lube won't be here for a couple of days.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had to pump a bunch of grease into mine before running it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The grease came in today. Not much difference in noise (did a quick before/after).
> 
> It did take plenty of grease in the blade area. The upper section didn't take much at all.
Click to expand...

Surprisingly loud, isn't it?


----------



## drfous

quadmasta said:


> drfous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I had to pump a bunch of grease into mine before running it.
> 
> 
> 
> The grease came in today. Not much difference in noise (did a quick before/after).
> 
> It did take plenty of grease in the blade area. The upper section didn't take much at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surprisingly loud, isn't it?
Click to expand...

And heavy.


----------



## Ware

The folks at Seago reached out and asked if some of you would be willing to submit a short review of the Idech Power Rotary Scissors on their website. I think they just recently added the product review feature.

https://seagointernational.com/product/power-rotary-scissors


----------



## BlakeG

Review submitted @Ware Purchased last week and my opinion on these is I wished I would have purchased sooner. The folks at Seago are awesome especially Kathy.


----------



## RayTL

Ware said:


> The folks at Seago reached out and asked if some of you would be willing to submit a short review of the Idech Power Rotary Scissors on their website. I think they just recently added the product review feature.
> 
> https://seagointernational.com/product/power-rotary-scissors


Done! :thumbup:


----------



## jhealy748

Does anybody have any tips ontrimming up against concrete borders or siding? It seems to bounce off of hard surfaces and I don't want to bend blades or anything! Other than that I love this thing!


----------



## cnet24

@jhealy748 I just position myself perpendicular (90 degree angle) against my sidewalks when I do this and have no issue with sparks or dulling the blades.


----------



## jhealy748

@cnet24 thanks! I'm guessing I must have been at a bit of an angle so it was catching it between the stationary teeth and causing the bouncing. Will try again tonight!


----------



## kichigai

Can this blade be attached to a Milwaukee 18v trimmer somehow?


----------



## Ware

kichigai said:


> Can this blade be attached to a Milwaukee 18v trimmer somehow?


Not sure. Is it a rear motor design (has a driveshaft)?

If so, you could pull the head and see if it matches up to one of the adapters included in the kit. There is a chart on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Ware

The lawn is a mess, but here is some footage of the power rotary scissors in action on my Ego 56V Multi-Head System...

https://youtu.be/OVvu94c4DNQ


----------



## Corky

Ok the PRS Came in early last week but my new ego trimmer/edger combo with 5ah battery finally came in today. Install was a breeze and had zero issues. Can't wait to put it to use later!


----------



## Ware

Congrats @Corky!


----------



## Dcg4x

What trimmer body would you guys recommend to purchase to use with this?


----------



## Lawndry List

Would it be possible to rig this up to fit the Dewalt 20V string trimmer? Link below is the foldable one that I run.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-20-Volt-Electric-Cordless-Brushless-String-Trimmer-Tool-Only-DCST922B/311471085?MERCH=REC-_-pipsem-_-205878782-_-311471085-_-N


----------



## Ware

Lawndry List said:


> Would it be possible to rig this up to fit the Dewalt 20V string trimmer? Link below is the foldable one that I run.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-20-Volt-Electric-Cordless-Brushless-String-Trimmer-Tool-Only-DCST922B/311471085?MERCH=REC-_-pipsem-_-205878782-_-311471085-_-N


No, it must be a rear motor trimmer with a driveshaft to attach to. Many battery trimmers (like that one) put the electric motor on the trimmer head itself, so there is no driveshaft to adapt to.


----------



## MasterMech

Lawndry List said:


> Would it be possible to rig this up to fit the Dewalt 20V string trimmer? Link below is the foldable one that I run.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-20-Volt-Electric-Cordless-Brushless-String-Trimmer-Tool-Only-DCST922B/311471085?MERCH=REC-_-pipsem-_-205878782-_-311471085-_-N


That's a no-go. Trimmers must be "rear motor" design. Many battery powered trimmers, like yours, have the motor mounted right on the trimming head.


----------



## MasterMech

Dcg4x said:


> What trimmer body would you guys recommend to purchase to use with this?


I really like Ware's EGo Multi-Head conversion. You could buy the multi-head system like Ware's or they make a dedicated trimmer with a rear-motor design that would work if you prefer to leave the PRS on a dedicated powerhead.


----------



## Lawndry List

Ware said:


> Lawndry List said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to rig this up to fit the Dewalt 20V string trimmer? Link below is the foldable one that I run.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-20-Volt-Electric-Cordless-Brushless-String-Trimmer-Tool-Only-DCST922B/311471085?MERCH=REC-_-pipsem-_-205878782-_-311471085-_-N
> 
> 
> 
> No, it must be a rear motor trimmer with a driveshaft to attach to. Many battery trimmers (like that one) put the electric motor on the trimmer head itself, so there is no driveshaft to adapt to.
Click to expand...

That's what I assumed, guess I'll have to switch over to the Ego like you've got! Milwaukee does have nice attachment options. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Tonyh119

Anyone use this to edge sidewalks and driveways? Does it come out as clean as a dedicated edger?


----------



## Gilley11

Its not an edger, use a real edger for edging. This is a replacement for a string trimmer. Super clean cuts, keeps scalping to a bare minimum and it doesn't send debris flying all over the place for you to clean up.


----------



## Mister Bill

Gilley11 said:


> Its not an edger, use a real edger for edging. This is a replacement for a string trimmer. Super clean cuts, keeps scalping to a bare minimum and it doesn't send debris flying all over the place for you to clean up.


What ^^^he^^^ said.


----------



## Cavan806

Pretty excited to start putting this to work later today. Ordered late on Monday and received yesterday. Kathy was great and made ordering super easy.


----------



## Gibby

Maverick updated backorder to end of July. Called and ordered from Seago on Thursday, was delivered Friday. Filled with grease and was very easy to put on. However it wouldn't spin at all. Let it sit in the hot garage over night, worked with no issues this morning even at half throttle.


----------



## Saints

Gibby said:


> Maverick updated backorder to end of July. Called and ordered from Seago on Thursday, was delivered Friday. Filled with grease and was very easy to put on. However it wouldn't spin at all. Let it sit in the hot garage over night, worked with no issues this morning even at half throttle.


I ordered from Maverick a few days ago and didn't realize they were still out of stock. What was the price difference between them and Seago?


----------



## Guest

Don't order from Maverick I've canceled my back order finally and will be ordering from sego..lesson learned


----------



## dicko1

Does anyone have any experience putting it on an Echo SRM280 trimmer?

Mine arrived yesterday and I'm at a loss on how to bolt it onto the shaft. There seem to be two screws. One screw tightens the clamp around the shaft to hold it tightly in place, the other screw wants to go into a hole in the shaft to act as a failsafe to keep the PRS from falling off the end of the shaft. The problem is that the hole in the shaft and the screw in the PRS are 90 degrees out of alignment. If I rotate the PRS so the screw mates with the hole, the PRS head stands vertical instead of horizontal when lying on the ground and the handle has to be rotated 90 degrees to match the PRS.

Is this normal?


----------



## Ware

****o1 said:


> Does anyone have any experience putting it on an Echo SRM280 trimmer?
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday and I'm at a loss on how to bolt it onto the shaft. There seem to be two screws. One screw tightens the clamp around the shaft to hold it tightly in place, the other screw wants to go into a hole in the shaft to act as a failsafe to keep the PRS from falling off the end of the shaft. The problem is that the hole in the shaft and the screw in the PRS are 90 degrees out of alignment. If I rotate the PRS so the screw mates with the hole, the PRS head stands vertical instead of horizontal when lying on the ground and the handle has to be rotated 90 degrees to match the PRS.
> 
> Is this normal?


Sounds like you have two options - either just tighten the set screw against the outer shaft, or mark/drill a new hole in the outer shaft where it needs to be. Either should work fine.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

****o1 said:


> Does anyone have any experience putting it on an Echo SRM280 trimmer?
> 
> Mine arrived yesterday and I'm at a loss on how to bolt it onto the shaft. There seem to be two screws. One screw tightens the clamp around the shaft to hold it tightly in place, the other screw wants to go into a hole in the shaft to act as a failsafe to keep the PRS from falling off the end of the shaft. The problem is that the hole in the shaft and the screw in the PRS are 90 degrees out of alignment. If I rotate the PRS so the screw mates with the hole, the PRS head stands vertical instead of horizontal when lying on the ground and the handle has to be rotated 90 degrees to match the PRS.
> 
> Is this normal?


I installed it on my echo trimmer and had the same issue as you. I eventually just tightened the set screw on the shaft like ware said. It has worked just fine for me and hasn't shifted at all.


----------



## g-man

@Tonyh119 I do use mine to edge. I hold it sideways and walk backwards with the arms not moving. It works pretty good. Yes it can wear the blades more, but it is a wear part.


----------



## Gibby

Saints said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maverick updated backorder to end of July. Called and ordered from Seago on Thursday, was delivered Friday. Filled with grease and was very easy to put on. However it wouldn't spin at all. Let it sit in the hot garage over night, worked with no issues this morning even at half throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered from Maverick a few days ago and didn't realize they were still out of stock. What was the price difference between them and Seago?
Click to expand...

Difference was like $2


----------



## Saints

Gibby said:


> Saints said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maverick updated backorder to end of July. Called and ordered from Seago on Thursday, was delivered Friday. Filled with grease and was very easy to put on. However it wouldn't spin at all. Let it sit in the hot garage over night, worked with no issues this morning even at half throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered from Maverick a few days ago and didn't realize they were still out of stock. What was the price difference between them and Seago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Difference was like $2
Click to expand...

Thanks I cancelled with Maverick and ordered from Seago. Kathy was awesome to work with!


----------



## Bean4Me

Just placed my order with Kathy. She was super helpful and great to work with.


----------



## JayGo

At $240, I think I'm going to take the plunge.

Question: seeing some folks mention grease, do the PRS's come with some? If not, which grease should I buy?


----------



## Bean4Me

JayGo said:


> At $240, I think I'm going to take the plunge.
> 
> Question: seeing some folks mention grease, do the PRS's come with some? If not, which grease should I buy?


I bought the tube of grease they sell. it was $8.50 a little steep but since you're supposed to grease it up before first use I figured I'd buy this for now so I can get going. I'll figure out if i have the right grease at home later and where to get some more later.


----------



## IlliniFaninTX

A couple of quick questions for you knowledgeable folks. 
- Will the the PRS work with the Ryobi 40V brush-less system (i.e. does the power head have enough power)? 
-Also, does it have to be installed on a string trimmer head / shaft or can it replace a stick edger attachment?
- Lastly, much of my trimming is around mossy boulders that border flower beds. With the uneven edges and surfaces of the boulders, will the PRS work well for this application or will I still need to use my string trimmer?

Thanks.


----------



## Mister Bill

Nixnix42 said:


> Don't order from Maverick I've canceled my back order finally and will be ordering from sego..lesson learned


Don't be so quick to throw Maverick under the bus just yet. Before they started selling the PRS, the other places everyone is raving about were $100 higher. It could be, if not for Maverick, the price would still be much higher than it is currently. It wouldn't surprise me if the supply issue Maverick is having isn't retribution from the distributors for lowering the price so drastically and caught them off guard, hence, all the back orders being pushed out further. Regardless, the original price was obviously heavily inflated and vendors like Maverick apparently forced the competition to lower theirs to within reason. Price gouging is not cool.


----------



## Guest

Yes I'm grateful for the price reduction due to competition got my order in 2 days &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Bean4Me

Just out of curiosity, what did they used to ask for these?


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Bean4Me said:


> Just out of curiosity, what did they used to ask for these?


I think R&R retailed about $340 and Seago would sell to TLF members for $290.


----------



## Hapa512

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> Bean4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what did they used to ask for these?
> 
> 
> 
> I think R&R retailed about $340 and Seago would sell to TLF members for $290.
Click to expand...

I just ordered mine yesterday and paid $248.50 including shipping and also tube of lube. Apparently Astroglide doesn't work, so I had to buy their stuff....LOL Just kidding.

I'm pretty stoked. I'll get it on Saturday.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

@Hapa512 Yep, Maverick really lowered the price on these. I paid $230 for it back in May and bought the EP-0 grease for another $8. I didn't want to buy another tool, but I couldn't pass up on that price and I was getting annoyed with my string trimmer scalping chunks unless I took small shavings. Kinda glad I did looking back now.


----------



## Saints

Mister Bill said:


> Nixnix42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't order from Maverick I've canceled my back order finally and will be ordering from sego..lesson learned
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so quick to throw Maverick under the bus just yet. Before they started selling the PRS, the other places everyone is raving about were $100 higher. It could be, if not for Maverick, the price would still be much higher than it is currently. It wouldn't surprise me if the supply issue Maverick is having isn't retribution from the distributors for lowering the price so drastically and caught them off guard, hence, all the back orders being pushed out further. Regardless, the original price was obviously heavily inflated and vendors like Maverick apparently forced the competition to lower theirs to within reason. Price gouging is not cool.
Click to expand...

Maverick was great as I originally ordered from them and got my bottle of grease in 2 days. It's just that they didn't have the prs is stock so I canceled and ordered from Seago, but I wouldn't hesitate ordering from Maverick again.


----------



## Hapa512

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> @Hapa512 Yep, Maverick really lowered the price on these. I paid $230 for it back in May and bought the EP-0 grease for another $8. I didn't want to buy another tool, but I couldn't pass up on that price and I was getting annoyed with my string trimmer scalping chunks unless I took small shavings. Kinda glad I did looking back now.


@DuncanMcDonuts I totally get it ! I'm horrible at using a string trimmer and its my least favorite part of doing the yard. I only wish that my edger skills were as good as my trimming. Hopefully this head unit will help. I keep my lawn at just a tad over .50


----------



## Drewcati

Another happy customer here. Ordered my PRS directly from Seago Int. and easily connected to my 80V Kobalt shaft driven trimmer. No battery life or performance issues. Extremely happy with the purchase. Will never go back to a string trimmer.


----------



## Ware

Drewcati said:


> Another happy customer here. Ordered my PRS directly from Seago Int. and easily connected to my 80V Kobalt shaft driven trimmer. No battery life or performance issues. Extremely happy with the purchase. Will never go back to a string trimmer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## JRS 9572

How often do you all check to add grease to the rotary scissors? Got mine for father's day. Filled it then with Maryama grease I got off of Amazon. Have used it maybe 4 times since. 20 minutes a use. Have extra grease.

Also should the blades be sprayed with lubricant each time after use? I cannot remember the name of the spray lubricant I purchased, but it's the stuff some of you use with the white and orange label on the can.


----------



## Ware

Grease intervals:


----------



## Bean4Me

Do you guys have experience with the other blades they offer for this?

Can you sharpen the blades or do you just toss and get new ones? How often are you guys have to sharpen/replace?


----------



## JRS 9572

sounds like one or two more uses @Ware and I should grease it again. Thanks for the help. I had my manual, but someone in my house discarded it. Booooooo!


----------



## Mightyquinn

Just FYI, I found this EP-0 Grease on Amazon and it's much cheaper than anything else I have found. It's a 4 oz. tube.


----------



## IlliniFaninTX

Ordered mine on Friday of last week. Got them today. Easy install on my Ryobi 40V string trimmer. Greased it up and away we went. Even got my 20 year old daughter to take a spin. So far a big thumbs up.


----------



## Bean4Me

Used mine for the first time today. It was alot heavier than I anticipated so I'm going to have to relearn my trimming. I'm not reel low yet so I also had to keep the head off the ground to match my 2" hoc. I def don't miss having grass slung all over my shoes and legs.


----------



## Tajik

Sorry if I have missed it in this thread, I have a Pas-2620 and was wondering if it was compatible with the power rotary scissors?


----------



## Bean4Me

Tajik said:


> Sorry if I have missed it in this thread, I have a Pas-2620 and was wondering if it was compatible with the power rotary scissors?


Probably, you'll just have to take the head off the string trimmer attachment.


----------



## Ware

Bump.

Reminder that you can buy these direct for about $240 with the TLF discount.

:thumbup:


----------



## bigmks

I'm sure its in the post somewhere. So do we basically call seago? I'm planning on getting one ASAP.


----------



## Ware

bigmks said:


> I'm sure its in the post somewhere. So do we basically call seago? I'm planning on getting one ASAP.


Yes, they do not have a web store. You must call in to order - Kathy will take your info. Be sure to mention TLF to get the discounted price. It should be pretty painless.

I think some here have reported they will throw in a tube of grease for an extra $8-9. I would probably do that.


----------



## MikeT

How are you cutting the inside corners around concrete sidewalks and driveways? Do you still use a string trimmer for those? I can't imagine the rounded rotary would work well for that.


----------



## Ware

MikeT said:


> How are you cutting the inside corners around concrete sidewalks and driveways? Do you still use a string trimmer for those? I can't imagine the rounded rotary would work well for that.


There are some tricks you can use to wiggle it into a corner. I do not use a string trimmer at all on my lawn.

The place that probably gives me the most fits is the inside corner of a 4" privacy fence post and the pickets. But if there is even a small gap between the bottom of the picket and the ground, you can get the PRS under the fence to trim into the corner.


----------



## JRS 9572

Tajik said:


> Sorry if I have missed it in this thread, I have a Pas-2620 and was wondering if it was compatible with the power rotary scissors?


I have the PAS 2620. I ordered another string trimmer attachment. Took the trimmer head off of it, and put the rotary scissor head on. It's worked like a champ. I ordered another attachment since I wanted to keep my string trimmer for other uses around the property.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

MikeT said:


> How are you cutting the inside corners around concrete sidewalks and driveways? Do you still use a string trimmer for those? I can't imagine the rounded rotary would work well for that.


I use my string trimmer maybe once a month to clean up whatever the PRS struggles with. Corners, stragglers against the foundation/fence, and mulch beds because I don't want to ding up the blades on thick mulch.


----------



## Socalmisfit712

Got mine last week put it on today, works good no more string for me. Doesn't get wadded up in the grass wonderful. I did order another lower shaft for the husky and will put the string power head back on that in case I want to go out and weed the yard. Just seems like it drags pretty hard, I checked the grease spots and they were all full might try to pack some more in there. Put some dry lube on the blades in hopes it helped, noticed a tiny difference. Kathy from seago is first class, tell her about the forum, and I got it shipped with a bottle of grease for right at 250$.

The head does get hot after use so be careful if you touch it directly after. It is worth it if you want to invest in another tool for the grass. Cuts beautifully, I am very happy with the purchase. Running it on my Husqvarna 128 ld so it now is just another attachment.


----------



## Mister Bill

MikeT said:


> How are you cutting the inside corners around concrete sidewalks and driveways? Do you still use a string trimmer for those? I can't imagine the rounded rotary would work well for that.


I have two small areas where the PRS will not fit. For those areas, I use this.

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/hedge-trimmers/battery-hedge-trimmers/hsa25/


----------



## Mister Bill

I notice a lot of you mentioning injecting the gear case and blade housing completely full of grease. Overfilling is a no no on any type of gear box. Just a friendly heads up. :thumbup:


----------



## Hapa512

Just in case someone was wondering?? I bought an EGO edger after I bought a EGO stand alone trimmer. I then decided to buy the Rotary Scissors but needed the trimmer attachment or maybe the edger attachment? I bought the edger attachment being it was only $119.00 and it works perfect ! It was a crap shoot but I'm pretty happy that it works perfect. I wold suggest that you use locktite on the horizontal screw.

Anyone need an edger attachment ? LOL


----------



## Ware

Hapa512 said:


> ...Anyone need an edger attachment ? LOL


PM inbound.


----------



## Ganny

Hi, I'm selling mine that I bought direct from Seago in 2018. If interested in buying used at a discount PM me. Thanks


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Hapa512 said:


> Just in case someone was wondering?? I bought an EGO edger after I bought a EGO stand alone trimmer. I then decided to buy the Rotary Scissors but needed the trimmer attachment or maybe the edger attachment? I bought the edger attachment being it was only $119.00 and it works perfect ! It was a crap shoot but I'm pretty happy that it works perfect. I wold suggest that you use locktite on the horizontal screw.
> 
> Anyone need an edger attachment ? LOL


Im probably doing this tomorrow. I have the original edger with the motor built into the head unfortunately.


----------



## Saints

Hapa512 said:


> Just in case someone was wondering?? I bought an EGO edger after I bought a EGO stand alone trimmer. I then decided to buy the Rotary Scissors but needed the trimmer attachment or maybe the edger attachment? I bought the edger attachment being it was only $119.00 and it works perfect ! It was a crap shoot but I'm pretty happy that it works perfect. I wold suggest that you use locktite on the horizontal screw.
> 
> Anyone need an edger attachment ? LOL


Thanks for the heads up. I've been wanting to buy another trimmer attachment to keep line on one. I was able to pick up the edger tool only kit for $129 at HD. Now I will also have two power heads so even better.


----------



## DFWLawnNut

Hapa512 said:


> Just in case someone was wondering?? I bought an EGO edger after I bought a EGO stand alone trimmer. I then decided to buy the Rotary Scissors but needed the trimmer attachment or maybe the edger attachment? I bought the edger attachment being it was only $119.00 and it works perfect ! It was a crap shoot but I'm pretty happy that it works perfect. I wold suggest that you use locktite on the horizontal screw.
> 
> Anyone need an edger attachment ? LOL


I just picked up the powerhead and edger combo for $99(no battery) lol Crazy that the edger attachment by itself is $119.  So now I have an extra power head too.


----------



## Hapa512

DFWLawnNut said:


> Hapa512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case someone was wondering?? I bought an EGO edger after I bought a EGO stand alone trimmer. I then decided to buy the Rotary Scissors but needed the trimmer attachment or maybe the edger attachment? I bought the edger attachment being it was only $119.00 and it works perfect ! It was a crap shoot but I'm pretty happy that it works perfect. I wold suggest that you use locktite on the horizontal screw.
> 
> Anyone need an edger attachment ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up the powerhead and edger combo for $99(no battery) lol Crazy that the edger attachment by itself is $119. So now I have an extra power head too.
Click to expand...

That was an awesome deal !! I wish I could have bought and paid that price that instead...LOL


----------



## Tmank87

Hapa512 said:


> DFWLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hapa512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case someone was wondering?? I bought an EGO edger after I bought a EGO stand alone trimmer. I then decided to buy the Rotary Scissors but needed the trimmer attachment or maybe the edger attachment? I bought the edger attachment being it was only $119.00 and it works perfect ! It was a crap shoot but I'm pretty happy that it works perfect. I wold suggest that you use locktite on the horizontal screw.
> 
> Anyone need an edger attachment ? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up the powerhead and edger combo for $99(no battery) lol Crazy that the edger attachment by itself is $119. So now I have an extra power head too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was an awesome deal !! I wish I could have bought and paid that price that instead...LOL
Click to expand...

I just did the same thing. Sweet deal. Works just as well as with my Kombi


----------



## JayGo

DFWLawnNut said:


> I just picked up the powerhead and edger combo for $99(no battery) lol Crazy that the edger attachment by itself is $119. So now I have an extra power head too.


@DFWLawnNut, can I ask where you got that price from. I'm wanting to keep my current string trimmer and edger, so I will be needing an attachment for my rotary scissors. I don't need another power head, but if it's cheaper to get an attachment like that, so be it.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

@JayGo Home Depot reduced the price to $99. It was online for a while but I think it's in store only now. I picked one up in Cedar Park for a spare power head. Want to split the price with me for the attachment?


----------



## DFWLawnNut

JayGo said:


> DFWLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up the powerhead and edger combo for $99(no battery) lol Crazy that the edger attachment by itself is $119. So now I have an extra power head too.
> 
> 
> 
> @DFWLawnNut, can I ask where you got that price from. I'm wanting to keep my current string trimmer and edger, so I will be needing an attachment for my rotary scissors. I don't need another power head, but if it's cheaper to get an attachment like that, so be it.
Click to expand...

Yep Home Depot.


----------



## JayGo

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> @JayGo Home Depot reduced the price to $99. It was online for a while but I think it's in store only now. I picked one up in Cedar Park for a spare power head. Want to split the price with me for the attachment?


You dont need the attachment at all? If not, yes, I'll split it with you. I just need something to mount the rotary scissors to.


----------



## Hapa512

Well it like this will be the tread to come to if anybody needs any spare parts for an EGO attachment....LOL


----------



## Grassoholic

RayTL said:


> I finally bought a string trimmer extension for my Makita LXT 36V power head to put the landscaping blade on. It runs like a champ now, so much better than on my old Echo trimmer, no more clicking at low speeds. Loving the landscape blade more and more each use.


I'm considering adapting one of these for my Makita XUX01Z. @RayTL - how's yours working out for you? Will 36V be enough for the optional 11" oversize blade kit?


----------



## RayTL

Hey @Grassoholic , my 36V Makita seems to have plenty of power for the standard blade and works great. I usually only use the first power setting. I assume it'd handle the larger blade as well.


----------



## Grassoholic

Thx for the quick reply and affirmation :thumbup: I emailed [email protected] to see if the 20% discount and free shipping's still applicable.


----------



## Ware

Grassoholic said:


> Thx for the quick reply and affirmation :thumbup: I emailed [email protected] to see if the 20% discount and free shipping's still applicable.


You misspelled Seago. It is still applicable.


----------



## Di3soft

Can confirm it is, they just got a shipment in and mine will be arriving today


----------



## Grassoholic

Whoops, typo in the post thx @Ware but great to hear the deal's still valid @Di3soft :thumbup:


----------



## TheGBKid

First post on the forum after having lurked for a bit.

This tool is a 100% game changer. Can't believe after 40 years of mowing/weedeating lawns that I'd never seen something like this. As I've just taken up the process of using a reel mower - 2014 Toro GM1600- I wanted something to do the trimming that matched. My Echo string trimmer either was too high, or I scalped the bejesus out of the lawn.

Along comes this thread, and whammo - a perfect fit. Kathy was one of the best customer service reps I've engaged in a long time as was very apologetic about the time it took for mine to arrive. It showed up Friday evening and I used it within minutes of unboxing (after I added some grease per the posts here) and even my wife was astounded.

No grass on my shins, no scalp marks. It does get hot, so please don't store it immediately next to anything flammable/meltable. Otherwise, top notch piece of equipment. Thanks to TLF for the idea and discount.


----------



## Ware

TheGBKid said:


> First post on the forum after having lurked for a bit.
> 
> This tool is a 100% game changer. Can't believe after 40 years of mowing/weedeating lawns that I'd never seen something like this. As I've just taken up the process of using a reel mower - 2014 Toro GM1600- I wanted something to do the trimming that matched. My Echo string trimmer either was too high, or I scalped the bejesus out of the lawn.
> 
> Along comes this thread, and whammo - a perfect fit. Kathy was one of the best customer service reps I've engaged in a long time as was very apologetic about the time it took for mine to arrive. It showed up Friday evening and I used it within minutes of unboxing (after I added some grease per the posts here) and even my wife was astounded.
> 
> No grass on my shins, no scalp marks. It does get hot, so please don't store it immediately next to anything flammable/meltable. Otherwise, top notch piece of equipment. Thanks to TLF for the idea and discount.


Awesome first post! Welcome to TLF!


----------



## sfairchild

@Ware thanks for setting up the discount. I just ordered one from Seago


----------



## Ware

sfairchild said:


> @Ware thanks for setting up the discount. I just ordered one from Seago


Glad to pass along the savings :thumbup:


----------



## bp2878

Yeah, that $60 discount is nice. Made my TLF donation with the money I saved. Waiting patiently for mine to come in the mail. Hoping I can find an echo pas attachment end to put it on.


----------



## bulldog5

What is everyone using this on? I just got mine today and thought it would be fine on my Milwaukee M18, and its not. constantly stops. looking for ideas on what trimmer are confirmed good to work with the power rotary scissors.


----------



## JayGo

For anyone contemplating getting one of these, I would strongly recommend you jump on this discounted price. It is a pretty awesome little thing. I am blown away by how much easier edging is (horizontally AND vertically).

Editing to add that I installed mine on the Ego edging attachment.

Thanks, @Ware for hooking up the discount. 🙌
And thanks, @DuncanMcDonuts, for splitting the Ego head/attachment with me. 👍🏻


----------



## Ware

bulldog5 said:


> What is everyone using this on? I just got mine today and thought it would be fine on my Milwaukee M18, and its not. constantly stops. looking for ideas on what trimmer are confirmed good to work with the power rotary scissors.


I can confirm it works with the Ego Multi-Head System. I have been using it on the Ego for over 2 years now.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

Could you possibly add zirk fittings to this to make greasing easier?


----------



## Mister Bill

STRES said:


> Could you possibly add zirk fittings to this to make greasing easier?


It would be difficult to measure how much grease is being added, or whether it even needs grease unless you removed the zerk fitting, which then defeats the purpose. Over filling a gear box is almost as bad as running a unit low on grease. This applies to all machinery.


----------



## Sinclair

It looks like a great tool, but for what it is, I'm having a hard time getting past the price tag.

If the manufacturing cost is more than $50USD I would be shocked.


----------



## Ware

Sinclair said:


> It looks like a great tool, but for what it is, I'm having a hard time getting past the price tag.
> 
> If the manufacturing cost is more than $50USD I would be shocked.


Everyone has different priorities, but after using one for the last 4-5 years, I would gladly pay twice the price for what it does. :thumbup:


----------



## Sinclair

Ware said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a great tool, but for what it is, I'm having a hard time getting past the price tag.
> 
> If the manufacturing cost is more than $50USD I would be shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has different priorities, but after using one for the last 4-5 years, I would gladly pay twice the price for what it does. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong...I'm probably going to buy one! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpeedNess

Sinclair said:


> It looks like a great tool, but for what it is, I'm having a hard time getting past the price tag.
> 
> If the manufacturing cost is more than $50USD I would be shocked.


With it being a niche tool, it probably means low volume sales. This is a fairly complex piece, i see cast and stamped pieces which require expensive tooling up front. I believe it is fair price at $300 and better yet at the discounted rate you get for being part of TLF.


----------



## bulldog5

Ware said:


> bulldog5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone using this on? I just got mine today and thought it would be fine on my Milwaukee M18, and its not. constantly stops. looking for ideas on what trimmer are confirmed good to work with the power rotary scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm it works with the Ego Multi-Head System. I have been using it on the Ego for over 2 years now.
Click to expand...

How long does the EGO and the PRS last on the 2.5 battery? Trying to get an idea of how much $$ i'm going to be investing on a new platform, I already have dewalt and M18 batteries ugh.


----------



## JayGo

bulldog5 said:


> How long does the EGO and the PRS last on the 2.5 battery? Trying to get an idea of how much $$ i'm going to be investing on a new platform, I already have dewalt and M18 batteries ugh.


I have ~5,500 sq ft of lawn with the typical edging duties (edging along the fence, flower beds, tree borders, and around the foundation of the house).
I can probably do that twice on one charge with the 2.5 amp battery. Never actually tried to see how long the battery lasts from full charge to depleted.
But I do my neighbors lawn of similar size and sometimes I run out just as I'm finishing the edging.


----------



## thangkhungdien

I have Kobalt 80v trimmer. Not sure If anyone can use it on Kobalt one.


----------



## Deltahedge

I'll be using this on an EGO with 5 amp hour battery. Do the 9" and 11" versions use the same attachment? Meaning, could I switch between 9" and 11" blades as they wear out? or is it a different hub? Has anyone used 11" blades with the EGO?


----------



## Ware

bulldog5 said:


> How long does the EGO and the PRS last on the 2.5 battery? Trying to get an idea of how much $$ i'm going to be investing on a new platform, I already have dewalt and M18 batteries ugh.


I touch on that in the second video. I can do all my trimming, edging and blowing on one 5Ah battery charge.


----------



## Ware

thangkhungdien said:


> I have Kobalt 80v trimmer. Not sure If anyone can use it on Kobalt one.





Drewcati said:


> Another happy customer here. Ordered my PRS directly from Seago Int. and easily connected to my 80V Kobalt shaft driven trimmer. No battery life or performance issues. Extremely happy with the purchase. Will never go back to a string trimmer.


----------



## Ware

jspearm1983 said:


> I'll be using this on an EGO with 5 amp hour battery. Do the 9" and 11" versions use the same attachment? Meaning, could I switch between 9" and 11" blades as they wear out? or is it a different hub? Has anyone used 11" blades with the EGO?


The blade sizes are interchangeable.


----------



## thangkhungdien

Ware said:


> thangkhungdien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Kobalt 80v trimmer. Not sure If anyone can use it on Kobalt one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drewcati said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another happy customer here. Ordered my PRS directly from Seago Int. and easily connected to my 80V Kobalt shaft driven trimmer. No battery life or performance issues. Extremely happy with the purchase. Will never go back to a string trimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks @Ware


----------



## itsmejson

JayGo said:


> For anyone contemplating getting one of these, I would strongly recommend you jump on this discounted price. It is a pretty awesome little thing. I am blown away by how much easier edging is (horizontally AND vertically).
> 
> Editing to add that I installed mine on the Ego edging attachment.
> 
> Thanks, @Ware for hooking up the discount. 🙌
> And thanks, @DuncanMcDonuts, for splitting the Ego head/attachment with me. 👍🏻


Hi,

New to the forum and just received my LB today from Seago and had a tough time fitting it on my ego edger attachment but I think I've got it on as best as I could.

When I first installed it the multi head and LB were not aligned since I originally rotated the LB to line up with hole with the side bolt.

I then loosened the LB so I could rotate it & line it up with the multi head. Once that was done I ran into an issue where the attachment would not click into the multi head.

After some trial and error I found if I pushed the attachment pole too far into the LB then it would not have enough clearance to click into the multi head.

Did you find this was the case when you fitted the LB into the edger attachment pole?

Thx!


----------



## bp2878

These are sweet!


----------



## blaw

Has anyone fit this on a Greenworks 60v trimmer? Model ST60B01 to be exact? Want this to upgrade my trimmer but haven't seen any videos of anyone using this on a Greenworks.


----------



## JayGo

itsmejson said:


> New to the forum and just received my LB today from Seago and had a tough time fitting it on my ego edger attachment but I think I've got it on as best as I could.
> 
> When I first installed it the multi head and LB were not aligned since I originally rotated the LB to line up with hole with the side bolt.
> 
> I then loosened the LB so I could rotate it & line it up with the multi head. Once that was done I ran into an issue where the attachment would not click into the multi head.
> 
> After some trial and error I found if I pushed the attachment pole too far into the LB then it would not have enough clearance to click into the multi head.
> 
> Did you find this was the case when you fitted the LB into the edger attachment pole?
> 
> Thx!


Because I installed mine on the edging attachment, my only "hiccup" was having to turn the rotary scissors a quarter turn clockwise on the shaft so that it would sit horizontally. If I installed it to fit the hex bolt into the hole on the attachment shaft, then the rotary scissors would be vertical because of the white nylon fitting on the opposite end of the attachment shaft that guides the attachment shaft onto the power head shaft.

All that to say, I simply rotated the rotary scissors and screwed in the hex bolt down tight so it would at least hold it in rotary scissors in place. I'll eventually drill a new hole into the attachment shaft so that it secures the rotary scissors in place.


----------



## itsmejson

JayGo said:


> itsmejson said:
> 
> 
> 
> New to the forum and just received my LB today from Seago and had a tough time fitting it on my ego edger attachment but I think I've got it on as best as I could.
> 
> When I first installed it the multi head and LB were not aligned since I originally rotated the LB to line up with hole with the side bolt.
> 
> I then loosened the LB so I could rotate it & line it up with the multi head. Once that was done I ran into an issue where the attachment would not click into the multi head.
> 
> After some trial and error I found if I pushed the attachment pole too far into the LB then it would not have enough clearance to click into the multi head.
> 
> Did you find this was the case when you fitted the LB into the edger attachment pole?
> 
> Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> Because I installed mine on the edging attachment, my only "hiccup" was having to turn the rotary scissors a quarter turn clockwise on the shaft so that it would sit horizontally. If I installed it to fit the hex bolt into the hole on the attachment shaft, then the rotary scissors would be vertical because of the white nylon fitting on the opposite end of the attachment shaft that guides the attachment shaft onto the power head shaft.
> 
> All that to say, I simply rotated the rotary scissors and screwed in the hex bolt down tight so it would at least hold it in rotary scissors in place. I'll eventually drill a new hole into the attachment shaft so that it secures the rotary scissors in place.
Click to expand...

Awesome thank you for confirming your experience since that is what I had to do as well!


----------



## cutigers08

Just ordered these from Seago. Absolutely amazing customer service. If UPS doesn't drag their feet I should have them tomorrow!


----------



## Zcape35

PRS are on their way!!!


----------



## Deltahedge

I got my PRS a couple weeks ago and I'm very impressed. I'm not going to lie it seems like an expensive upgrade at first, but after using it, I would have paid even more for. The online videos and reviews, as great as they are, can't do justice to what a pleasure it is to use. It installed into my EGO system in about 5 minutes.

I don't think that I'm in the minority here when I say that mowing the yard is near the top of my favorite things list, while at the same time hating using a string trimmer. I actually look forward to using the PRS.


----------



## bp2878

jspearm1983 said:


> I got my PRS a couple weeks ago and I'm very impressed. I'm not going to lie it seems like an expensive upgrade at first, but after using it, I would have paid even more for. The online videos and reviews, as great as they are, can't do justice to what a pleasure it is to use. It installed into my EGO system in about 5 minutes.
> 
> I don't think that I'm in the minority here when I say that mowing the yard is near the top of my favorite things list, while at the same time hating using a string trimmer. I actually look forward to using the PRS.


I use to get furious after putting so much time making the lawn look nice, only for the string trimmer to beat up the edges and them look bad. The scissors fixed that problem for me as well. Expensive but worth it.

I see people on here talking about how well they work as an edger too, but I'm not putting mine in the dirt. Can't imagine that would be good for the blades.


----------



## JerseyGreens

You guys had to call to order from Seago right? Just making sure I'm not missing something on their website. Doesn't look like there is a way to order online. Thanks!


----------



## Ware

JerseyGreens said:


> You guys had to call to order from Seago right? Just making sure I'm not missing something on their website. Doesn't look like there is a way to order online. Thanks!


Correct. They are a distributor. No web store.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ware said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys had to call to order from Seago right? Just making sure I'm not missing something on their website. Doesn't look like there is a way to order online. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. They are a distributor. No web store.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you again @Ware - PRS en route!


----------



## Deltahedge

bp2878 said:


> I see people on here talking about how well they work as an edger too, but I'm not putting mine in the dirt. Can't imagine that would be good for the blades.


Yeah, I'm sure they work well as an edger. I already have the EGO edger attachment, so I don't plan on using the PRS that way. However, I guess if you were making a decision between using the PRS for everything, or buying a new dedicated edger in addition to the buying a PRS, I would think it makes sense to use the PRS for everything instead of having two tools.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces

Just want to add that I bought this through Seago with the TLF discount and have already installed it and used it once. This thing is [email protected]$$! It's like the feeling of moving from rotary to reel, only for your trimmer. No rogue clippings or dirt being flung everywhere, no accidental string hooking deep and cutting too much off, just a nice clean cut.

And the customer service over the phone was great when I ordered.


----------



## Awar

Does the PRS work with ALL Ego 56V trimmers? I have an EGO trimmer with the carbon fiber shaft but it's not the multi-attachment type... Not sure of the exact model no.

There's also a like-new model no. ST1521S on the FB marketplace near me, which appears to be same as the one I have. Does the PRS fit this:

EGO	Reconditioned 15 in. 56V Lith-Ion Cordless Powerload Carbon Fiber Shaft String Trimmer, 2.5Ah Battery & Charger Included
https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-Reconditioned-15-in-56V-Lith-Ion-Cordless-Powerload-Carbon-Fiber-Shaft-String-Trimmer-2-5Ah-Battery-Charger-Included-ST1521S-FC/305337325


----------



## bigmks

Just received my new PRS which sleeve is the correct fit for a stihl fs 91. My caliper battery just died on me!!


----------



## JBS

I purchased the rotary scissors about 2 months ago to go on my Ego multi tool and it works great but I really suck at using it and would be happy to sell it to someone that wants one. I think I have used it 3 times in total. Feel free to PM me if interested.


----------



## sangheili

I am sure its been discussed before, but what is the approx HoC with these if you rest the bottom on the ground? I am curious if they will lazily match my reel HoC.


----------



## Di3soft

@sangheili with a quick measure before i think it was .5"


----------



## Longtee81

Awar said:


> Does the PRS work with ALL Ego 56V trimmers? I have an EGO trimmer with the carbon fiber shaft but it's not the multi-attachment type... Not sure of the exact model no.
> 
> There's also a like-new model no. ST1521S on the FB marketplace near me, which appears to be same as the one I have. Does the PRS fit this:
> 
> EGO	Reconditioned 15 in. 56V Lith-Ion Cordless Powerload Carbon Fiber Shaft String Trimmer, 2.5Ah Battery & Charger Included
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-Reconditioned-15-in-56V-Lith-Ion-Cordless-Powerload-Carbon-Fiber-Shaft-String-Trimmer-2-5Ah-Battery-Charger-Included-ST1521S-FC/305337325


@Awar , were you able to determine if the PRS was compatible with your carbon fiber EGO shaft? I have the same one and am wondering, as the other options seem very expensive. Thanks!


----------



## Ware

Longtee81 said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the PRS work with ALL Ego 56V trimmers? I have an EGO trimmer with the carbon fiber shaft but it's not the multi-attachment type... Not sure of the exact model no.
> 
> There's also a like-new model no. ST1521S on the FB marketplace near me, which appears to be same as the one I have. Does the PRS fit this:
> 
> EGO	Reconditioned 15 in. 56V Lith-Ion Cordless Powerload Carbon Fiber Shaft String Trimmer, 2.5Ah Battery & Charger Included
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-Reconditioned-15-in-56V-Lith-Ion-Cordless-Powerload-Carbon-Fiber-Shaft-String-Trimmer-2-5Ah-Battery-Charger-Included-ST1521S-FC/305337325
> 
> 
> 
> @Awar , were you able to determine if the PRS was compatible with your carbon fiber EGO shaft? I have the same one and am wondering, as the other options seem very expensive. Thanks!
Click to expand...

It is not compatible with the carbon fiber shaft model. It must be a rear motor model - either the multi-head system or the trimmer with the "rear motor" designation in the name. The electric motor is on the trimmer head on the other models, so they do not have a driveshaft to adapt to.


----------



## Awar

@Longtee81 I did not try but as @Ware confirmed (thanks Ware) it does not. I managed to finish the season using a string trimmer but next year I'm considering getting power rotary scissors.

Does anyone know why Home Depot no longer carries EGO tools?


----------



## Ware

Awar said:


> ...Does anyone know why Home Depot no longer carries EGO tools?


I do not know the details of the split, but the day after Home Depot announced they were dropping Ego, Lowe's announced they were becoming an exclusive partner with Ego.


----------



## Longtee81

Ware said:


> Longtee81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the PRS work with ALL Ego 56V trimmers? I have an EGO trimmer with the carbon fiber shaft but it's not the multi-attachment type... Not sure of the exact model no.
> 
> There's also a like-new model no. ST1521S on the FB marketplace near me, which appears to be same as the one I have. Does the PRS fit this:
> 
> EGO	Reconditioned 15 in. 56V Lith-Ion Cordless Powerload Carbon Fiber Shaft String Trimmer, 2.5Ah Battery & Charger Included
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-Reconditioned-15-in-56V-Lith-Ion-Cordless-Powerload-Carbon-Fiber-Shaft-String-Trimmer-2-5Ah-Battery-Charger-Included-ST1521S-FC/305337325
> 
> 
> 
> @Awar , were you able to determine if the PRS was compatible with your carbon fiber EGO shaft? I have the same one and am wondering, as the other options seem very expensive. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not compatible with the carbon fiber shaft model. It must be a rear motor model - either the multi-head system or the trimmer with the "rear motor" designation in the name. The electric motor is on the trimmer head on the other models, so they do not have a driveshaft to adapt to.
Click to expand...

Thanks @Awar and @Ware for the response and info! I have the edger tool and carbon fiber so I guess i will be on the lookout for a new Ego unit. Very interesting that HD will no longer sell them!


----------



## GregKeller

How often are you guys regreasing these? I got mine installed the other day, when I checked, it seemed like they were properly packed with grease. Just wanna have an idea of how often you add more. Is it an every time thing, or a once a season kind of thing? I get there are lots of variables, but just a general idea so I know how often to check.


----------



## Ware

@GregKeller



Ware said:


> Grease intervals:


----------



## Saints

@Ware do you have any issue with the prs not staying straight on your ego trimmer shaft? Mine was fine when I first put it on and last time I went to use it, it would do a quarter turn so that I had to use the trimmer with the handle facing me which was a pita. I haven't taken it apart to check it out yet, but did make sure the screws were tight and they were.


----------



## Ware

Saints said:


> @Ware do you have any issue with the prs not staying straight on your ego trimmer shaft? Mine was fine when I first put it on and last time I went to use it, it would do a quarter turn so that I had to use the trimmer with the handle facing me which was a pita. I haven't taken it apart to check it out yet, but did make sure the screws were tight and they were.


No, I haven't had that issue. I would make sure you have the correct size shim installed. You should be able to get it to tighten up.


----------



## Johnl445

I just sent finished installing this today, it's all lubed up properly, and it feels so tight. and it is so loud, it is deafening this can't be normal it's way too loud. I even sprayed WD-40 on the actual cutting shoes and it's still way too loud

https://youtu.be/cMc2HYRq26c


----------



## JerseyGreens

Johnl445 said:


> I just sent finished installing this today, it's all lubed up properly, and it feels so tight. and it is so loud, it is deafening this can't be normal it's way too loud. I even sprayed WD-40 on the actual cutting shoes and it's still way too loud


It's very normal and my first thought as well. It's documented on this thread.

If you don't use ear protection while using these you will end up with hearing loss. Just an FYI!


----------



## Gaddis

Well, I just ordered one up with Seago and it's expected to ship out early next week. Of course, my existing Ego string trimmer is incompatible so it's costing me an arm and a leg to set up a full Ego system for the blade. But after spending a ton of time and effort on a full reno this fall, it's my Christmas present to myself. I have to say, I'm pretty excited to get this setup and start using it. My existing trimmer is beating the hell out of my vinyl fencing. Hopefully, this is a lot gentler and even if it isn't, I know the new KBG will appreciate it!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Gaddis said:


> Well, I just ordered one up with Seago and it's expected to ship out early next week. Of course, my existing Ego string trimmer is incompatible so it's costing me an arm and a leg to set up a full Ego system for the blade. But after spending a ton of time and effort on a full reno this fall, it's my Christmas present to myself. I have to say, I'm pretty excited to get this setup and start using it. My existing trimmer is beating the hell out of my vinyl fencing. Hopefully, this is a lot gentler and even if it isn't, I know the new KBG will appreciate it!


Check out home depot. They are getting rid of all their EGO stuff. Crazy deals to be had out there right now.

I got the backpack blower for dirt cheap plus the new 5ah battery (with gauge).


----------



## Gaddis

JerseyGreens said:


> Gaddis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I just ordered one up with Seago and it's expected to ship out early next week. Of course, my existing Ego string trimmer is incompatible so it's costing me an arm and a leg to set up a full Ego system for the blade. But after spending a ton of time and effort on a full reno this fall, it's my Christmas present to myself. I have to say, I'm pretty excited to get this setup and start using it. My existing trimmer is beating the hell out of my vinyl fencing. Hopefully, this is a lot gentler and even if it isn't, I know the new KBG will appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out home depot. They are getting rid of all their EGO stuff. Crazy deals to be had out there right now.
> 
> I got the backpack blower for dirt cheap plus the new 5ah battery (with gauge).
Click to expand...

Thanks JerseyGreens. I actually did check out HD but no joy. I needed both the PH1400 (power head) and the STA1500 (string trimmer attachment) but there was no local inventory for either of them. Even their website now shows "no longer available".


----------



## Jgourley124

Just installed my PRS, first impressions are mixed. It is a great tool for an addition to my lawn equipment.

Pros: Cuts great and doesn't show damage to the leave blades the next couple days after a cut. For my low cut lawn the cut quality blends right in with the rest of the lawn. No more frayed grass blades around the edges, lanterns, and mail box.

Cons: It's loud. I normally use AirPods Pro when I'm working on the lawn so I was able to cut out most the noise with the noise cancelation on. For a house like mine, I have a poured foundation to my house. On the concrete seams between forms there is a slight bump out in the concrete and the scissors catch it every single time. It takes more time and patients to cut all the grass along the house foundation. Another thing is its slightly heavy.

I might need some time to get used to this new tool, but I can't see myself totally removing a standard string trimmer from my toolset. For the front of the house were I mostly care about lawn ascetics, this is great to keep a quality, uniform cut. In the backyard I'm still on the fence with a PRS.

One other mention is I plan on moving to a full electric trimmer setup this winter. This might help with overall noise, weight and maneuverability.


----------



## LawnScrub

Man, you guys talked me into one. Have an ego edger attachment that's not in use and figure I want to experience the moment I wont have to use a string trimmer again.


----------



## Johnl445

I just put the Darwin's grip on my ego/ideach setup. It really helps offset the weight from the heavier than normal Cutting head


----------



## JerseyGreens

Johnl445 said:


> I just put the Darwin's grip on my ego/ideach setup. It really helps offset the weight from the heavier than normal Cutting head


What is that?


----------



## Mightyquinn

JerseyGreens said:


> Johnl445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put the Darwin's grip on my ego/ideach setup. It really helps offset the weight from the heavier than normal Cutting head
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?
Click to expand...

DarwinsGrip

I have one on my PRS too and it does help a lot with the additional weight. Takes a little bit of getting use to but it is nice.

There is even a thread here on TLF

Darwin Grip Thread


----------



## JerseyGreens

Mightyquinn said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnl445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just put the Darwin's grip on my ego/ideach setup. It really helps offset the weight from the heavier than normal Cutting head
> 
> 
> 
> What is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DarwinsGrip
> 
> I have one on my PRS too and it does help a lot with the additional weight. Takes a little bit of getting use to but it is nice.
> 
> There is even a thread here on TLF
> 
> Darwin Grip Thread
Click to expand...

Whoa. Mind blown.

Edging and using the PRS with the 7.5ah battery was killing my forearms. Will look into buying this.

Thank you!


----------



## Ware

I just received a note from Seago...



> ...I just wanted to let you know that we have found a group of machines that the PRS Head is not compatible with some of the newer Honda String Trimmers. I have attached a photo of the shaft from a Honda UMK425U and the Honda VersAttach machines. This shaft is too big to be used with any of the PRS gears and it will not fit. According to the manufacturer, these Honda trimmers are not very widely sold (they claim only 1% of the market) but I thought it may be something your people would want to know. Other than these machines, I have not heard anything about the PRS head not fitting a decent sized trimmer - gas or electric.


----------



## Acaciakng

That was me I was trying to figure it out with Scott from Seago yesterday. I guess I'm a 1%er lol.. I love my Honda :twisted:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Glad to see that we have a great relationship with Seago that they would reach out to us about a situation like this.


----------



## ABC123

I wonder if you could exchange the cable inside the tube with another model that would work.


----------



## MasterMech

sangheili said:


> I am sure its been discussed before, but what is the approx HoC with these if you rest the bottom on the ground? I am curious if they will lazily match my reel HoC.


It's still adjustable by rolling the unit left or right, or pitching it forwards/backwards. Flat on the ground is prob 5/8" but you can still float the bottom in your grass and just tilt the whole rig slightly to get your desired height.


----------



## g-man

ABC123 said:


> I wonder if you could exchange the cable inside the tube with another model that would work.


Or get the cable out and grind the end to a square.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you could exchange the cable inside the tube with another model that would work.
> 
> 
> 
> Or get the cable out and grind the end to a square.
Click to expand...

Good idea g-man. Seago reached out to me today to let me know a distributor in Australia had a customer that encountered this incompatibility with the Honda trimmer. The distributor offered to take it back, but the customer said:



> "Luckily I'm pretty handy on a grinder and I machined the shaft of my brushcutter to suit the square spline. Just wanted to let you know some feedback that's all. It's works a treat."


So that's definitely an option. :thumbup:


----------



## Backyardigans

Look what came in just before the holidays!
Can't wait too see what's all the hype is about?!? JK.. I know this is a good product. Thanks for the promo code!


----------



## AUspicious

Colonel K0rn said:


> Need some clarification, my Echo SRM 210 has 21.2CC of displacement. Would this work, or should I be looking for a higher bhp engine? I have had my Echo for well over 15 years, and it starts on the first pull, every time. Not as cantankerous as some of my newer Stihl products. It takes my blower that I bought last year forever to warm up to full force blowing speed.


I'm thinking I'll pull the trigger on one of these landscape blades, but I wanted to see if it worked out for you on your 21.2cc trimmer. If I have to upgrade trimmers, I may just end up going all electric.


----------



## ILoveGrits

Does anyone have a 25.4 mm (1 inch) sleeve they are not using? I swapped shafts to a Stihl and threw out the original packaging which, unfortunately, means I threw out the other size sleeves I wasn't planning to use.

I can venmo you some money for it/shipping.


----------



## Jgourley124

ILoveGrits said:


> Does anyone have a 25.4 mm (1 inch) sleeve they are not using? I swapped shafts to a Stihl and threw out the original packaging which, unfortunately, means I threw out the other size sleeves I wasn't planning to use.
> 
> I can venmo you some money for it/shipping.


Pm'd


----------



## bjp

Hello everyone, I just joined this forum and I too purchased the rotary scissors from someone on line but it is missing the sleeves and the adaptors, I have an Echo weed eater that has the square adapter and I am not sure what size sleeve I will need for the shaft. Anyone have these parts I can purchase from you? Thanks for you help, BJ


----------



## AUspicious

AUspicious said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need some clarification, my Echo SRM 210 has 21.2CC of displacement. Would this work, or should I be looking for a higher bhp engine? I have had my Echo for well over 15 years, and it starts on the first pull, every time. Not as cantankerous as some of my newer Stihl products. It takes my blower that I bought last year forever to warm up to full force blowing speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'll pull the trigger on one of these landscape blades, but I wanted to see if it worked out for you on your 21.2cc trimmer. If I have to upgrade trimmers, I may just end up going all electric.
Click to expand...

For anyone with the same trimmer as me, I just attached the idech to it and it worked like a champ. I'm stoked! I took it for a test run on our dormant grass. My wife came outside and saw me having fun and rolled her eyes. LOL!


----------



## Monocot Master

I paired my Stihl trimmer with the rotary scissors about a year ago. I thought that I would provide my feed back for anyone considering this purchase. These details may have been covered already in this long thread but here goes anyway. The scissor is considerably heavier than a conventional string trimmer head. This creates an unbalanced feel that takes some getting used to. However, if you are trimming very low, this can be mitigated somewhat by maintaining ground contact with the bottom of the scissor. As for edging beds, it works well, but also takes some getting used to, and does require a bit more stamina. The cut quality is excellent. I use it on my Empire zoysia and it gives a perfect cut at any height. For those not familiar with that turf type, it has a very tough blade that just gets shredded by trimmer string in my experience. Servicing the scissor is straightforward. I have sharpened the blades once, with no issues encountered. I did buy the recommended grease when I bought scissor, and that is good to have on hand. Well, I think that about covers it. This is an excellent tool, and well worth the $$ even though it cost more than the trimmer itself!


----------



## bp2878

Replaced the bolts with zerk fittings. Should make greasing easier.


----------



## Ware

bp2878 said:


> Replaced the bolts with zerk fittings. Should make greasing easier.


Post up the size if you have it. Others may be interested in this conversion.

Also curious where you sourced the EP-0 grease in a grease gun tube.


----------



## Mister Bill

bp2878 said:


> Replaced the bolts with zerk fittings. Should make greasing easier.


A word of caution; over greasing can be as bad as under greasing. As the grease heats from friction, it has no where to expand and can cause overheating and cavitation, not to mention there is nowhere for air to escape pressurizing the gearbox when filling with a zerk, or knowing how full the box actually is.


----------



## bp2878

Ware said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the bolts with zerk fittings. Should make greasing easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post up the size if you have it. Others may be interested in this conversion.
> 
> Also curious where you sourced the EP-0 grease in a grease gun tube.
Click to expand...

M6 x 1.0 on the blade. I think the shaft is m4 x 1.0.

I use this grease,

Chevron Ultra-Duty Grease EP NGLI 0 (1 Cartridge) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0813YLF8Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_61YPE5DG23GW6J84XCMY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## bp2878

Mister Bill said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the bolts with zerk fittings. Should make greasing easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A word of caution; over greasing can be as bad as under greasing. As the grease heats from friction, it has no where to expand and can cause overheating and cavitation, not to mention there is nowhere for air to escape pressurizing the gearbox when filling with a zerk, or knowing how full the box actually is.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the insight. I figure I would have to do some tunning to figure out how many pumps and how often it will need it. That will come as I do it but I will figure it out. I do know that I am allot more like to actually grease it when needed if I have these on it rather than having to pull the bolts each time.


----------



## Ware

bp2878 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the bolts with zerk fittings. Should make greasing easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post up the size if you have it. Others may be interested in this conversion.
> 
> Also curious where you sourced the EP-0 grease in a grease gun tube.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M6 x 1.0 on the blade. I think the shaft is m4 x 1.0.
> 
> I use this grease,
> 
> Chevron Ultra-Duty Grease EP NGLI 0 (1 Cartridge) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0813YLF8Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_61YPE5DG23GW6J84XCMY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## nnnnnate

I've got a honda HHT25SLTAT line trimmer and just got these fancy scissors. Its got a square shaft and the tube is 25.4 mm so I think I'm set on the adapters. The problem I'm having is that I can't seem to get the shaft to seat in both ends (the motor side and the scissor side) when I tighten things up. I'm wondering if maybe the tube needs to be shortened a little? Did any of you guys deal with this?


----------



## Ware

nnnnnate said:


> I've got a honda HHT25SLTAT line trimmer and just got these fancy scissors. Its got a square shaft and the tube is 25.4 mm so I think I'm set on the adapters. The problem I'm having is that I can't seem to get the shaft to seat in both ends (the motor side and the scissor side) when I tighten things up. I'm wondering if maybe the tube needs to be shortened a little? Did any of you guys deal with this?


It's not one of the incompatible Honda models, is it?

This is posted back a few pages:



Ware said:


> I just received a note from Seago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I just wanted to let you know that we have found a group of machines that the PRS Head is not compatible with some of the newer Honda String Trimmers. I have attached a photo of the shaft from a Honda UMK425U and the Honda VersAttach machines. This shaft is too big to be used with any of the PRS gears and it will not fit. According to the manufacturer, these Honda trimmers are not very widely sold (they claim only 1% of the market) but I thought it may be something your people would want to know. Other than these machines, I have not heard anything about the PRS head not fitting a decent sized trimmer - gas or electric.
Click to expand...


----------



## nnnnnate

No the shaft on the business end is definitely square and the adapter does fit on it well. Before I ordered I had searched for the model here and while it didn't show up I did see that info on some of the honda models not having the right shaft shape. Thats kind of why I wondered whether I might need to shorten the tube a little. I ordered off amazon so I wasn't able to check the model with them at that time.


----------



## Ware

nnnnnate said:


> No the shaft on the business end is definitely square and the adapter does fit on it well. Before I ordered I had searched for the model here and while it didn't show up I did see that info on some of the honda models not having the right shaft shape. Thats kind of why I wondered whether I might need to shorten the tube a little. I ordered off amazon so I wasn't able to check the model with them at that time.


It may take a little wiggling to line everything up. As I recall it's a snug fit. I went so far as measuring and making an index mark with a Sharpie on the trimmer shaft to ensure I had it seated far enough.


----------



## nnnnnate

Ok, I appreciate the feedback and will fiddle with it some more when I can find a few minutes. We've got some great weather the next few days so I know I'm going to be wanting to be outside.


----------



## nnnnnate

I was able to get the new head on the trimmer last night and get the shaft seated in both ends. It was dark and too late to take it for a spin but am hoping to do that a little later today. I'm excited for this new tool.


----------



## campbell

Need some wisdom from my friends using the Ego multi-head with these Rotary Scissors. I just got mine put together and I'm running with the 2.5ah batteries I have. The rotary scissors run for maybe 10 seconds at best before the head shuts off and the battery flashes red, which I believe indicates the batteries are depleted. These are fully charged batteries. I've greased the blade and shaft. Not sure if I need to try a larger battery or if my batteries are bad, but they run fine with my blower and trimmer. Any guidance would be appreciated.

UPDATE: I bought a new 5ah battery and it's running like a champ. Not sure if my 2.5ah batteries are too old or can't handle the load. Either way, I'm up and running with a new, larger battery.


----------



## itsmejson

Anyone rotate your trimmer and use it as an edger around garden/mulch beds?


----------



## MasterMech

itsmejson said:


> Anyone rotate your trimmer and use it as an edger around garden/mulch beds?


Yes. I currently do all of my edging with it.

Pros:

It is very gentle on the concrete. Also forgiving for any plastic/metal landscape edging.
The design of the tool makes it very easy to "feel" and follow both hard edges and soft/natural bed edges.
It doesn't throw mulch everywhere.
It leaves a very slim trench, for a nice clean edge.
One tool trims and edges.

Cons:

It's slow compared to a stick edger, especially for slightly overgrown edges.
It's less than ideal for overgrown edges. Much better as a maintenance tool.
I still like a string trimmer for valve boxes/meter covers in the lawn.
I usually flip the trimmer 180° (upside down) and raise the engine, and use my left hand to grip the drive tube just below the loop handle. This puts the PRS vertical and gives me a good grip to counter any reactionary forces. The downside to edging like this is on some trimmers, this puts the exhaust muffler outlet next to my right ear. Hearing protection highly recommended for dino-powered rigs.
It's pretty hard on the blade edges. They hold up pretty well, but understand you're beating up a $60 set of blades compared to a $5 edger blade.

NOTE: Idech recommends the larger 11" blades for edging and I concur it would help with overgrown edges and hard edges that rise above the turf 1"+.


----------



## g-man

^+1 I do the same. Mine is a battery head, so the exhaust is not an issue. One tool to do trim and edging save me time. Yes The blades can wear against the concrete, but they are a wear item.


----------



## 1FASTSS

campbell said:


> Need some wisdom from my friends using the Ego multi-head with these Rotary Scissors. I just got mine put together and I'm running with the 2.5ah batteries I have. The rotary scissors run for maybe 10 seconds at best before the head shuts off and the battery flashes red, which I believe indicates the batteries are depleted. These are fully charged batteries. I've greased the blade and shaft. Not sure if I need to try a larger battery or if my batteries are bad, but they run fine with my blower and trimmer. Any guidance would be appreciated.
> 
> UPDATE: I bought a new 5ah battery and it's running like a champ. Not sure if my 2.5ah batteries are too old or can't handle the load. Either way, I'm up and running with a new, larger battery.


Sounds like your battery is on its way out. I have a 2.5 that does the same thing on the edger attachment.


----------



## itsmejson

@MasterMech thx for your input. I'll give it a go.

Do you guys spray your blades with anything after use? I'm noticing my blades are getting a bit rusty.


----------



## MasterMech

itsmejson said:


> @MasterMech thx for your input. I'll give it a go.
> 
> Do you guys spray your blades with anything after use? I'm noticing my blades are getting a bit rusty.


That'll burn off if you're edging with it. :nod:

You can spray them with a WD40 type product. I use AMSOIL MP for rust prevention. Anything advertised as a non-greasy or "dry" chain lube would work pretty well too.


----------



## Jacob_S

itsmejson said:


> @MasterMech thx for your input. I'll give it a go.
> 
> Do you guys spray your blades with anything after use? I'm noticing my blades are getting a bit rusty.


Was using spray remoil past two years, but haven't used anything so far this season, no issues thus far.


----------



## KoopHawk

Is there still a TFL discount? I am going to send the old lady the info so her and the kids can get me the head for fathers day.


----------



## ksbucholz

Recently purchased the rotary scissors from Maverick Mower Supply. I was super excited to start using my new toy. Unfortunately, I have the Honda Versattach system. As recently posted, none of the gears will fit with this model. Before I return the power scissors, has anybody figured out a workaround?


----------



## DeepC

Just got one installed on the Ego.
GAME CHANGER !!!


----------



## DeepC

ksbucholz said:


> Recently purchased the rotary scissors from Maverick Mower Supply. I was super excited to start using my new toy. Unfortunately, I have the Honda Versattach system. As recently posted, none of the gears will fit with this model. Before I return the power scissors, has anybody figured out a workaround?


Could you pull the center rod out and grind it to a square to fit the SQ (square) adapter? I think I would do that if there was no other adapters


----------



## NeVs

On different websites, I'm seeing what looks like the same idech power rotary scissors, but in the picture, some show ASK-MW23 and others show ASK-RW23. Anyone know if there is a difference?


----------



## MasterMech

ksbucholz said:


> Recently purchased the rotary scissors from Maverick Mower Supply. I was super excited to start using my new toy. Unfortunately, I have the Honda Versattach system. As recently posted, none of the gears will fit with this model. Before I return the power scissors, has anybody figured out a workaround?


Perhaps a local machinist could modify a drive adapter to work?


----------



## ksbucholz

It's a shame that it did not come with an adapter. Honda is a Japanese company and I believe these are manufactured in Japan...


----------



## CraigOz

ksbucholz said:


> Recently purchased the rotary scissors from Maverick Mower Supply. I was super excited to start using my new toy. Unfortunately, I have the Honda Versattach system. As recently posted, none of the gears will fit with this model. Before I return the power scissors, has anybody figured out a workaround?


Hi mate. I have the honda in Australia and recently purchased the landscape blade. After a few careful measurements, I was able to dremel (rotary file) the material inside the square adapter to fit. It took a while, but its a super snug fit and works perfectly. If you don't have the tools, I'm sure a local engineering shop should be able to knock one out for you. If I can do it with a set of verniers, a dremel, and a needle file, then it can be done with patience. :thumbup: 
The reason for doing this instead of cutting down the shaft was because I want to use my other attachments when needed. And the shafts cost too much to butcher it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

NeVs said:


> On different websites, I'm seeing what looks like the same idech power rotary scissors, but in the picture, some show ASK-MW23 and others show ASK-RW23. Anyone know if there is a difference?


Can you provide a link?


----------



## NeVs

Ware said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://amzn.to/2HYChvP
> 
> I ordered some of this. The Marayuma looks nice but they want $10 for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> My concern is how far that 8cc will go... my Maruyama manual says to add 25cc in the head and 10cc in the gearbox every 25 hours. The Maruyama Grease comes in a 9oz (266cc) tube, so you would have to buy like 33 of those tubes you bought ($230) to get the same amount of grease. All of a sudden $8.56 plus $10 shipping doesn't sound too bad.
Click to expand...

And 3 years later it's 14.99 + 13.72 shipping 😭

Anyone know of any cheaper alternatives?


----------



## ksbucholz

CraigOz said:


> ksbucholz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased the rotary scissors from Maverick Mower Supply. I was super excited to start using my new toy. Unfortunately, I have the Honda Versattach system. As recently posted, none of the gears will fit with this model. Before I return the power scissors, has anybody figured out a workaround?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate. I have the honda in Australia and recently purchased the landscape blade. After a few careful measurements, I was able to dremel (rotary file) the material inside the square adapter to fit. It took a while, but its a super snug fit and works perfectly. If you don't have the tools, I'm sure a local engineering shop should be able to knock one out for you. If I can do it with a set of verniers, a dremel, and a needle file, then it can be done with patience. :thumbup:
> The reason for doing this instead of cutting down the shaft was because I want to use my other attachments when needed. And the shafts cost too much to butcher it.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the advice! Any other tips you have for the installation? Are you happy with its performance with the Honda?


----------



## SanDiegoLawn

@Ware thank you very much for the video you made explaining how to attach the landscape blade to Ego multi head trimmer. I followed your video instructions and would not have been able to do it without your excellent video. I just need to get some grease and then I will try it out!


----------



## Ware

SanDiegoLawn said:


> @Ware thank you very much for the video you made explaining how to attach the landscape blade to Ego multi head trimmer. I followed your video instructions and would not have been able to do it without your excellent video. I just need to get some grease and then I will try it out!


Glad it was helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## CDR

Is there a way to search within a thread?
Has anyone adapted this to the Echo PAS 225 System? I didn't see anything just mentions of echo but didn't go through all 90+
Pages of the thread.

Thanks


----------



## Ware

CDR said:


> Is there a way to search within a thread?


https://thelawnforum.com/search.php?keywords=Echo+pas&t=1317&sf=msgonly


----------



## CDR

Ware said:


> CDR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to search within a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/search.php?keywords=Echo+pas&t=1317&sf=msgonly
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware
I thought that was for the entire site...didn't know it was specific to a thread once in one...sorry for dumb question lol.


----------



## Ware

CDR said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to search within a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/search.php?keywords=Echo+pas&t=1317&sf=msgonly
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ware
> I thought that was for the entire site...didn't know it was specific to a thread once in one...sorry for dumb question lol.
Click to expand...

These search the site:


----------



## CraigOz

ksbucholz said:


> CraigOz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksbucholz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased the rotary scissors from Maverick Mower Supply. I was super excited to start using my new toy. Unfortunately, I have the Honda Versattach system. As recently posted, none of the gears will fit with this model. Before I return the power scissors, has anybody figured out a workaround?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate. I have the honda in Australia and recently purchased the landscape blade. After a few careful measurements, I was able to dremel (rotary file) the material inside the square adapter to fit. It took a while, but its a super snug fit and works perfectly. If you don't have the tools, I'm sure a local engineering shop should be able to knock one out for you. If I can do it with a set of verniers, a dremel, and a needle file, then it can be done with patience. :thumbup:
> The reason for doing this instead of cutting down the shaft was because I want to use my other attachments when needed. And the shafts cost too much to butcher it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the advice! Any other tips you have for the installation? Are you happy with its performance with the Honda?
Click to expand...

Yes it has plenty of go to push it. Just grease it up regularly. If you notice with the Honda system, some of the attachments available require a lot of torque (for example the tiller) so a little pair of scissors won't bother it.


----------



## Lawn Burgundy

I jumped on board also new Stihl and rotary scissors 
Took all of 2 min to assemble


----------



## JPorter

Lawn Burgundy said:


> I jumped on board also new Stihl and rotary scissors
> Took all of 2 min to assemble


My last weed whacker just shit the bed,, before buying new, i just want to be confident if I go the Stihl route, the rotary scissors work on it easy? Do i need to worry about what model stihl i get or are all the attachments and such the same? Really appreciate the help


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Is the Ego pole saw extension compatible with the Idech PRS?

I got the Ego edger and I don't want to buy another attachment just to replace the head. Thinking of getting the pole extension for pole saw and install the PRS in it. I'm wondering if anyone has tried that.

https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/outdoor-power-equipment/hedge-trimmers/7830250?x429=true&msclkid=be0d59c5292c135a276a3951a60851ce&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=PLAs_FF4-Power_Lawn-and-Garden_Outdoor-Power-Equipment_Other_Other&utm_term=4581390082746500&utm_content=Lawn-and-Garden_Outdoor-Power-Equipment_Hedge-Trimmers_Other&gclid=be0d59c5292c135a276a3951a60851ce&gclsrc=3p.ds


----------



## DeepC

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> Is the Ego pole saw extension compatible with the Idech PRS?
> 
> I got the Ego edger and I don't want to buy another attachment just to replace the head. Thinking of getting the pole extension for pole saw and install the PRS in it. I'm wondering if anyone has tried that.
> 
> https://www.acehardware.com/departments/lawn-and-garden/outdoor-power-equipment/hedge-trimmers/7830250?x429=true&msclkid=be0d59c5292c135a276a3951a60851ce&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=PLAs_FF4-Power_Lawn-and-Garden_Outdoor-Power-Equipment_Other_Other&utm_term=4581390082746500&utm_content=Lawn-and-Garden_Outdoor-Power-Equipment_Hedge-Trimmers_Other&gclid=be0d59c5292c135a276a3951a60851ce&gclsrc=3p.ds


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Thanks @DeepC!


----------



## gooodawgs

Just ordered my PRS from Seago. 15% discount this year brought it to $255.


----------



## dzhjiang

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has been able to find grease for this tool in Toronto Canada? Or anywhere online that ships to Toronto Canada. I found in previous posts about Maruyama grease but that's not available here. Also why EP-0 grease? I found online that a lithium grease for high temperature is suggested. This tool is pretty expensive so I really don't want to mess up the grease. Thanks everyone.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Just ordered my PRS from Seago. Kathy was so nice and I got the 15% of TLF discount.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

dzhjiang said:


> Hey guys just wondering if anyone has been able to find grease for this tool in Toronto Canada? Or anywhere online that ships to Toronto Canada. I found in previous posts about Maruyama grease but that's not available here. Also why EP-0 grease? I found online that a lithium grease for high temperature is suggested. This tool is pretty expensive so I really don't want to mess up the grease. Thanks everyone.


^+1 
What is everyone using for their PRS?

I asked this to Kathy (Seago) a while ago when I ordered. She said that any high temperature silicone grease will do. She said you can get that from any hardware store.


----------



## Mightyquinn

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> dzhjiang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys just wondering if anyone has been able to find grease for this tool in Toronto Canada? Or anywhere online that ships to Toronto Canada. I found in previous posts about Maruyama grease but that's not available here. Also why EP-0 grease? I found online that a lithium grease for high temperature is suggested. This tool is pretty expensive so I really don't want to mess up the grease. Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ^+1
> What is everyone using for their PRS?
> 
> I asked this to Kathy (Seago) a while ago when I ordered. She said that any high temperature silicone grease will do. She said you can get that from any hardware store.
Click to expand...

This stuff is hard to find but I believe this is what is recommended for it. Stens EP-0 Super Lube Grease


----------



## DeepC

I found this on Amazon for 12.99. Can anyone confirm if this is correct? Its says EP and NLGI 0, but I dont know if that means EP-0. 
Also its red.


----------



## Mightyquinn

It should work as it's an EP 0 Grease. You will need a needle adapter for your grease gun to get it into the holes.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

How ofter should you grease the PRS?


----------



## Mightyquinn

Depends on how much you use it but with just average use I would say once or twice a year.


----------



## Ware

shadowlawnjutsu said:


> How ofter should you grease the PRS?


----------



## Bean4Me

Just a quick tip for those running the Milwaukee M18 quik-lok platform. You can save some money by buying the 3ft extension for the PRS rather than stripping the pole off another accessory such as the trimmer or edger.

The only thing you should know is the 3ft extension is a few inches longer than the string trimmer pole and there is a slight modification needed to make it work. The pole comes with the quick connection on the end which you can remove with one #5 Allen bolt. Then on the end of the pole is a plastic retainer that you need to pop off by pushing in the tab and pushing out. I think the only purpose of this plastic retainer is to hold the shaft in. Once the retainer is out the drive shaft will fall out so be careful with that.

For installation of the PRS you'll want to use the 7-7 adapter and the 25mm collar spacer. That should save you about $30 and retain the use of the other attachments you have.


----------



## DeepC

Mightyquinn said:


> It should work as it's an EP 0 Grease. You will need a needle adapter for your grease gun to get it into the holes.


I dont have a large grease gun for it so I used one of the kid's 5ml medicine dispenser syringes. It worked really well. For those of you that dont have a grease gun, this grease from amazon and the medicine dispenser works good. For measurements ml is the same as cc. I had to google that one.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0813YLF8Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_61YPE5DG23GW6J84XCMY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&tag=lawnforum-20


----------



## Midsoutherner

So I've been wanting to create a list to help with some frequently asked questions in this thread since its so long and I noticed that there are a lot of the same questions being asked. I am going to try and be as thorough as possible, but if I miss anything or need to add anything let me know and I'll make sure to update the post. I will also try and add links to specific posts if there is a mod needed that someone mentioned, but that make take me a little longer. So here it goes.

*Disclaimer*: I am just trying to help everyone have an idea of if they can run the PRS or not. If you mod your trimmer, and it not longer works for other attachments thats on you, and if you buy a trimmer based on this list and it doesnt work with the PRS, sorry, all the information is based on information in this thread, and what has been reported by TLF members, and I don't own any of these trimmers (yet).​
*Where can I buy one of these things?!?!*​Glad you asked. There are several distributors out there that sell the PRS. From Maverick, Stens, Amazon and a few others, but the BEST place is from Seago International. They have been offering a 15% TLF discount when you CALL to order, and as of May 2021 its still going. You have to CALL them, they are a distributor and don't have an online store.

*Seago Intl 1-800-780-9889*​
The number one question is of course, "Can my current trimmer run the PRS?" In most cases gas powered straight shaft trimmers can, but some older types either don't have the power or may not have the right driveshaft to fit the adapters in the PRS kit. This list can't be 100% comprehensive just because the models change and there are so many different trimmers out there but here is a list based on equipment that other TLF members have posted and if they can run the PRS or not. I'll make note of any that can't and if someone had to mod the trimmer to make it work.

*Sthil*

KM56 RC E

KM 94R *This model was not specifically listed but based on engine size it should work

KM 91R *This model was not specifically listed but based on engine size it should work

KM 111R

KM 131R

KMA 130 R *Someone mentioned they use the battery Sthil system but didnt specify the model.

KMA 135 R

FS 91

FS 90

HT-KM shaft extension

FS 45C - *NO*

*Echo/Shindaiwa*

SRM 225

SRM 210

SRM 280 *Someone mentioned a mod is needed to have the PRS sit at the correct angle

PAS 2620

Shindaiwa T262X

Shindaiwa T280

58v PAS system trimmer
CST 58V2AHCV - *YES**This is the older model and is still listed on the Echo website along side the new style. This one is a rear motor design

CDST 58V2AH - *NO**This is the new model and has the trimmer motor in the head and will not work.


*EGO*
Ego sells quite a few different trimmer models at Lowes now (Home Depot lost the contract) and most of the trimmers in stock are not going to work for the PRS, due to not having the motor on the rear end of the shaft. @Ware has a great video on adapting the PRS to EGO equipment here.

ST1534 *This is the rear motor model, that is not part of the multi head system

MHC1502 *This is the multi head kit that has the trimmer and edger

PH1400 *Multi head without any attachments
With the PH1400 you will need to add a head to it for the PRS to attach to.

STA1500 - String trimmer head

EA0800 - Edger head. A mod for the PRS lock bolt will most likely be needed to make this work.

EP7500 - Shaft extension will NOT work. It looks like it was made only to work with the hedge trimmer, and pole saw heads.


*Milwaukee*

2825-21ST Quick Lok Trimmer *Kit with battery and charger

49-16-2721 Quick Lok Extension pole *Someone mentioned this is a good cheap option if you already have a Quick Lok setup without a trimmer head. A slight mod will be needed to make it work though.

*Ryobi*

Current 18v Lineup looks like they all have the motor in the head. I can also so that the older trimmers had over heating problems when simply letting extra string out so these wont work.

Ryobi 40V system works but the model number was not listed. Someone noted that their 40v started smoking after using the PRS, but no other details on what model it was or how old the trimmer or the batteries were.
RY40250 *Brushed motor

RY40290 *Brushless motor with Carbon Fiber shaft

RY40270 *Brushless motor


*Husqvarna*

128LD *This was listed with a trimmers plus straight shaft for the PRS. Not sure if that is required to make the PRS work, or if they didn't want to take apart their string trimmer head.

342L

*Makita*

LXT 36V *with string trimmer extension

XUX01Z

*Honda*

UMK425U
Versattach Trimmer head *Mod to the square PRS adapter needed


*Kobalt*

80V KST 140XB-06 *The model number was not given in the post. The other 80v currently available has the motor in at the trimmer end

*Poulan*

Poulan Pro 40v PPB40T *Mod needed

*Toro*

51948 *Used with a Ryobi Expand It system trimmer head

*Greenworks*
There were a number of Greenworks trimmers mentioned but based on what I could find none of those were rear motor designs. One was a corded model that may have worked but was never reported back on if it did or not.
Their current lineup does have a few that look like they may be able to run the PRS. 

Model 2120602AZ 40V

Model 2121002 60V

Model 2101102 80V

There are also a lot of questions about maintaining the PRS. I don't have the picture to add to the post here but if I can get it later I will add it. Its pretty simple though. The gearbox takes 10cc of grease and the head takes 25cc of grease every 25 hours of operation, which probably will end up being once a season for most. Using a small medicine syringe or buying a grease that has a small tip on the end of the tube is all you need to add the grease. Some have added grease fittings to the head, but dont forget that too much grease can be a bad thing too, and without anywhere for any extra grease to go the gearbox and head may have too much and cause problems too.

Having the right amount of grease is important but so is the type of grease. *The PRS requires EP-0 grease*. EP-0 is just the classification of the grease viscosity and other characteristics, and a specific brand (as far as I know) is not required. However, @Ware has been using the grease he bought for his Maruyama with great success!

Another maintenance item are taking care of the blades, of course. Sthil hedge trimmer blade cleaner, and WD40 have been used to help cut down on the friction and any rust that develops on the blades themselves.

Reel Low Dad (sorry, I know you post here but I dont remember your name to mention you) made a great video on taking apart the PRS to either clean the head or change the blades here, here, and there are other places also.

The PRS blades are a standard 9 inch diameter and and 11 inch is also available, and the larger blade will fit the PRS without any mods. You can buy the blades here.

If you ever find that you have need for an adapter because you threw out the rest of your kit (shame on you!) you can always order another, or ask here to see if someone kept the rest of theirs and has the one you need.
Part number is TKWA-01

There are of course alternatives out there to the PRS but they all cost more.

Husqvarna RA850

Maruyama LB30

EGO RTX2300 ***NOT available in the US right now. I did find one on Ebay that will ship to the US though.

I think that about does it. If I missed a power head that you know will work with the PRS and would like it added, just PM me the brand and model and I will add it to the list. I hope this is helpful to someone out there. I have gained so much knowledge from reading everyone's posts here on TLF, and I want to give back a little.


----------



## Ware

Good stuff @Midsoutherner - I will figure out a way to link to this post from the OP.


----------



## NClawnnut78

Seago International sells the grease that you need for the Idech rotary scissor head its not alot but its enough for 2 to 3 years of use and I grease mine 2 to 3 times a year. I also found using a children Tylenol syringe is an awesome way to get the grease into the power head. It is not that much extra, they also sell replacement blades. Only reason I know is I called and asked a ton of questions. They still honor the lawn forum discount as of this post I think but call to confirm. They also sell different size blades for the . They actually loaded it up with grease for me before delivery. I am from NC so I am partial to Seago as their HQ in in Hickory NC. They also had great customer service.


----------



## Midsoutherner

NClawnnut78 said:


> Seago International sells the grease that you need for the Idech rotary scissor head its not alot but its enough for 2 to 3 years of use and I grease mine 2 to 3 times a year. I also found using a children Tylenol syringe is an awesome way to get the grease into the power head. It is not that much extra, they also sell replacement blades. Only reason I know is I called and asked a ton of questions. They still honor the lawn forum discount as of this post I think but call to confirm. They also sell different size blades for the . They actually loaded it up with grease for me before delivery. I am from NC so I am partial to Seago as their HQ in in Hickory NC. They also had great customer service.


I didnt know they would grease it up before sending it. Thats awesome! There were a bunch of other grease brands mentioned earlier in the thread and I may link to a few others but the one Ware uses was easy to find and link to. When I buy one of these I'm going to get it from Seago also. I live about 40 min south of where they are so I'd like to see if they will let me come pick it up.


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Just want to share my experience on the Ego edger attachment. I am using the Ego edger attachment EA0800, I don't think it is necessary to drill a hole because the PRS lock bolt is pointed and it should hold the shaft in place. I've used it for a few weeks without mods or drilling and it worked fine. But for my peace of mind, I drilled a hole on the shaft. I know that the lock bolt is not that long that's why I did not drill it all the way through the shaft. Just enough to hold the lock bolt in place.

This is how it looks inside when the lock bolt is tightened.


Drilled hole


Now the PRS is attached to the edger shaft in the correct position. I don't need to buy an extra head just for the shaft. Switching between PRS and edger is really not thad bad. It takes me about 5 minutes to switch it.


----------



## steffen707

Bean4Me said:


> Just a quick tip for those running the Milwaukee M18 quik-lok platform. You can save some money by buying the 3ft extension for the PRS rather than stripping the pole off another accessory such as the trimmer or edger.
> 
> The only thing you should know is the 3ft extension is a few inches longer than the string trimmer pole and there is a slight modification needed to make it work. The pole comes with the quick connection on the end which you can remove with one #5 Allen bolt. Then on the end of the pole is a plastic retainer that you need to pop off by pushing in the tab and pushing out. I think the only purpose of this plastic retainer is to hold the shaft in. Once the retainer is out the drive shaft will fall out so be careful with that.
> 
> For installation of the PRS you'll want to use the 7-7 adapter and the 25mm collar spacer. That should save you about $30 and retain the use of the other attachments you have.


Awesome update. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jpos34

Ive searched high and low on where to find the discount when you make your purchase but I cant find it anywhere, can someone please help?


----------



## Bean4Me

jpos34 said:


> Ive searched high and low on where to find the discount when you make your purchase but I cant find it anywhere, can someone please help?


you just call seago and ask them about "the lawn forum discount" - thats it.


----------



## jpos34

Bean4Me said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive searched high and low on where to find the discount when you make your purchase but I cant find it anywhere, can someone please help?
> 
> 
> 
> you just call seago and ask them about "the lawn forum discount" - thats it.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the quick response, and its 10% and free shipping right?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

jpos34 said:


> Bean4Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive searched high and low on where to find the discount when you make your purchase but I cant find it anywhere, can someone please help?
> 
> 
> 
> you just call seago and ask them about "the lawn forum discount" - thats it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, and its 10% and free shipping right?
Click to expand...

I think I got 15% plus free shipping. I think that was on April if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Allan-00

Can anybody confirm what the discount is currently? Thinking about mentioning this for a Father's Day idea.


----------



## Chuuurles

Allan-00 said:


> Can anybody confirm what the discount is currently? Thinking about mentioning this for a Father's Day idea.


I can't help you but do I qualify for Father's Day if the first child is due in September ? :lol: I want these so bad!


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu

Allan-00 said:


> Can anybody confirm what the discount is currently? Thinking about mentioning this for a Father's Day idea.


I bought mine last April it's 15% discount.


----------



## Togo

@jpos34 15% was the 2021 discount I got, ordered it last month.


----------



## Monocot Master

The PRS is becoming more available it seems. There are more online purchase options now, including the Big place that sells everything under the sky.

But it is always good to support a small, customer oriented business like Seago if you are inclined.


----------



## KoopHawk

If you're on the fence about getting this, I got it for an early father's day gift and it is awesome. I put it on the Milwaukee quick lock platform and it works awesome. Literally took about 5 minutes.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Midsoutherner said:


> So I've been wanting to create a list to help with some frequently asked questions in this thread since...


What is the cheapest piece of equipment I can buy that I can use the PRS with? I have a Ryobi lineup that I'm happy with, so I'm not looking to replace anything, but I also want to add on the PRS. I went through a couple of the options that @Midsoutherner outlined in the great post above, but they all seem to be fairly expensive. I'd hate to spend $300 on a string trimmer I don't need just to get the shaft on to which I can attach another $200 piece of equipment.


----------



## Bean4Me

@jeffjunstrom this is why I went with the Milwaukee Quiklok platform. Then I was able to buy a shaft for $60 and use it with the power head. In general you can use it with any straight shaft tool. If you're using battery equipment just make sure the motor is not in the head because those wont work. You need something with a drive shaft to plug into the PRS.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

@Bean4Me Where were you able to get just the shaft? Anywhere I look you have to buy one of the attachments (typically the string trimmer) as well.


----------



## Bean4Me

@jeffjunstrom If you go back a few pages I posted a tip on how to do it with the Milwaukee platform.

Alot of places sell the Milwaukee shaft. I bought mine from Home Depot. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...IK-LOK-Attachment-System-49-16-2721/308056951


----------



## jeffjunstrom

Bean4Me said:


> @jeffjunstrom If you go back a few pages I posted a tip on how to do it with the Milwaukee platform.
> 
> Alot of places sell the Milwaukee shaft. I bought mine from Home Depot.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...IK-LOK-Attachment-System-49-16-2721/308056951


Ah, you were already running the Quik-LOK system though. So I'd have to buy the head somehow, and it appears the only way to do that is to buy the string trimmer (or some other attachment). Since I'm running the Ryobi 18v system, which doesn't work with the PRS, I essentially have to start fresh in order to use the PRS. That's why I'm looking for whatever is the cheapest tool I can attach the PRS to.


----------



## Allan-00

@jeffjunstrom I got a gas Ryobi string trimmer + edger combo for $200. I'm sure you can get cheaper than that if just looking for a powerhead.


----------



## Midsoutherner

jeffjunstrom said:


> Midsoutherner said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been wanting to create a list to help with some frequently asked questions in this thread since...
> 
> 
> 
> What is the cheapest piece of equipment I can buy that I can use the PRS with? I have a Ryobi lineup that I'm happy with, so I'm not looking to replace anything, but I also want to add on the PRS. I went through a couple of the options that @Midsoutherner outlined in the great post above, but they all seem to be fairly expensive. I'd hate to spend $300 on a string trimmer I don't need just to get the shaft on to which I can attach another $200 piece of equipment.
Click to expand...

I think that you may end up being forced to "upgrade" unfortunately. From what I had found when putting my list together its going to be hard to find a new cordless tool under $200 that can run the PRS.

With that being said, I have not seen if this is possible or not but the cheapest rear motor trimmers you can buy are a Kobalt KST 180-06 or a Greenworks 21142. There was a TLF member who mentioned he picked up a corded Greenworks trimmer, but he didn't say which model it was, and I couldn't get a response from him on if he tried the PRS on it.

Each are $70 and are attachment capable (the greenworks specifically mentions Ryobi attachments) and at 10amps will produce 1200W of power, which is around the same power as the EGO ST1534, which can run the PRS. So if you wanted to be a guinea pig....Just make sure you have a heavy duty extension cord that can handle all that power its going to pull.

Outside of that, a few other options would be a Greenworks 2120602AZ if you can find it in stock. Or
Kobalt 4040X-06. Each are right at $200 unfortunately.

Something else to consider also just depending on what you want to spend is the Milwaukee Quick Lok Trimmer and edger combo. $150 each for an edger and trimmer isnt bad.
And along those same lines the EGO MHC1502 will end up at $200 for each attachment, and a 5Ah battery vs the 2.5Ah if you buy either separately.

I was personally looking at either the Milwaukee kit or the EGO kit, but I can't get past the fact that a EGO 5Ah battery is $250 and I know that it will need to be replaced after a few years as it wears down. I ended up getting an Echo 2620T, but had to save for a while before I made that happen.


----------



## rjw0283

15% discount from what price? 300 bucks? I don't see a price on the seago website.


----------



## Mightyquinn

rjw0283 said:


> 15% discount from what price? 300 bucks? I don't see a price on the seago website.


Here you go, hope this will help.

PRS Price


----------



## FATC1TY

It's probably in here but not finding. Easy source for replacement blades?


----------



## Bean4Me

I think Seago sells replacement blades.


----------



## Thor865

FATC1TY said:


> It's probably in here but not finding. Easy source for replacement blades?


https://www.rrproducts.com/9--5inch%7C%7CPower-Rotary-Scissors-Blades%5E-Set~~2-product104593


----------



## FATC1TY

Thor865 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably in here but not finding. Easy source for replacement blades?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rrproducts.com/9--5inch%7C%7CPower-Rotary-Scissors-Blades%5E-Set~~2-product104593
Click to expand...

Thanks! I knew I saw them somewhere!


----------



## ATXGrass

How many people are edging with rotary scissors? I would think they would dull rather quickly when hitting dirt, but it would be nice to ditch the traditional edger if it works.


----------



## Bean4Me

@ATXGrass I use a traditional stick edger maybe once a month to put a slight groove to define the edge between the hard surfaces because it accumulates with junk. I mow twice a week and will use the PRS to clean up the edge each time I mow. I have a pretty high edge on my lawn so I'm able to edge without dipping the blades into the dirt unless there is an ant mound. It actually prefer it to the stick edger as it gives a clean cut vs stick edger blade wacking the grass.


----------



## ATXGrass

@Bean4Me Thanks...That makes sense. I'm going to try the same approach today, as the Ego tools and rotary scissors just arrived 😃


----------



## Thor865

ATXGrass said:


> How many people are edging with rotary scissors? I would think they would dull rather quickly when hitting dirt, but it would be nice to ditch the traditional edger if it works.


I use mine for touch up edging but only to maintain the edge and not full blown. Allows me to bring out the actual edger less frequently


----------



## MasterMech

ATXGrass said:


> How many people are edging with rotary scissors? I would think they would dull rather quickly when hitting dirt, but it would be nice to ditch the traditional edger if it works.


I am, especially on my hard edges. Very fast, on year 2 of the original blades and still rockin'.


----------



## rjw0283

Mightyquinn said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15% discount from what price? 300 bucks? I don't see a price on the seago website.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, hope this will help.
> 
> PRS Price
Click to expand...

Thanks MQ! I called Seago today, as everyone has mentioned their customer service is top notch! I'll be getting this VIA UPS tomorrow. $255 was the discounted price, free shipping. Being I am a NC resident I had to pay the NC 7% Sales tax which brought it up to $272.85. 
Kathy was awesome, and they know exactly who TLF is.  :lol:


----------



## KoopHawk

ATXGrass said:


> How many people are edging with rotary scissors? I would think they would dull rather quickly when hitting dirt, but it would be nice to ditch the traditional edger if it works.


I don't know what platform you use but the Milwaukee quick lock system is awesome to quickly switch between the trimmer/rotary scissors and edger heads. I used to use a bulky stand alone edger. Changing the belt a couple times a year was a pain in the a**. The edger attachment obviously doesn't have the power of the old gas powered unit but if you edge regularly you don't need all that power. I think you'd be nuts to want to edge with the rotary scissors.


----------



## ATXGrass

KoopHawk said:


> ATXGrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people are edging with rotary scissors? I would think they would dull rather quickly when hitting dirt, but it would be nice to ditch the traditional edger if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what platform you use but the Milwaukee quick lock system is awesome to quickly switch between the trimmer/rotary scissors and edger heads. I used to use a bulky stand alone edger. Changing the belt a couple times a year was a pain in the a**. The edger attachment obviously doesn't have the power of the old gas powered unit but if you edge regularly you don't need all that power. I think you'd be nuts to want to edge with the rotary scissors.
Click to expand...

I chose the Ego Multi-head quick swap system. I bought two of the Power-Heads, two 2.5AH batteries, the edger attachment and the tree cutting attachment. The tree cutting attachment is too long to comfortably use with the Power Scissors, so I'll probably swap the scissors and edger heads once a month so I can keep a clean path for the scissors to trim the grass throughout the month. If I get tired of making that swap, I'll buy a trimmer attachment to permanently mount the power scissors.

After the first use, I love the power scissors!

PS - Lowe's had a single day sale of the Ego edger and tree trimmer systems last week, so I saved ~$200 and ended up with two complete systems.


----------



## rjw0283

I am part of the power scissors club! 
I love it.
I am not using my string trimmer ever again. If I can't cut it with rotary scissors, it's getting glyphosate!! :lol:


----------



## DeepC

rjw0283 said:


> I am part of the power scissors club!
> I love it.
> I am not using my string trimmer ever again. If I can't cut it with rotary scissors, it's getting glyphosate!! :lol:


Nice, Welcome..., Buuuut... you still have to use your string trimmer, at least I do. The PRS will bite kind of hard if you cut up against objects. I usually try to hold it off the house and obstacles by about 1/2"


----------



## Bean4Me

DeepC said:


> rjw0283 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am part of the power scissors club!
> I love it.
> I am not using my string trimmer ever again. If I can't cut it with rotary scissors, it's getting glyphosate!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, Welcome..., Buuuut... you still have to use your string trimmer, at least I do. The PRS will bite kind of hard if you cut up against objects. I usually try to hold it off the house and obstacles by about 1/2"
Click to expand...

I agree. I've found the prs is a great addition to the tool box but it's not the end all be all of tools. I think ware demonstrated this in his video but it has a tough time working around blocks. I also keep it away from hard concrete surfaces like the base of my house and a sidewalk step. I usually clean up the with the string trimmer after I do as much as I can with the prs.


----------



## Ware

DeepC said:


> Nice, Welcome..., Buuuut... you still have to use your string trimmer, at least I do…


Boy not me - I haven't used a string trimmer on my lawn since April 5, 2016. :thumbup:


----------



## rjw0283

DeepC said:


> Nice, Welcome..., Buuuut... you still have to use your string trimmer, at least I do. The PRS will bite kind of hard if you cut up against objects. I usually try to hold it off the house and obstacles by about 1/2"


I was able to get up on the house, and trim everything that I care about. Like I said, If I can't get it with the PRS.. it doesn't need to be there. I am hitting it with Glyphosate.

I dedicated my stihl trimmer to be the power head.... the string trimmer is gone and I am not bringing it back! I still have a Stihl FC91 edger that I'll use for edging. I'm not going to add the stress to the rotary scissors of edging when edger blades are a couple bucks. Plus, I just bought the FC91 this season


----------



## soupy01833

I only have the carbon fiber trimmer and I have my edger on the multi tool
the string trimmer and edger attachments are sold out
thinking of just getting this and then I will have 3 different tools all with their own heads

I assume the power scissors works on this.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-MULTI-HEAD-EDGER-BARE-TOOL/1003130702

I get an extra blade out of it


----------



## DeepC

soupy01833 said:


> I only have the carbon fiber trimmer and I have my edger on the multi tool
> the string trimmer and edger attachments are sold out
> thinking of just getting this and then I will have 3 different tools all with their own heads
> 
> I assume the power scissors works on this.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-MULTI-HEAD-EDGER-BARE-TOOL/1003130702
> 
> I get an extra blade out of it


Yep, that's exactly what I did. Bought the whole thing . Quite an expensive setup with the PRS, But it works great!


----------



## Swampfox

Does anyone know if the Idech landscape blade will work with the Husqvarna 525L?


----------



## Cramir

MasterMech said:


> ATXGrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people are edging with rotary scissors? I would think they would dull rather quickly when hitting dirt, but it would be nice to ditch the traditional edger if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, especially on my hard edges. Very fast, on year 2 of the original blades and still rockin'.
Click to expand...

I grinded a hole in the casing from edging. Not sure what to do now


----------



## Mightyquinn

Cramir said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATXGrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people are edging with rotary scissors? I would think they would dull rather quickly when hitting dirt, but it would be nice to ditch the traditional edger if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I am, especially on my hard edges. Very fast, on year 2 of the original blades and still rockin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I grinded a hole in the casing from edging. Not sure what to do now
Click to expand...

You should be able to buy individual parts from Seago. Just look at the manual, it has a parts breakdown and find what you need and then give them a call.


----------



## pschattle15

Stens website says the rotary scissors are to be used with 25cc or higher trimmer. Has anyone installed these on a 21cc Echo trimmer? Getting ready to get a new string trimmer and thinking ahead for getting some rotary scissors but don't want to handicap myself in the future.


----------



## AndyS

I bought these last week along with a 40v Ryobi to use them with.

I'm not terribly impressed so far. The concept is great and they cut well, but they're ridiculously heavy. For a smaller lawn I can see the value. For a larger lawn (we have a corner lot) I'm just not sold just yet.


----------



## Mightyquinn

AndyS said:


> I bought these last week along with a 40v Ryobi to use them with.
> 
> I'm not terribly impressed so far. The concept is great and they cut well, but they're ridiculously heavy. For a smaller lawn I can see the value. For a larger lawn (we have a corner lot) I'm just not sold just yet.


Get yourself a Darwin's Grip. I have one on mine and it makes a world of difference and really helps balance it out.


----------



## AndyS

Mightyquinn said:


> AndyS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these last week along with a 40v Ryobi to use them with.
> 
> I'm not terribly impressed so far. The concept is great and they cut well, but they're ridiculously heavy. For a smaller lawn I can see the value. For a larger lawn (we have a corner lot) I'm just not sold just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself a Darwin's Grip. I have one on mine and it makes a world of difference and really helps balance it out.
Click to expand...

Thanks @Mightyquinn - I've never seen this concept before. This certainly could help. Thank you!


----------



## Mightyquinn

No problem, they are currently on back order though so it looks like you may have to wait. They used to sell "blemishes" for $5-10 cheaper but I think that boat has sailed 

Here is a thread on the Darwin's Grip and there appears to be a promo code for 10% off but not sure if it's still valid or not.


----------



## Ware

Code TLF10 stills works for 10% off the Darwin's Grip.


----------



## NWS

DeepC said:


> soupy01833 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have the carbon fiber trimmer and I have my edger on the multi tool
> the string trimmer and edger attachments are sold out
> thinking of just getting this and then I will have 3 different tools all with their own heads
> 
> I assume the power scissors works on this.
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-MULTI-HEAD-EDGER-BARE-TOOL/1003130702
> 
> I get an extra blade out of it
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's exactly what I did. Bought the whole thing . Quite an expensive setup with the PRS, But it works great!
Click to expand...

I wonder if this is all you need. Just a bare tube assembly that the head can attach to without needing a full tool. https://www.partswarehouse.com/EGO-Connecting-Tube-Assembly-EGO-2824590002-p/ego-2824590002.htm

Part 201 in this diagram


----------



## Johnl445

Can anyone post any tips on how to cut close to the foundation of my house without the rotary scissors kicking back so hard. Thanks


----------



## DeepC

Johnl445 said:


> Can anyone post any tips on how to cut close to the foundation of my house without the rotary scissors kicking back so hard. Thanks


Yep, that's me too. I have to use the string trimmer to finish the last inch around everything except the smooth metal edging


----------



## Ware

Johnl445 said:


> Can anyone post any tips on how to cut close to the foundation of my house without the rotary scissors kicking back so hard. Thanks


Have you tried reducing the throttle?


----------



## Johnl445

Ware said:


> Johnl445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone post any tips on how to cut close to the foundation of my house without the rotary scissors kicking back so hard. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried reducing the throttle?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I got the same set up as you. I try to run at half throttle to conserve the battery and it's quieter at half throttle. but there is plenty of stubborn grass tight to the foundation. 
I've been using the rotary scissors where I can cut low and not worry about hitting anything and then I follow up with the string trimmer against the foundation, and I got a block retaining wall that beats the crap out of the rotary scissors. so I'll never do that again


----------



## Lawndry List

For those that have been using this, can this replace your string trimmer & edger? Currently have the DeWalt foldable string trimmer & Echo PE 225 edger. To switch over I would need a power head unit & would need to sell both. Wanting to hear your feedback? DeWalt has a new unit that accepts attachments, but I'd still have to sell my current setup. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Ryobi 40V seems like the cheapest entry into adding the rotary scissors (I have an adapter for DeWalt batteries to Ryobi tools)


----------



## Lawndry List

For those that have been using this, can this replace your string trimmer & edger? Currently have the DeWalt foldable string trimmer & Echo PE 225 edger. To switch over I would need a power head unit & would need to sell both. Wanting to hear your feedback?


----------



## TheCutShop

Lawndry List said:


> For those that have been using this, can this replace your string trimmer & edger? Currently have the DeWalt foldable string trimmer & Echo PE 225 edger. To switch over I would need a power head unit & would need to sell both. Wanting to hear your feedback?


No. I only use mine on my low cut area because it is heavy and I want to keep them razor sharp. Definitely not good for the blade to use them as an edger. Compare this use to a chainsaw hitting dirt. For me this is a specialized tool that is perfect for one job. Keep your standard tools and add specialized tools as you can afford them.


----------



## BentleyCooper

@Mightyquinn you are a life saver. I just ordered a Darwin grip. It kills my back every time using the rotary scissors.I've even tried standing straight up and just using one hand.


----------



## TheCutShop

Johnl445 said:


> Can anyone post any tips on how to cut close to the foundation of my house without the rotary scissors kicking back so hard. Thanks


Use either side of the blade parallel to the drive shaft. I like walking backwards while using this technique. This will keep the forces pulling and pushing rather than side to side. If you use the end it has a higher tendency to grab and jump.


----------



## Johnl445

OK I'll try that next, over the weekend I've been facing the wall and cutting from left to right and that seems minimize jumping action, it felt like the blades wete going in the same direction when I cut from left to right. but let me try cutting with the shaft perpendicular to the wall and walking backwards. I don't wanna go back to using my string trimmer because the quality of cut is a lot better with the rotary scissors. The prs
is cutting 10 times quieter now that the head has been broken in compared to Brand new


----------



## TheCutShop

Johnl445 said:


> OK I'll try that next, over the weekend I've been facing the wall and cutting from left to right and that seems minimize jumping action, it felt like the blades wete going in the same direction when I cut from left to right. but let me try cutting with the shaft perpendicular to the wall and walking backwards. I don't wanna go back to using my string trimmer because the quality of cut is a lot better with the rotary scissors. The prs
> is cutting 10 times quieter now that the head has been broken in compared to Brand new


My description wasn't that great. I recommend the drive shaft parallel to the edge you are trimming against, using the left or right side not the end.


----------



## jpos34

Can anyone tell me if this Grease will work. My local stihl dealer has this in stock.


----------



## MasterMech

jpos34 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this Grease will work. My local stihl dealer has this in stock.


Is it white? If so, it's probably a lithium based grease. If the gear case of the PRS is dry, then I wouldn't hesitate to use it. But if it's got some grease in it already, especially a polyurea base, I might have some compatibility concerns.

EDIT: SDS confirms it is a Lithium grease.


----------



## jpos34

@mastermech you know of anything I could source locally at Lowe's? I need some now and don't want to wait on shipping


----------



## MasterMech

jpos34 said:


> @mastermech you know of anything I could source locally at Lowe's? I need some now and don't want to wait on shipping


I'd probably cruise through the local auto parts stores. Look for an EP-0 polyurea grease. John Deere calls it "Corn Head" grease and many dealers do in fact stock it.

EDIT: The Stens part number is 705-856 if you want to try your local lawnmower shops.


----------



## BermudaBoy

jpos34 said:


> @mastermech you know of anything I could source locally at Lowe's? I need some now and don't want to wait on shipping


My local NAPA had some grease but sold out before I could get to it. I got some WD40 White Lithium Grease from Lowes to hold me over until my EP-0 shipment arrives next week.


----------



## MasterMech

BermudaBoy said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @mastermech you know of anything I could source locally at Lowe's? I need some now and don't want to wait on shipping
> 
> 
> 
> My local NAPA had some grease but sold out before I could get to it. I got some WD40 White Lithium Grease from Lowes to hold me over until my EP-0 shipment arrives next week.
Click to expand...

See my comments above about mixing Lithium greases with others.

https://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/30727/determine-grease-compatibility


----------



## jpos34

Has anyone ever had trouble getting this screw to tighten down? Mine gets to a point and just backs back out it seems.


----------



## TheCutShop

Sounds like you found the elusive loose after the tight.

No big deal, drill it out for a bigger bolt. Run a tap in and you're set. I would choose a fine thread.


----------



## jpos34

TheCutShop said:


> Sounds like you found the elusive loose after the tight.
> 
> No big deal, drill it out for a bigger bolt. Run a tap in and you're set. I would choose a fine thread.


Is this a common issue with these?


----------



## Trippel24

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08HVVS183/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Found this on Amazon and thought I'd share. Extra 7oz. for $18 shipped.


----------



## Ware

Trippel24 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08HVVS183/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Found this on Amazon and thought I'd share. Extra 7oz. for $18 shipped.


Nice find. EP-0 seems to go in and out of stock on Amazon.

It also has a nice nozzle for squeezing it into the PRS grease ports.


----------



## Trippel24

Ware said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08HVVS183/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Found this on Amazon and thought I'd share. Extra 7oz. for $18 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find. EP-0 seems to go in and out of stock on Amazon.
> 
> It also has a nice nozzle for squeezing it into the PRS grease ports.
Click to expand...

Ya… I just got my PRS's last month and have looked since then. I have the Amazon prime condition of rather pay more for the product and no shipping than pay the same combined price for product and shipping 😂


----------



## ccomp83

I just recently purchased the Seago Rotary Scissors for the Stihl. I read the instructions, greased up the locations, insert the square adaptor and ran it.

My question is (hopefully not a dumb question) when i run it, it seems to be making a noise at the blades that is metal grinding. Is that normal? i know its scissors and thats how they run but I guess i wouldnt have thought it was that loud? Also the shaft of the Stihl and the scissor head after about 15-20 min of use are hot to the touch? is that normal? Lastly i noticed that some grease has begun to come out on the top of the scissor blades. Im assuming this is because its hot and expanding.

I just want to make sure I am not missing something or running it incorrectly since i paid $$ to get it. It does cut great!

appreciate help in advance


----------



## FATC1TY

ccomp83 said:


> I just recently purchased the Seago Rotary Scissors for the Stihl. I read the instructions, greased up the locations, insert the square adaptor and ran it.
> 
> My question is (hopefully not a dumb question) when i run it, it seems to be making a noise at the blades that is metal grinding. Is that normal? i know its scissors and thats how they run but I guess i wouldnt have thought it was that loud? Also the shaft of the Stihl and the scissor head after about 15-20 min of use are hot to the touch? is that normal? Lastly i noticed that some grease has begun to come out on the top of the scissor blades. Im assuming this is because its hot and expanding.
> 
> I just want to make sure I am not missing something or running it incorrectly since i paid $$ to get it. It does cut great!
> 
> appreciate help in advance


All normal.


----------



## Johnl445

I too was really concerned about the loud noise when it was brand new, but one season later, I can honestly say the noise dB have cut in half. plus I don't use it at full RPM. probably about half speed is sufficient


----------



## Don_Bass

Anyone Got A Used Set For Grabs?.


----------



## LegionLawn

Just ordered a set! I'm excited for my grass around the edges of my lawn to not look sickly after being hacked with my string trimmer.


----------



## KoopHawk

LegionLawn said:


> Just ordered a set! I'm excited for my grass around the edges of my lawn to not look sickly after being hacked with my string trimmer.


You won't regret it!


----------



## FATC1TY

They are so much quicker than string trimmer.

Infact- I cut my hell strip all season with ONLY my PRS and it's looks and looked better than most rotary cut grass.


----------



## LegionLawn

I forgot to say that Cathy, the lady at Seago who took my order, gave me TLF discount of %15 too. Glad I mentioned it offhand that that's how I heard of them.


----------



## kbob11

I am sorry if this has been answered on here but was just hoping for a quick answer. Will the rotary scissors work with this EGO carbon fiber trimmer? Thanks in advance!

https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-Power-Plus-56-Volt-Max-15-in-Straight-Cordless-String-Trimmer-Battery-Included/5000200343


----------



## Ware

kbob11 said:


> I am sorry if this has been answered on here but was just hoping for a quick answer. Will the rotary scissors work with this EGO carbon fiber trimmer? Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/EGO-Power-Plus-56-Volt-Max-15-in-Straight-Cordless-String-Trimmer-Battery-Included/5000200343


No - that Ego trimmer does not have a driveshaft. The electric motor is on the trimmer head itself.


----------



## ThomasTTTF

This is a long thread to read up on....
Anyone have the cliff notes on grease options and sources? EP0 only? Alternatives? Thanks


----------



## Deltahedge

I had a buddy ask me if the PRS would work on his Stihl FS-40C. I assume not since it's a curved shaft, but can anyone confirm?


----------



## Ware

Deltahedge said:


> I had a buddy ask me if the PRS would work on his Stihl FS-40C. I assume not since it's a curved shaft, but can anyone confirm?


Yeah I don't think that would work.


----------



## klsmith259

I'm currently using this grease.

https://www.amazon.com/Agco-745212-General-Purpose-Industrial/dp/B08HVVS183/


----------



## pjt

I'd like to use a PRS with EGO equipment. I have a PH1400 power head and a ST1500SF string trimmer. Which one would make a better host for the PRS?


----------



## Ware

pjt said:


> I'd like to use a PRS with EGO equipment. I have a PH1400 power head and a ST1500SF string trimmer. Which one would make a better host for the PRS?


The ST1500SF doesn't have a driveshaft to adapt to. The electric motor is on the trimmer head.

So I vote for the PH1400.


----------



## atticus

pjt said:


> I'd like to use a PRS with EGO equipment. I have a PH1400 power head and a ST1500SF string trimmer. Which one would make a better host for the PRS?


This has been mentioned elsewhere, but I tried it with great success.. parts warehouse sells just the shaft for the ego power+ system for $25. That way you don't have to spend a bunch of money on a donor tool you won't use and your PRS have their own dedicated shaft for your ego system.

https://www.partswarehouse.com/EGO-Connecting-Tube-Assembly-EGO-2824590002-p/ego-2824590002.htm


----------



## nwlawnguy

Hey John are the power rotary scissors on Amazon the same as the ones offered by Seago? Even with the 10% discount they're about $20 cheaper on Amazon so was thinking of ordering from them but wanted to get your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Ware

nwlawnguy said:


> Hey John are the power rotary scissors on Amazon the same as the ones offered by Seago? Even with the 10% discount they're about $20 cheaper on Amazon so was thinking of ordering from them but wanted to get your thoughts. Thanks.


Yes, the Stens Power Rotary Scissors on Amazon are the same. Like most items on Amazon, the price fluctuates some. You might give Kathy at Seago a call and see if they can match your all-in price. No shame in saving when you can, but if they can get close I'd rather send my money to a small business like Seago. They are good folks.


----------



## Tide

Can anyone confirm that these rotary scissors will work with the Stihl FSA 135 R?

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/battery-trimmers/fsa135r/#features


----------



## Ware

Tide said:


> Can anyone confirm that these rotary scissors will work with the Stihl FSA 135 R?
> 
> https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/battery-trimmers/fsa135r/#features


I can't confirm, but if it has a regular Stihl driveshaft (it looks like it does), you should be able to adapt the PRS head.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> Tide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that these rotary scissors will work with the Stihl FSA 135 R?
> 
> https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/battery-trimmers/fsa135r/#features
> 
> 
> 
> I can't confirm, but if it has a regular Stihl driveshaft (it looks like it does), you should be able to adapt the PRS head.
Click to expand...

@Tide I concur with Ware - Unless they completely revamped their trimmer head, should work.

But in the even that doesn't work out, Stihl has their own landscape blade option. The RG reciprocator.

https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/rgkm/

This link is for the KM version but a gearbox version does exist. It's not on the USA website but I have found it referenced elsewhere. Ask your dealer to look for a "gearbox" version of it.


----------



## pjt

Tried the PRS with the EGO powerhead. Worked well! Two questions:

1. Should I select position 1 or 2 (lo/hi speed) on the powerhead?

2. When I disconnected my edger attachment from the powerhead, these two parts fell out. Does anyone know where they're supposed to go?


----------



## Tide

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm that these rotary scissors will work with the Stihl FSA 135 R?
> 
> https://www.stihlusa.com/products/trimmers-and-brushcutters/battery-trimmers/fsa135r/#features
> 
> 
> 
> I can't confirm, but if it has a regular Stihl driveshaft (it looks like it does), you should be able to adapt the PRS head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Tide I concur with Ware - Unless they completely revamped their trimmer head, should work.
> 
> But in the even that doesn't work out, Stihl has their own landscape blade option. The RG reciprocator.
> 
> https://www.stihlusa.com/products/multi-task-tools/kombisystem-attachments/rgkm/
> 
> This link is for the KM version but a gearbox version does exist. It's not on the USA website but I have found it referenced elsewhere. Ask your dealer to look for a "gearbox" version of it.
Click to expand...

Excellent! Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## Tide

I ended up buying a set of the rotary scissors from Seago International a few days ago and they were kind enough to increase the Lawn Forum discount from 10% to 15% (right off the bat, without me asking). Now may be a good time to buy if anyone else has been looking at these scissors. I just tested them out on my Stihl FSA 135 R and they work great. I will concur with what others have said about Seago International. They are outstanding.


----------



## Tmaxxattack

Thanks everyone. Just ordered one from Kathy with Seago and she could not have been more pleasant!
I'm all for supporting the small businesses as well. For those interested, $255 is the current Seago Lawn forum price.

Really wanted to try the EGO Rotocut but since they've decided to not make available in the US, I'm sure the Idech will do the job very nicely. Perhaps we're too litigious?

Great forum! Thanks again.


----------



## DeepC

I wanted to suggest/remind new users to add the Darwin grip if you have back issues. I wouldn't be able to use this without it , because of the forward weight.


----------



## Mightyquinn

DeepC said:


> I wanted to suggest/remind new users to add the Darwin grip if you have back issues. I wouldn't be able to use this without it , because of the forward weight.


+1 Adding one of those was a game changer in my book even if you don't have back issues. Makes using all the lawn attachments so much more enjoyable and easy as I'm not having to bend over.


----------



## williams6966

Can anyone confirm if these grease is comparable with the power rotary scissors?


----------



## joeker

Between the 3 blade options, which one would be the best for low cut bermuda?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia

Mightyquinn said:


> DeepC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to suggest/remind new users to add the Darwin grip if you have back issues. I wouldn't be able to use this without it , because of the forward weight.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Adding one of those was a game changer in my book even if you don't have back issues. Makes using all the lawn attachments so much more enjoyable and easy as I'm not having to bend over.
Click to expand...

I agree. I have wider shoulders and I have to "scrunch" my shoulders to hold trimmers/edgers. The Darwin grips (I got the new 6.0 version) has helped significantly.


----------



## AMG

I have a question. When you guys use your Idech Power Rotary Scissors so you glide the bottom on the grass? Or do you pick it up and hover?


----------



## DeepC

AMG said:


> I have a question. When you guys use your Idech Power Rotary Scissors so you glide the bottom on the grass? Or do you pick it up and hover?


I'm sliding it on the ground but still carrying the weight, as I walk left or right. But I'm also tilting it to get below 1/2". I don't have it in front of me but I would guess the Hoc is around a 1/2".


----------



## downriverlawn

jpos34 said:


> Has anyone ever had trouble getting this screw to tighten down? Mine gets to a point and just backs back out it seems.


I can't say if its common, but just bought a used PRS from someone on the forum. It had this issue and I was worried they were ruined since the thread was stripped. Took it to my local Ace Hardware and the guy re-threaded the next size up for a total of $2 I'm back in business and they worked fine after that.


----------



## raineystcountryclub

Just ordered mine through seago today. Can't wait for it to come in


----------



## Don_Bass

Has Anyone Paired This Up The Ryobi 40v Brushless?.


----------



## fajitamondays

Don_Bass said:


> Has Anyone Paired This Up The Ryobi 40v Brushless?.


@Don_Bass https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=16175


----------



## Don_Bass

Is the ego multihead model the only one compatible for the PRS?.


----------



## williams6966

Don_Bass said:


> Is the ego multihead model the only one compatible for the PRS?.


Works with Milwaukee M18 quik connect unit


----------



## ADanto6840

@raineystcountryclub -- I'm running PRS using Ryobi 40V brushless carbon-fiber shaft model. Works extremely well.

My PRS came _extremely well-lubricated_ though, FWIW. I'm not sure if that's typical or not, but they are quite greasy and they were MUCH quieter than I expected based off of the other reviews and notes I've read on here about them.

I can do around the entire perimeter of my yard, twice over, and still only go through probably about 30-40%-ish (uses 1 'bar' of battery, bordering on 2) on a Ryobi 40V 4AH battery -- and that's with me going quite slow and really 'feathering' the grass to create a smooth transition between the mowed reel-low grass to the 'unreachable edges' grass. I'm SUPER happy with the PRS paired w/ the brushless 40V Ryobi.

I actually find myself using them WAY more than the trimmer just because it's so much easier to get good/great results + the much reduced eye-safety concern (ie I skip eye protection with PRS, vs usually did wear eye protection w/ string trimmer).

Even just no longer having things get thrown into the air/at my eyes, and not having to pick up trimmer line scraps laying on the lawn, those two benefits alone are nearly enough to put me over the edge as far as value goes -- but combining that with the level of control, the cut-quality, and and the ability to get "reel low" (and *without* having to precisely hold the trimmer head to avoid accidental scalping)... the PRS are truly fantastic and they run extremely well on my Ryobi thus far.

Quite thrilled with the purchase, hell even my wife finds them to be pretty cool & took them for a spin on the first evening I used them -- that's saying a lot!!


----------



## Austinite

Anyone know where to buy the hex screws on the neck/attachment piece?


----------



## Nookyy

Hello Power rotary lover's 

Do you know if the Ego bcx3800 can work with the PRS ?
Thanks for your help, have a good day


----------



## KMcClure

Does this fit multiple trimmers? Have a husqvarna now but may end up getting a stihl soon. Just don't wanna buy it twice


----------



## Mightyquinn

Austinite said:


> Anyone know where to buy the hex screws on the neck/attachment piece?


You could call Seago as I know they have a parts list they can order from. If not them I KNOW that McMaster-Carr will have it as long as you know the size of the screw.


----------



## MPO2

Any idea if the PRS work on the Dewalt 60V max trimmer that doesn't have the motor in the trimmer head?


----------



## thelawnlife

as long as the trimmer has a drive shaft instead of a powered head it should work with an appropriate adaptor shim. You can always email/call them they are very customer oriented


----------



## Austinite

MPO2 said:


> Any idea if the PRS work on the Dewalt 60V max trimmer that doesn't have the motor in the trimmer head?


Yes, this is what I use with no issues.


----------



## Dude

Anyone else have a snap ring in their gear case attachment section? It's not mentioned or shown in the manual and seems to prevent the sleeve from inserting fully. (Pics shown below…there are obviously some other issues in the one pic below, but I'm curious about this part.)


----------



## FATC1TY

Austinite said:


> Anyone know where to buy the hex screws on the neck/attachment piece?


Loose or lost?

My PRS head recently started to get loose and slide on the shaft around 25* degrees or so.

Took it apart and realized I had worn the shaft of the trimmer with the screw and it was loose in the groove it made.

Flipped the shaft to the next hole in the power head so it was roughly 90* from the original install and tightened the whole thing back down, with no movement at all.


----------



## Dude

Austinite said:


> Anyone know where to buy the hex screws on the neck/attachment piece?


Should be able to find most places..if this is what you're referring to.


----------



## Austinite

FATC1TY said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to buy the hex screws on the neck/attachment piece?
> 
> 
> 
> Loose or lost?
Click to expand...

Neither. I opened my big mouth a couple weeks ago on another thread when talking about how much I have abused my Rotary Scissors and that they are still running strong after 4 years. The very next day I got it caught between the slab and a gas pipe, snapped the head right out and the bolts bent.

I thought I could fix the threads but no way to do it without widening them, which is what I ended up doing and used larger bolts.


----------



## Austinite

Dude said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where to buy the hex screws on the neck/attachment piece?
> 
> 
> 
> Should be able to find most places..if this is what you're referring to.
Click to expand...

This is a great post, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Greener on this side

I've purchased a new Idech PRS online, but it does not have the adapter kit. I have the right size sleeve, and I just need the square adapter. Anyone have a square one left over that they can part with? I can send PayPal or Venmo for it.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Greener on this side said:


> I've purchased a new Idech PRS online, but it does not have the adapter kit. I have the right size sleeve, and I just need the square adapter. Anyone have a square one left over that they can part with? I can send PayPal or Venmo for it.


I know that Seago will sell you them if nobody comes along with an extra one. It should have came with the PRS.


----------



## Greener on this side

Okay thanks for the help. I contacted Stens and they only sold the whole set ($50+). I was able to find the part number for the individual adapter in this thread, so that helps too. I got the PRS on Facebook Marketplace. Never used, but just the sleeve that comes already sitting in them and no adapter kit.


----------



## Ware

Greener on this side said:


> I've purchased a new Idech PRS online, but it does not have the adapter kit. I have the right size sleeve, and I just need the square adapter. Anyone have a square one left over that they can part with? I can send PayPal or Venmo for it.


PM me your mailing address.


----------



## Greener on this side

Well crap, I just placed the order with Seago. Thanks for the offer. I did get an extra adapter just in case. So if someone sees this in the future you can hit me up for the extra if I still have it. They were $7 each plus shipping from Seago and part number is TKA-05.


----------



## dpainter68

I recently added the Idech to my list of equipment and really like them. I've done some searches on grease and the only one I see everyone using is the $30 bottle from Amazon. Has anyone looked at this before? https://buy.chevronlubricants.com/en/Product-Category/Greases/Delo-Grease-EP-0/p/235211643

@williams6966 Did you end up trying the ep-00 spindle grease from tractor supply?


----------



## williams6966

@dpainter68 yes. It's what I have been using weird no issue. Get way more product and cheaper


----------



## GAbermuda

Thread is so long, gave up trying to find. Whats the concensus of the 9.5" vs 11" blade set?


----------



## Redtwin

GAbermuda said:


> Thread is so long, gave up trying to find. Whats the concensus of the 9.5" vs 11" blade set?


I think the consensus is "bigger is better" unless you are dealing with super tight spaces.


----------



## GAbermuda

Thanks. Can you buy just the 11 or do you have to get the 9.5 and then get 11 kit/blades?


----------



## rreenncc

Does anyone have an extra 25.4 shim? Purchased one and it did not seem to include one. Looked everywhere. Using a ryobi 40. Only have the 25 and 24. Either one is too big and straight through has wiggle room :bd: Please and thank you!


----------

